# Guitar-fi anyone?



## RokabillySwagger

I just got my first decent amp, a Traynor YCV20WR. Nice 15W tube, 2 channels with shared eq, reverb. Simple but nice sounding with my 2001 Ibanez Artstar AS120 and a Pro Co Rat for some of the distortion or just the nice sound of the amp. Just wondered who else rocked out and what you play. Bass players are always welcome.


----------



## intoflatlines

I have an Ovation 1771LX, Fender GDC 100 SCE, Fender MIM Strat (2000), Crate MX120, small Digitech modeling pedal.. I have those German locking tuners on my Strat and I also have SD Hot Rails in the bridge. I want to get Fender Noiseless or Lace Sensors for the neck and middle pickups. I also want a nice small tube amp one day.


----------



## RokabillySwagger

For the small tube, the Epiphone Valve Juniors and even Blackhearts are a bunch of fun for almost no money and skip the noiseless and go lace sensor or anything dimarzio or seymour duncan. Noiseless are a bit overrated and strangle the sound.


----------



## feh1325

stock mexican strat with regular slinky ernie balls
 boss ds1 and ibanez ts7
 audix microphone with my emu0404 as a preamp
 everything gets fed into a fender frontman 25r amp


----------



## jsbach

I have an Ibanez AS200AV, and a Melancon Pro Artist with Blackface Lollars pickups fitted with a strat 5 way Voodoo Tonecustom pickup switching to make the single coils act in parallel, and a mid boost, etc. 

 Amps I have a Roland Cube 60 (quite nice for small gigs) as well as a Suhr Badger 30 head with Divided by 13 cab. For effects I have Boss DD6 that I use for a stereo setup between the cube and badger for certain gigs.

 Planning on buying a Ceriatone ODS amp in the near future.

 Nice thread by the way.


----------



## Febs

Here's what I have at the moment:

Guitars:
 1967 Gibson ES330 TDC
 Guild X500 archtop
 Epiphone Emperor
 Epiphone Sheraton II with upgraded electronics
 G&L Comanche
 Guild D50

Basses:
 Robelli Doublebass
 Schecter C-5
 1987 Fender Jazz Bass Special Fretless
 Fender MIM 4-string Jazz
 Brice Douglas Jazz 5
 Aria Pro IGB-68

Amplifiers and cabinets:
 Reverend Hellhound 40/60
 Fender Super 60
 Acoustic Image Clarus
 Aguilar GS112
 Raezer's Edge Stealth 10

Effects and such:
 Line6 XTLive
 Boss TU-2 Tuner
 Reverend Drivetrain Overdrive
 Danelectro Wasabi Overdrive
 Voodoo Labs Analog Chorus
 Boss OC-3 Super Octave
 Boss RV-3 Reverb/Delay
 Shure PSM-200 in-ear monitor system

 Playing a corporate gig with my ES-330:






 Guild X-500:






 In the recording studio with G&L Comanche:


----------



## bloodydoorknob

Here's my rig:



 Fender 57' LI Strat + Laney Lionheart L5t


----------



## Rednamalas1

Gibson SG cherry red
 Fender vibrochamp silverface ('81 I think)
 Ibanez tube screamer


----------



## RokabillySwagger

I just threw a TubeWorks Real Tube overdrive in my chain. Its different but kinda cool. Need a few days to mess around with the tone. @ bloodydoorknob, i am truly jealous of the little setup. Nice freakin guitar.


----------



## number1sixerfan

I need to get a new guitar. I have only been playing for six months. Had to give a friend their guitar back. I enjoyed playing, but it was hard to find my own style. My teacher had a classical background, and it just make learning a little boring. 

 I think my next guitar will be a Seagull S6. I had one prior to my friend loaning my his and it was a great value.


----------



## URZS

im a banjo player =/ but there is a $65 vintage Airline is rotting in pieces behind a chair in my living room. the binding fell off so it makes a good rattle, but the back is coming unglued now too.


----------



## bigshot

Here's my baby...









 Gibson SJ-200 Elite Custom Quilt

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## ANGELSS

Here's my baby, she's not anything special but she serves me well.


----------



## Coop47

If anyone lives near a Guitar Center in the US, this is a good weekend to go browsing as they have a ton of great in-store markdowns. I walked into one tonight and asked what were some of the best deals they were offering on amps, and wound up going home with a used Marshall MG250DFX for $175 ($500 new). I had to get out of there before I would up buying a beautiful Martin guitar for $500. If you're looking for gear, this is the week to go. They probably have some deals on IEMs, too.


----------



## megawzrd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Coop47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If anyone lives near a Guitar Center in the US, this is a good weekend to go browsing as they have a ton of great in-store markdowns. I walked into one tonight and asked what were some of the best deals they were offering on amps, and wound up going home with a used Marshall MG250DFX for $175 ($500 new). I had to get out of there before I would up buying a beautiful Martin guitar for $500. If you're looking for gear, this is the week to go. They probably have some deals on IEMs, too._

 

+1

 They are having their labor day sale all weekend.
 I scored a pork pie drum throne for ~40% off their regular price. They didn't even have it marked, pays to ask.

 I was tempted to buy a few other things as well.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my baby...










 Gibson SJ-200 Elite Custom Quilt

 See ya
 Steve_

 

Nice! is that a three piece neck?


----------



## Jahn

Been a while since an update, so here's a double hitter this week, got these in the house back to back on Tues and Wed - 

 2008 Rick Kelly Bowery Tele (Pine! '63 Gibson Firebird Pickup!)











 1985 Guild Nightbird with GFS Memphis Retrotron pickups (Carved Spruce top! Chambered 'hog body!):


----------



## TheRobbStory

I play a '57 Gibson Les Paul Custom Shop (2002) into a modded Sovtek MiG-50 into an Orange 2x12. Oddly, no photos of the guitar (i'll take some tonight).


----------



## nor_spoon

Setup: 
 Suhr Standard 
 Gibson Les Paul Classic
 ->
 -> Mesa Trem-O-Verb 100W ('94), using Boss DD-20 in effects.
 -> Palmer PDI-03 Speaker Simulator
 -> Echo Mia Soundcard/PC
 -> DAC -> Headphone Amp -> Headphones


----------



## songlian

I'll have to take a pic of all my stuff. I have the Traynor YCV40WR. I love this amp. They are very good amps. If I lost mine, Id definately buy another. I blew up all my smaller amps, old peavee and one of the first solid state Marshalls built back in the 80's. I have a 200w Marshall half stack. It's a little much for the garage. I mostly play on the traynor at home. I kept all my guitars except one. My favorite is a custom Carvin I bought a few years ago. It took a little getting use to, but it's grown on me. But I still like playing my fender strat and old peavee strat copy. My washburn strat copy kind of collects dust unless I want a very acustic-ish sound. 

 I would love to hear about custom mods people have done with Marshall heads. I adore experimenting


----------



## rlpaul

Currently sporting an Ovation Legend 1777 LX and a Gibson Les Paul Studio.

 Ampless at the moment, sold my Marshall. Used to play through a 70s Fender Bassman head, and looking for another one. So the Gibson just sits in the case looking pretty right now


----------



## ANGELSS

New amp, Peavey Vypyr 75. Astounding cleans for a SS modeler, but the distortion is what makes it great.


----------



## guitarman19853

I currently have:

 Guitars:
 Fender American Deluxe Ash Strat
 G&L ASAT Semi-Hollow
 Fender Mexican Tele with everything changed/upgraded except the neck.
 Samick Vine inlay guitar (lol) with upgraded Seymour pickups- JB Bridge '59 neck.
 Washburn D34SCE Acoustic

 Pedalboard:
 Boss GT-10
 Boss FS-6
 Boss Mono Volume
 BBE Sonic Stomp Sonic Maximizer
 BBE Acoustimax
 Peterson Strobe 2 tuner

 Amps:
 Fender Hotrod Deluxe (primary) 
 Peavey Valve King 2x12 (backup)

 And I mic with a Sennheiser e609 Silver Guitar Amp microphone

 I run the GT-10 into the poweramp input on the Fender Hotrod, bypassing the HotRod preamp entirely and using only preamps on the GT-10 into the tube power amp.

 Pics of everything but the G&L as I only got that last weekend:


----------



## Jahn

I just got a '65 Vox AC10 Twin and a 2003 Artinger Blondie Jr. Semihollowbody. They make beautiful music together. Too bad it's probably in someone else's more capable hands! But here's a quickie chord slidey thing with some overdrive at the end for you:

YouTube - 1965 Vox AC10 and Artinger Blondie Jr. Semi-Hollowbody Demo


----------



## Rednamalas1

droooool. Lovely vid, Jahn!


----------



## mrarroyo

Beautiful guitar and amp, enjoy them.


----------



## MrSlacker

JAHN IS ALIVE!!!


----------



## Baines93

* Beautiful guitar up there Jahn. Did you sell it then? 
* Can you outline the setup for that vid? Cos amp is on, and you have headphones on, and you shake the guitar near the amp at the end (very cool!), but why atthe amp? I'm a noob sorry!

 --

 Well, I play a crappy Palma MG945. Got it when I was about 8. Used to have lessons, but then I stopped. Pulled it out for class concerts in music lessons in year 7, 8 and 9 when music was mandatory, since I dropped music I hadnt touched it until a few days ago. It has dents all over it and two screws holding the neck on (lasted a good few years like this!)... Don't know how I broke it! Pulled it out, tuned it, replaced the strings (without any instructions, first time in my life - dad did it when i was young) and started to learn to play a few songs in tab. Im pretty crap tbh, can play a few songs in tab, but I aim to teach myself over time.

 I always wanted to play the electric but wasnt allowed. I love music (thats why im here!) and everytime I hear a solo I just wish I could copy it! I really want an electric guitar now though, however I cant afford one. I was thinking about velcroing a FiiO/Cmoy to the back and using my Livewires to save on cost *for now*, and I would drive mum nuts too with an amp. 

*Would playing without being able to hear the un-amplified strings ring be an issue?* Sorry if that is a stupid question!

*Do you recommend getting a sub £70 guitar* with strap, bag (no amp) etc, or save for a cheap Fender package (or other known brand)? I plan on teaching myself, and just sitting at my desk having a little play in the evenings, nothing serious yet.

 I was looking at this and thought it looked like a good price, then I researched the brand like it said to do in the auction (swiftmusiclondon), and found it from the manufacturer for less (shipped too) and with more colour choices, also the guy on ebay wants £35 or something for the small amp, and the supplier do it for £30 IIRC! *What do you think of it/them?*

 Im only really interested in Les Paul's as it suits the style of music I listen to better, looks cooler IMO (due to my style of music), and is different from all the newbies with Strat and Tele copies. *What would you recommend as a first electric?*

 I was thinking the natural one at the bottom of the suppliers website looked nice, or the sunburst one (ebay and manufacturers site) *What do you think?*

*Any other opinions/suggestions?*

 Thanks in advance guys,

 Matt


----------



## Baines93

Also any online (free) video guides you recommend for a novice who has returned as a worse novice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

 Electric or Acoustic, I plan to get an electric sometime next year, and want to get better on my old acoustic for now anyway.


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got a '65 Vox AC10 Twin and a 2003 Artinger Blondie Jr. Semihollowbody. They make beautiful music together. Too bad it's probably in someone else's more capable hands! But here's a quickie chord slidey thing with some overdrive at the end for you:

YouTube - 1965 Vox AC10 and Artinger Blondie Jr. Semi-Hollowbody Demo_

 

That tone is amazing, Jahn. I'm jealous.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rlpaul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Currently sporting an Ovation Legend 1777 LX and a Gibson Les Paul Studio._

 

How do you like the 1777 LX? I'm loving my 1771 LX very much.


----------



## rlpaul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you like the 1777 LX? I'm loving my 1771 LX very much._

 

I love my 1777 LX. I keep meaning to take some pictures to show it off. Friend of mine had a Takamine, and while the Takamine probably sounded better, I find that the Ovation is much easier (read comfortable) to play. Overall though, I love the way it sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was going to pick up an Ovation mandolin as well... but I tend to play my guitar mostly in the winter, and not much the rest of the year. So I'd barely have any time to learn to play it


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also any online (free) video guides you recommend for a novice who has returned as a worse novice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

 Electric or Acoustic, I plan to get an electric sometime next year, and want to get better on my old acoustic for now anyway._

 

I suggest you try this site. It's got a lot of stuff for beginners and is one of the best ones out there in my opinion.

 Edit:

  Quote:


 and you shake the guitar near the amp at the end (very cool!), but why at the amp? 
 

He did that for feedback from the amp. It's creating a high pitched noise.


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rlpaul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love my 1777 LX. I keep meaning to take some pictures to show it off. Friend of mine had a Takamine, and while the Takamine probably sounded better, I find that the Ovation is much easier (read comfortable) to play. Overall though, I love the way it sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree, the Ovation is amazingly easy to play. My dad's Martin definitely sounds better but the Ovation is so light and the neck/fretboard is so quick. I'm glad I got my LX when it was being discontinued because I got it for like 50% off what it was a couple years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've played my dad's Taylor 12-string and it really makes me want one, but I don't think it would be good for me since I can't think of much I would want to play on one (12-string) other than the 12-string part on "Wish You Were Here".. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took my Fender acoustic out yesterday (my back up/alt tuning acoustic) and found some bad news. The saddle is skewed towards the sound hole and there are small cracks in the bridge where the saddle rests. I got it only two years ago so hopefully repairs are covered..


----------



## rlpaul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I took my Fender acoustic out yesterday (my back up/alt tuning acoustic) and found some bad news. The saddle is skewed towards the sound hole and there are small cracks in the bridge where the saddle rests. I got it only two years ago so hopefully repairs are covered.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ouch, that sucks. I've seen that happen on classical guitars when people put steel strings on them.

 As for 12 string songs - Eagles! Hotel California sounds great on a 12 string


----------



## saintalfonzo

I've got an Ovation Celebrity Deluxe acoustic-electric that I've been meaning to sell because I never use it and want a Taylor in a bad way. My electric is an emerald green PRS Santana SE I bought when they stopped making them for a closeout price of $400, and is the nicest playing guitar I've ever played that was under $1000. My buddy has the same guitar in red and it doesn't play nearly as nice. Guitars are like snowflakes, I say. I also still have my first guitar - a late 80s wine red Les Paul Studio with gold hardware. My next guitar is going to be a PRS Archtop - hopefully an older model.

 For amps I use a 10 watt Kustom practice amp and an early 80s 50 watt Marshall JCM800 Super Lead through a 4x12" Celestion Trace Elliott cab. I have a late 80's Fender Power Chorus that my friend burned up by plugging one of his pedals in backwards, but I keep it for parts. I've also been thinking about selling the Marshall as I rarely use it and would like an amp I can crank without making my ears bleed. I'm thinking vintage and 25 watts or less. Maybe even a Pignose..

 My effects include a multitude of old boss pedals for modulation, a tech 21xxl distortion, an original tubescreamer, a turbo tubescreamer, Peavy Dirty Dog, Dunlop Crybaby Wah, Digitech Main Squeeze compressor/sustainer, Boss Metal Zone Distortion (sucks), DOD Grunge Pedal (has limited use when combined with other effects), Digitech DD-5 Delay/Sampler, and probably a few others I'm not remembering. Sadly, I've only been using my Digitech GNX4 through my practice amp lately and all the rest is going to waste except for my tube screamers - I don't use the distortion section of the GNX4 all that much. 

 I'd take pictures of the stuff, but it's really not that impressive and I'm lazy. PM me if you have a copy of the Supermodels disc for the GNX4 you'd like to sell.


----------



## intoflatlines

Jahn: What's your setup to record?


----------



## Baines93

x2

 I have a Behringer U Control which I will keep when I upgrade just for the RCA in.


----------



## intoflatlines

I really want the EMU 0404 for recording. 

 I have a UCA202 also, but I haven't tried the inputs on it yet.


----------



## Baines93

Yeah I have 202 too. The optical out is good. The hp/o is pretty good for sub £30, but the Predator is clearer by along way, and less hissy. Nice piece of kit though IMO.

 So any opinions/answers to my questions on pg2 Guitar Guru's?

 Matt


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Would playing without being able to hear the un-amplified strings ring be an issue?* Sorry if that is a stupid question!_

 

It's not really an issue in my opinion, but it sounds like plastic most of the times. I can't really recommend it, but it's doable and you can learn how to play guitar that way. I would probably recommend getting a cheap amp and not turning it up too far if you have to keep the volume down. Even cheap amps sound better than the line out most of the times.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Do you recommend getting a sub £70 guitar* with strap, bag (no amp) etc, or save for a cheap Fender package (or other known brand)?_

 

I will recommend what I recommend most people who are getting started. Try to find someone with a guitar laying around. There are a lot of people who've got a guitar somewhere stashed away on their attic. Most of those guitars aren't the greatest thing either, but it'll save you the money.

 The thing with really cheap guitars is this: You get what you pay for. Which, in case of really cheap guitars, isn't a lot. They won't sound great, and don't care about things like action.

 The question is: Can one learn how to play guitar on one? And the answer to that is: Yes. One can. I did as a matter of fact. I started playing on an old guitar we had lying around and played on it for about 2 years - I was about 11 years old at that time. After that I got a guitar for my birthday which was the greatest thing I've ever had in my entire life. (even though it wasn't the greatest guitar ever) The thing you notice when getting a better guitar is that the crappy one was holding your progress back. (I sure do hope that's a proper English sentence)

 So, what I'm trying to say is that when you go for the cheapest guitars, you will probably need another one fairly soon if you decide that you really like playing guitar. That will cost extra money, which no one really wants to spend. Which gets us back at what I mentioned before. Try to lend one if you've got the opportunity.

 Because of all of that my advice is: Try lending a guitar from someone and save up for something decent. The only time you will have to replace a decent guitar is if you want a different or better sound - which can be considered luxury.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*What do you think of it/them?*_

 

Honestly?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*What would you recommend as a first electric?*_

 

Stratocasters and telecasters are easier to play. Because of that you can mess up your technique because you don't have to place your fingers correctly. A Les Paul would probably be a better idea. Acoustic might be even better, but if you don't like the sound of them I wouldn't bother personally.

 Edit: Excuse me for the grammar. I'm not English as (I'm sure) you've noticed by now.


----------



## Baines93

_"Stratocasters and telecasters are easier to play. Because of that you can mess up your technique because you don't have to place your fingers correctly. A Les Paul would probably be a better idea."_

*Why is a Strat/Tele easier to play but a LesP would be better?*

 I see what you mean. I have posted a wanted ad on my local Yahoo freecycle group as a few have come up on there before, so I posted that I wanted one on Sunday, someone might remember they have one taking up space in their loft/in their way once the kids left. We'll see.

 I have an acoustic (1/2 size i think?) which is old and battered, but works. I just always really wanted to play the electric, even when I got an acoustic, my parents told me acc. was easier to learn... I have read alot about it, and apparently there isnt a huge difference.

 Anyway, my birthday is the 22nd of Jan, and my Mum gives me about £25-£30 and my mums boyfriend gives about £50, so that would be enough to buy a cheap starter kit (with amp) if nothing comes up on freecycle for free, and I will be able to save all the money I get from relatives (saving for a car, a year to go!) but I will probably spend it on a nice guitar once I have a job early 2009 to get the money back into my savings, it is the only thing I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your grammar is good by the way, I didnt notice any errors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Matt


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Why is a Strat/Tele easier to play but a LesP would be better?*_

 

Your technique won't have to be perfect on a stratocaster in order to play your first tunes because it's so easy to play. On a Les Paul you will have to push harder in order for a note/string to sound right. You are forced to use the right technique that way. On an acoustic guitar that's even more so.

 This obviously doesn't mean that you can't learn the right thing on a guitar which is easier to play. If you start off by learning the wrong things it'll catch up with you somewhere down the road. It's easier to learn something than to unlearn it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_(saving for a car, a year to go!) but I will probably spend it on a nice guitar_

 

That's pretty much what I did a short while ago. Instead of getting a drivers license I got myself a brand new, shiny guitar. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your grammar is good by the way, I didnt notice any errors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks!


----------



## Baines93

I see! I prefer the LP mor anyway, fits my style in so many ways much better.

 Yeah, I might add some of my bday/xmas money from relatives on a guitar for my birthday, even though I _planned_ to save it, but i do _plan_ to get a job to _plan_ to replace the money, as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, I don't want to spend too much in case I really am just naturally crap with a guitar. Until my Bday I will put some effort in to start learning to play my acoustic again, better than i could before! Well, I will do when I dont have a poxy download limit and can watch tutorial vids without worrying, new internet package next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Matt


----------



## intoflatlines

If you want the LP style maybe check out a lower end Epiphone. They're not the nicest thing to start playing on, though. It's true that Strats and Teles are easy guitars to play because you don't really have to stick with great technique, but keep in mind that if a guitar is hard to play, you might be less inclined to mess around and learn on it. There are lots of people I know that have crappy guitars that hate playing them, so they rarely play which prevents them from learning. 

 To be honest, I would pick up a cheap Strat/Tele (or copy) because it will be easier to play and will motivate you to play more. Then you can move on up to a LP, which are heavier and less easy to play. What's your budget?


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_* Beautiful guitar up there Jahn. Did you sell it then? 
 * Can you outline the setup for that vid? Cos amp is on, and you have headphones on, and you shake the guitar near the amp at the end (very cool!), but why atthe amp? I'm a noob sorry!_

 

Oh no, just got them, I just meant someone else could probably play them better - self-depreciating talk and all that, heh.

 The setup is the guitar to a cable to the amp, that's it! I'd recording the sound with an apogee duet and video with the macbook's vidcam. the mic is behind the macbook's lens, it's a Studio Projects C1 large diaphragm mic i got cheap from craigslist. the mic is running direct into the Duet, into the Garageband program that came with the macbook. I'm not too saavy with the computer so i just use the no-brainer approach! I monitor the levels with the AKG K81DJ headphones direct to the apogee duet's headphone out. if i have more time, i set up near my PC that MrSlacker made me, and record into the desktop's EMU 0404.

 The guitar is a semihollow so it won't feed back unless i put it right up against the speakers to create a sonic feedback loop. that's the warbling and pitch changing that you hear at the end there. you can alter the note/vibrato of the feedback by changing the angle/distance of the guitar from the amp's speakers, that's why i shake it and move it around a bit.

 That should be it! As for recommendations, if you love Les Pauls and Marshalls, i say hold out and save pennies and buy a used all-tube Marshall first, a JCM800 should be cheap there overseas, get a nice head and hopefully a nice speaker cabinet will come with it too. The Les Paul will be tougher to grab - honestly the best bet is to look in the USA Ebay for a cheap used Faded Les Paul that someone is willing to ship internationally. Should still run under a thousand bucks if you look long enough! for example, this would be perfect, and he ships internationally.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2005-Gibson-Le...3286.m63.l1177

 but if a thousand sounds like way too much i'd say at least get one that's made in the UK, like something from Burns, old and used and a few hundred bucks, and have it properly set up by a trusted guitar shop or luthier. the setup is KEY if you want it playing right and not discouraging you from dropping the guitar altogether! then buy a Pignose amp for 40 bucks and grind away until you feel more confident.


----------



## rlpaul

My Les Paul Studio is not hard to play... I've played Strats and Teles, and don't see that much of a difference.

 Course, I learned the way all people should learn to play - on a classical guitar. Best way to build up finger strength and endurance!


----------



## Baines93

My budget is about £100, so that gets a cheap Tele/Strat copy starter kit, or a cheap LP from the site i linked to earlier, with case bag, strap, and then a seperatley bought amp.


----------



## Jahn

in the usa, even $150 would score you a used Squier Classic Vibe 50's Telecaster, which is a KILLER axe, and pine to boot just like the original Teles. Set that up nicely and you can play that for life. Try to find something like that instead of a cheap bad guitar that is impossible to set correctly to play and that will turn you off from playing! Even long-time players have been picking this thing up, take a look!

YouTube - Squier Classic Vibe 50 Telecaster


----------



## Baines93

Looks nice. I like the volume and tone control plate, chrome, and just two knobs looks very smooth. Some of the guitars have different numbers of tone/vol etc controls, are they better in any way or does the less is more/= theory apply?


----------



## Baines93

This sounds awesome!


----------



## intoflatlines

I need a tele.


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks nice. I like the volume and tone control plate, chrome, and just two knobs looks very smooth. Some of the guitars have different numbers of tone/vol etc controls, are they better in any way or does the less is more/= theory apply?_

 

Neither is better in my opinion. If you've got more knobs and buttons you can fiddle around a little more to create the sound you like. If you've got less buttons you won't have to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I rarely ever use the tone knobs on my Strat. I've rarely seen anyone use them actually. Mine are always on 10 (which is the max). The only knobs I'm using are the volume knob and the pickup selector. Most of my tone control and effects are done with pedals and my amp.


----------



## Baines93

Argh, over £200 on ebay here and from the US! Looking for used ones.

 Sounds amazing, but part of me thinks a LP suits my music style better...


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EnOYiN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Neither is better in my opinion. If you've got more knobs and buttons you can fiddle around a little more to create the sound you like. If you've got less buttons you won't have to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rarely ever use the tone knobs on my Strat. I've rarely seen anyone use them actually. Mine are always on 10 (which is the max). The only knobs I'm using are the volume knob and the pickup selector. Most of my tone control and effects are done with pedals and my amp._

 

Theres a couple uses for the tone... I roll the neck tone off a little sometimes to get that really mellow sound. And if you roll the tone off in the bridge you get a sweet rock sound. Same goes for a tele bridge.


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EnOYiN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Neither is better in my opinion. If you've got more knobs and buttons you can fiddle around a little more to create the sound you like. If you've got less buttons you won't have to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rarely ever use the tone knobs on my Strat. I've rarely seen anyone use them actually. Mine are always on 10 (which is the max). The only knobs I'm using are the volume knob and the pickup selector. Most of my tone control and effects are done with pedals and my amp._

 

I usually leave my tones turned up on my Strat as well, but sometimes I bring it way down especially on the neck pickup. On a side note: surprisingly, my monstrous Crate combo (SS) has incredible tone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Argh, over £200 on ebay here and from the US! Looking for used ones.

 Sounds amazing, but part of me thinks a LP suits my music style better..._

 

What is your music style? Honestly, I've seen LP/SG/Strat/Tele style guitars played in literally every genre I listen to. What kind of tone are you looking for?


----------



## Baines93

I don't know to be honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I listen to anything really, see my Last.fm.

 I love the mellow, pine sound of classic 50's, but I like the sound of LP's too, especially the Gibson's and Epi's, I guess you could say I have rich taste! Can't afford either, but love the sound! 

 Also prefer the 50's over the 60's*.*

 Matt


----------



## chadbang

that looks like a nice tele. I haven't heard about this giant killer before. Of course, the beauty of telecasters is their simplicity! I sold my 52 reissue and miss it daily. When that guy plays his unplugged, you hear why. A nice, bright nearly-acoustic tone for strumming unplugged. And don't feel bad about spending just a little on a guitar. I went through a period where I had to have the best of everything. best neck, best bridge, best pickups. Then, and it's happened more than once, you go out and hear some guy screaming at a club. sounds more incredible than you ever will. And then I go up, ask they what they're playing. And it's a $200 used mexican strat. Man, I hate to admit it, but it's all in the fingers. I could have saved thousand if i knew I really had $99 digits.....

 But I like the Squire tele. Might pick one up!


----------



## rlpaul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks nice. I like the volume and tone control plate, chrome, and just two knobs looks very smooth. Some of the guitars have different numbers of tone/vol etc controls, are they better in any way or does the less is more/= theory apply?_

 

Some guitars have volume and tone pots for each pickup, some don't.

 IIRC, Fender Strats have seperate tone, but one volume.

 Les Pauls have seperate tone and volume for each pickup.

 Everything else is some variety of the above.


----------



## Baines93

Hmm, LP would be fun to play with tone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really not ready to spend much, incase I give up, I just want something to have a play with like I do with my acoustic. I would feel uncomfortable spending too much. 

 I think I will post another free-cycle ad, and hope for one to be offered to me for free locally. Might help me to get something of good quality and free, or alright (for a beginner like me) quality (like the swiftmusiclondon £60 guitars) for free. If nothing comes up, then I will go for a cheapie, after all I can't try to learn electric without an electric, so a cheap 'leccy is better than no 'leccy IMO. If I play with it alot, and improve, I will be ready to spend more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure I will be back for advice, but thanks alot for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Matt


----------



## Jahn

Don't forget - If you like Jimmy Page of Led Zeppelin fame, those early songs of theirs weren't done on his now-famous Les Paul. They were done on a Tele!

YouTube - Dazed and Confused - Led Zeppelin - Live


----------



## nickyboyo

Sorry folks but this is just too much. Unless you were at a gig/jam and watching the guitarist play you wouldn't have a clue as to what guitar he/she was playing. Clean tones, overdrive, effects etc are produced by the amp, amp settings and whatever effect peddles are plugged in.
 If you're trying to learn the guitar buy a steel string acoustic and start from the beginning (chords, simple scales, strum patterns). Build some finger strength up and some co-ordination and go from there. I can't play for toffee and i'm sure with a custom Gibson or PRS in my hands it will still sound like i'm castrating a cat with a pair of needle nose pliers, then i have friends who can make a $40 electro acoustic sound as if Angus Young or George Benson is playing the thing.

 As looks go, i have always wanted a tele (only because i saw Johnny Marr play one once)

 And learn electric on an electric= twaddle.Get the finger strength from playing acoustic and you will be all over the electric, they are far more forgiving on the fingers than acoustics.


----------



## Jahn

I looove me some Johnny Marr. half my vids are covers from him. No matter what you learn on, just make sure it doesn't fight you - have it set up right and it'll be a joy to play and learn on.


----------



## Baines93

I'd be even more motivated to learn with an electric - I always wanted to play one more.


----------



## intoflatlines

Acoustics and electrics are very different. Sure lots of people can play both well but just because you're good at one won't make you good on the other. My dad is amazing on acoustic but his electric skills are weak. Learn on what you want to play (electric vs acoustic-wise). 

 If your budget is that low then just go for whichever used guitar you find has the best setup. When you're starting I don't think it will make a huge difference in LP vs Strat vs SG vs Tele, etc.

 Now I'm going to play my Strat.


----------



## saintalfonzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry folks but this is just too much. Unless you were at a gig/jam and watching the guitarist play you wouldn't have a clue as to what guitar he/she was playing. Clean tones, overdrive, effects etc are produced by the amp, amp settings and whatever effect peddles are plugged in.
 If you're trying to learn the guitar buy a steel string acoustic and start from the beginning (chords, simple scales, strum patterns). Build some finger strength up and some co-ordination and go from there. I can't play for toffee and i'm sure with a custom Gibson or PRS in my hands it will still sound like i'm castrating a cat with a pair of needle nose pliers, then i have friends who can make a $40 electro acoustic sound as if Angus Young or George Benson is playing the thing.

 As looks go, i have always wanted a tele (only because i saw Johnny Marr play one once)

 And learn electric on an electric= twaddle.Get the finger strength from playing acoustic and you will be all over the electric, they are far more forgiving on the fingers than acoustics._

 


 The core of the sound and tone you get comes from what guitar you're using. If you can't tell the difference between the sound of a Strat and Les Paul or a Tele and PRS then you must've never paid attention or tried to. The difference in sound between these guitars is vast, and any amount of processing cannot make one of these sound just like the other. We're not talking about trying to decipher the difference between a 320kbps mp3 and a 240kbps mp3 here - the difference in sound is painfully obvious between a Strat-style guitar and a LP-style guitar.


----------



## nickyboyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saintalfonzo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The core of the sound and tone you get comes from what guitar you're using. If you can't tell the difference between the sound of a Strat and Les Paul or a Tele and PRS then you must've never paid attention or tried to. The difference in sound between these guitars is vast, and any amount of processing cannot make one of these sound just like the other. We're not talking about trying to decipher the difference between a 320kbps mp3 and a 240kbps mp3 here - the difference in sound is painfully obvious between a Strat-style guitar and a LP-style guitar._

 

Core sound through the clean channel on an amp, yes they will be different, but only because of the pick ups, humbuckers or single coils, and the positioning of the pick ups. Add in overdrive and change the settings on the amp and guitar and the tone and timbre of the instrument changes totally.
 I'm a huge fan of the single coil set up, strat's and tele's and especially the lp junior (another dream guitar of mine), but then again who doesn't love the crunch of a humbucker set up- eg. les paul and fat strat.

 The combination's are endless, but if you just love loud rock (blues included) and funk, crank up the knobs to 11, turn on the overdrive, get the wah wah peddle plumbed in and start shredding.

 I still say that to learn on go steel strung acoustic, get the basics down pat before learning the electric guitar tricks.


----------



## intoflatlines

A prime example (for me) of the difference between a Les Paul and a Stratocaster with overdrive/distortion is on Pink Floyd's The Wall. Listen to the solo in Another Brick In The Wall Part II and compare that to the solos in Comfortably Numb. Sure the amps/effects are different, but the different overall tone of the guitars is obvious.


----------



## Baines93

Thanks Intoflatlines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will get a cheapie I think, nothing has come up on freecycle, and If one does in the next month I will grab it, if not, buy a cheapie, and if one does come up randomly, snap it up, it will probably be better than mine!

 Dont know whether to get a cheap 10w amp. Would I be able to skimp and use the UCA202 In and out and use my speakers? Could also play with some software and recording that way


----------



## DanG

I'm still looking for an amp, but I just bought my first nice electric guitar -- a Gibson 1961 SG Reissue. From the serial number, if I'm reading it right, I gather it was made in 2006. Sounded beautiful out of the Bogner in the store and my friend's Orange Drop.

 I'm thinking I might get a Fender Twin Reverb for that great, powerful clean sound but it's a bit heavy, so I'm not sure yet.

 Oh, and suggestions are certainly welcome for anyone who wants to play that game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm looking to spend under 1500 euros (for amp purposes, $1 in the States is 1euro in Germany) for a nice tube amp that's luggable for gigs, etc. And I'm not sure I actually need an 85w monster with 2 12"s like the Fender TR. Also, I'm looking for a small 300euro or so amp to have at home for practicing but still sounding nice.


----------



## mrarroyo

IMO, of the small units nothing beats an old (original black face or tweed) Fender Champ w/ the Ampeg Reverocket being a close second.

 The Fender Champ has gotten expensive so you may have to look for a while to get one at a good price and in good shape.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still looking for an amp, but I just bought my first nice electric guitar -- a Gibson 1961 SG Reissue. From the serial number, if I'm reading it right, I gather it was made in 2006. Sounded beautiful out of the Bogner in the store and my friend's Orange Drop.

 I'm thinking I might get a Fender Twin Reverb for that great, powerful clean sound but it's a bit heavy, so I'm not sure yet.

 Oh, and suggestions are certainly welcome for anyone who wants to play that game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm looking to spend under 1500 euros (for amp purposes, $1 in the States is 1euro in Germany) for a nice tube amp that's luggable for gigs, etc. And I'm not sure I actually need an 85w monster with 2 12"s like the Fender TR. Also, I'm looking for a small 300euro or so amp to have at home for practicing but still sounding nice._

 

I would definitely NOT go for a honkin' back breakin' twin reverb off the bat. Awesome cleans, but it's a BEAST.

 Luggable brand new tube amp would be the Princeton Reverb Reissue (NOT the "Princeton Recording Amp"). If you can find vintage, a Vibro Champ (NOT the Vibro Champ XD or Super Champ XD) would probably run you around the same price overseas (in the USA you can still grab a blackface Vibro Champ for under $750, and a Silverface for $350, which has the same guts as a blackface, no joke). But the Vibrochamp has no reverb, so stick with the Princeton Reverb - the PR has a 10 inch speaker too, not a 8 inch like the VC.

 A bit heavier and pricier is the Deluxe Reverb reissue. Used, they sell for $650 here in the USA. This is about as big as you'll want to get if you have to have portability. It has one 12" speaker, sounds big and clean big bass and breaks up growly and mean - but yes it may still be a bit too much amp. YMMV!


----------



## DanG

Thanks guys, I actually went shopping yesterday because I really really wanted to have some kind of amp for my guitar... so I got a Peavey Bandit 112. 100W for a 12" speaker... a little silly. Doesn't sound amazing, but it was 300 euros new, so I wasn't expecting much. Got to the store five minutes before it closed, and because this is Germany, everything was closed today. So I only got to try that one amp and I bought it. Problem is, I have to keep the volume almost all the way down even on the low gain input.

 I'll go back and I'll try out the ones you've mentioned, Jahn, since I'm just looking for an amp I could use for gigging... if that ever happens, of course. Definitely saw the Deluxe Reverb there, don't know about the Princeton. Obviously, I didn't have a lot of time. But thanks again!


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Intoflatlines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will get a cheapie I think, nothing has come up on freecycle, and If one does in the next month I will grab it, iff nto buy a cheapie, and if one does come up randomly, snap it up, it will probably be better than mine!

 Dont know whether to get a cheap 10w amp. Would I be able to skimp and use the UCA202 In and out and use my speakers? Could also play with some software and recording that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Definitely don't go the UCA202 route. If you really want to use your speakers, get a basic modeling pedal. Then you'll have all kinds of effects and models to choose from and you can plug that into an aux in and get some alright sound. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys, I actually went shopping yesterday because I really really wanted to have some kind of amp for my guitar... so I got a Peavey Bandit 112. 100W for a 12" speaker... a little silly. Doesn't sound amazing, but it was 300 euros new, so I wasn't expecting much. Got to the store five minutes before it closed, and because this is Germany, everything was closed today. So I only got to try that one amp and I bought it. Problem is, I have to keep the volume almost all the way down even on the low gain input.

 I'll go back and I'll try out the ones you've mentioned, Jahn, since I'm just looking for an amp I could use for gigging... if that ever happens, of course. Definitely saw the Deluxe Reverb there, don't know about the Princeton. Obviously, I didn't have a lot of time. But thanks again!_

 

My brother has a Peavy Bandit 112 and it's alright. He pretty much uses his Boss modeling board for tone though.


----------



## TheRobbStory

I play this bullcrap.


----------



## ANGELSS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I play this bullcrap._

 


 Bullcrap, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha.


----------



## rlpaul

All this guitar-fi is making me want to start looking for a bassman head... must.... resist....


----------



## Ingo

I haven't even got out my acoustic in MONTHS. Really disappointing. Maybe I'll transplant it to my GF's house where I spend most of my time these days.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ANGELSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bullcrap, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha._

 

I like to party.


----------



## Jahn

you can peel the paint off the walls with that rig. killer.


----------



## intoflatlines

So, help me decide for my old(er) Mexican Strat:

 New tremolo/bridge/saddles (Fender American) + Fender LSR nut

 or

 Lace Sensor setup (Blue/Silver/Red)?

 I have a SD Hot Rails in my bridge right now, so if I were to change to Lace Sensors I would either get rid of the Hot Rails or keep the SD in the bridge and put the Lace Sensors in the neck and bridge. What do you think?


----------



## Ingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, help me decide for my old(er) Mexican Strat:

 New tremolo/bridge/saddles (Fender American) + Fender LSR nut

 or

 Lace Sensor setup (Blue/Silver/Red)?

 I have a SD Hot Rails in my bridge right now, so if I were to change to Lace Sensors I would either get rid of the Hot Rails or keep the SD in the bridge and put the Lace Sensors in the neck and bridge. What do you think?_

 

What kind of music are you playing?


----------



## intoflatlines

I play a wide range of music, but pretty much an emphasis on Pink Floyd and pre-reunion Smashing Pumpkins. I also play lots of modern alt/pop-punk/ stuff along the lines of Alkaline Trio, the Ataris, Thrice, etc. 

 Lace Sensors really interest me because Billy Corgan used them a lot with the Smashing Pumpkins and I really enjoy his tone. I'm not sure whether the tone is due more to the pickups/guitar or his effects. The only drawback I see to the Lace Sensors is that I don't know how versatile they would be. 

 I really like my Hot Rails for its really high gain and aggressive sound but sometimes I feel that it is way too sharp, especially for soloing. Ideally, I would love to find a bridge pickup that has the bite of the Hot Rails for chords but is much smoother and civilized when soloing. Also, the pickups that are still stock on my Strat (neck/middle) are pretty terrible. So pretty much any aftermarket pickup would be a big improvement. 

 I'm also considering Fender SCN Noiseless pickups. Pretty much any guitar I've played that had these in sounded amazing, but that could also be because they were all higher end ones. If I had the cash I would probably pick up a Clapton Strat.

 I am considering the LSR and saddles/bridge to help with my sustain and intonation, and also give me the option to actually use the tremolo instead of blocking it off because any use of it results in a disgusting detuning (with current MIM tremolo).


----------



## uzziah

my first electric setup that i've got here is a very good model for what you might want. i have a yamaha pacifica, i bought i from a guy who is a pro guitar-technician, he set it up, which is nice. my amp is a vox valvetronicx, not the smallest but, not too bid, can't remember which one right now. anyway, i bought both used, paid about 1/3 of retail for each, and they're lovely, great "beginner" gear. the amp has great clean sound, it has a tube, but also some nice effects so you can go poking around seeing what you might like. the pacifica is just a super strat-style guitar. HSS pickups, it's very nice; and a pickup upgrade soon will make it great. i'm lucky. i got a great setup for a couple hundred bucks. don't be afraid to look in craigslist.


----------



## Ruel

Well, again - Hello all:

 As a student and aspiring musician I have taken the task upon myself to expand my musical abilities. I currently sing, performing mostly classical music of the choral and lieder varieties, heading to university to study vocal performance and theatre.

 Studying music theory has reinforced the importance of instrumental understanding and ability. I have previously played viola for a very short period of time, though I like to think that I still possess some remanent of muscle memory.

 In order to perform a wider variety of music, in order to love music more thoroughly I am planning on taking piano once I have the money to invest in a solid keyboard. A good keyboard with all 88 keys present and fully weighted is quite expensive though. Hence, I have designated that purchase to a later date to be fulfilled as a "college expense" by those close to me.

 I have asked my friends who play about any guitars they have just laying around that I could borrow while learning, most of them only own the one they play, or two which they play regularly. I do have a pal who has a nice few but he plays on a regular basis and often for paying gigs so he was hesitant to part with any, for which he apologized  He did have one though, he even said he would feel bad letting me take it: A beat up 12 string which sounded like a crime to the species of instruments.

 I am actively watching craigslist for my area, looking for any deals.

 In the meantime I have decided to invest in a guitar, as I do enjoy their sound and versatility quite a bit. However, I know very little on the subject and come to this thread looking for advice. I am looking to spend ~$300 and want an acoustic guitar, 6 string. That's all I know so far.

 Anyways:

 How should I go about this search?
 What should I look for?
 Any recommendations?
 Anything else?

 Thanks a bunch,
 Ruel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a separate note, can anyone recommend a good metronome? I am looking for reliability, versatility, and volume control.


----------



## intoflatlines

Ruel - head over to a Guitar Center/Sam Ash/whatever guitar store is in your area and mess around with all the acoustics. Pick one that has a good tone and good setup (intonation/action). For $300 it would probably be best to go used however. Check craigslist and also look around any used music stores too. If you find some models you're interested in, post them up here and I'm sure you'd get some good help.

 In terms of metronomes, I bought a Korg MA-30 when I first started playing and it's great. $20, small, on-board tuner, versatile, simple, reliable.. Pick one up.


----------



## Ruel

Having very little experience with guitars, how do you recommend that I "mess around with the acoustics"  I am sure that I can quickly learn how to play a series of chords. Is that all I would need to do, or I should I take one of my more guitar-dept friends with me as a testing "slave"


----------



## skudmunky

My crybaby wah pedal broke, so I had to get a new one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 And my absolutely sexy Epiphone Valve Junior 5W tube head with my gorgeous new Avatar 112 cab with a Celestion Greenback.


----------



## ethan961

skudmunky, how is that digitech death metal pedal? I was thinking of one, but I would like a pedal with varying amounts of distortion, and I'm thinking that it may be too heavy for all-round use.
 Ethan


----------



## skudmunky

The death metal is not very good in all honesty. It's pretty shrill, and its only good for really heavy distortion. 

 The big muff pi and the bad monkey tube overdrive, on the other hand, are awesome.


----------



## Baines93

Is that an electric violin? (noobishness)


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that an electric violin? (noobishness)_

 

It is indeed. He's got some youtube vids as well. I hope you don't mind me linking them here:

Hotel California

 Enter Sandman


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, help me decide for my old(er) Mexican Strat:

 New tremolo/bridge/saddles (Fender American) + Fender LSR nut

 or

 Lace Sensor setup (Blue/Silver/Red)?

 I have a SD Hot Rails in my bridge right now, so if I were to change to Lace Sensors I would either get rid of the Hot Rails or keep the SD in the bridge and put the Lace Sensors in the neck and bridge. What do you think?_

 

I wouldn't go with a Lace Sensor setup. I've tried a fair number of em and they all sound like mud to me. If you want to go noiseless I highly recommend looking into the Dimarzio Area pickups instead.

 If it's between pickups and hardware, go for the hardware for now. It's not like the hot rails are horrible and you can adjust the pickup height to get the right amount of signal that you want for now. But hardware is key - nothing is worse than a guitar that won't stay in tune, or intonates wrong, or has strange buzzes and pings and such. You don't need a roller nut unless you're going to put a Floyd Rose on your strat, which I don't recommend. Just go for some good schaller tuners that will stay in tune, and a new bridge/saddle/block rig that will do the same. For the bridge/saddles look into Glendale or Callaham, either will do you right, google their websites. And finally, have a pro guy set everything up - the hardware, the pickup height, adjust the neck, make sure the nut is filed right (if not file it right, if the nut is shot, get a bone nut, not a roller nut).

 Do all that for your Strat and it'll play better than 90 percent of what's hanging in Guitar Center!


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ruel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ 
 In the meantime I have decided to invest in a guitar, as I do enjoy their sound and versatility quite a bit. However, I know very little on the subject and come to this thread looking for advice. I am looking to spend ~$300 and want an acoustic guitar, 6 string. That's all I know so far.

 Anyways:

 How should I go about this search?
 What should I look for?
 Any recommendations?
 Anything else?

 Thanks a bunch,
 Ruel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 On a separate note, can anyone recommend a good metronome? I am looking for reliability, versatility, and volume control._

 


Taylor 110 (Brand New)

 And it sounds like he can be bargained down off 400 as well. Don't restrict your craigslist search to 300 - start at 400 and look for deals to bargain down. At the 400 range I see Guilds, Larrivees, Martins - all good stuff. At the 300 range i see ibanez, alvarez - no thanks.


----------



## intoflatlines

Thanks Jahn. I'm not considering a Floyd tremolo so I guess the roller nut is a no go. I have locking tuners but I forget if they're Schaller or Fender. I think I paid $70-$80 for them like four or five years ago, so I don't know if that gives any clues. They are serving me well, though. 

 I think I'll check out those bridge/saddle companies in the future and get it set up professionally. I can set intonation just fine but I can't do much with the action and I'm too scared to adjust the truss, so I guess I've only done fraction setups.


----------



## Ruel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Taylor 110 (Brand New)

 And it sounds like he can be bargained down off 400 as well. Don't restrict your craigslist search to 300 - start at 400 and look for deals to bargain down. At the 400 range I see Guilds, Larrivees, Martins - all good stuff. At the 300 range i see ibanez, alvarez - no thanks._

 

Thank you for the tip.


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EnOYiN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is indeed. He's got some youtube vids as well. I hope you don't mind me linking them here:

Hotel California

 Enter Sandman_

 

Course I don't mind. Actually, I just put a new one up

The Trooper - Iron Maiden

 </shameless plug>


----------



## Baines93

Hotel Cali was the best - based on my musical taste.

 Amazing the sounds you can make with that, I was sceptical, I don't normally like Violins, but that was awesome.

 Matt


----------



## sugrhigh

*Guitars:*
 cherry red Fender Stratocaster HSS Highway One
 black quilted top Gibson Les Paul Standard

*Amps:*
 MG100HDFX w/ Marshall MG412A cabinet


----------



## EnOYiN

A pic of my guitar stuff:






 A pic of the effects:






 The photos don't do it justice. I've never really been into photo-fi as you can see.


----------



## intoflatlines

I was looking at the Vox 15 watt Valvetronix tube amp with effects/modeling. I might sell my amp to buy one.


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was looking at the Vox 15 watt Valvetronix tube amp with effects/modeling. I might sell my amp to buy one._

 

I was actually going to add that the first thing to go would be my amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I like the features of it, I've got the same stuff in my Valvetronix Tonelab which makes one of the two pretty much redundant. If you like playing classic rock you should definitely check the valvetronix out. (either the pedal or the amp)

 I am thinking about a mesa boogie amp or something else which sounds somewhat 'sterile' myself.


----------



## lobbert

Here's my guitar-fi:

 The effects:





 (I really don't use pedals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Guitars:





 MIM Strat, JM signature Strat, Spanish and Western guitar.

 My #1 guitar and amp-rig-stack'ish thing with a Blues Jr. and 1x12 Two-Rock Signature cabinet:


----------



## TheRobbStory

How do you like the Blues Jr. through the external cab? 

 My roomate has one, but I just can't seem to get the tone out of it I want with my Les Paul. I was thinking of getting an external 1x12 to see if that helps. Something with a Celestion Vintage 30. Probably and Orange.

 Thoughts?


----------



## guitarman19853

My newest guitar
 G&L ASAT Semi-Hollow











 Birdseye Maple


----------



## Baines93

B-e-a-u-tiful


----------



## DJShadow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rlpaul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Course, I learned the way all people should learn to play - on a classical guitar. Best way to build up finger strength and endurance!_

 

This is fact.


----------



## rlpaul

Was messing around with my camera a bit today, and took some shots of my guitars while I was at it.

 First up, my Gibson Les Paul Studio:







 And now my acoustic, an Ovation LX:


----------



## Scottyyy

I've just bought a new guitar. 

 A Fender Jaguar CIJ '62 Reissue, with upgraded Fender Mustang bridge and a Seymour Duncan SJAG-3 Quarter Pounder in the neck. In white, of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait for it to come.


----------



## Baines93

Very nice LP!


----------



## Shirukii

Not much love for Ibanez ITT, RG2570 here.


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shirukii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not much love for Ibanez ITT, RG2570 here._

 

So why should there be in your opinion?


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

Wow, that Les Paul looks amazing rlpaul.... 
 Would love to get my hands on a Les Paul Studio at some point, the price has recently been lowered in Denmark, so I am very tempted.


----------



## srozzman

i have a 2006 MIM strat that was modified when i purchased it. With what, i have no idea.


----------



## intoflatlines

rlpaul - I love the frets on your LX.


----------



## jclaytonsound

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RokabillySwagger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just wondered who else rocked out and what you play. Bass players are always welcome._

 

My rig consists of a 2001 Les Paul Custom in Wine Red, a Diezel VH4, Bogner 4x12 Straight Cab, T.C. Electronics G-Force, Sound Sculpture Switchblade 8B, and a Rocktron All Access Pedal (and some other various effects).


----------



## Brandon B

There are some beautiful pics on this thread, they make me a little jealous... my setup is pretty basic: red telecaster->line 6 pod->audio technica ath-a900. No pedals yet, and I would probably annoy the hell out of my roommates with an amp..


----------



## analogbox

Anybody excited about the new road series from Fender? I'm personally digging the honey blond tele that they're coming out. I have an 89 Epi Sheraton with stock pickups but thinking about going single coil.


----------



## Shirukii

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EnOYiN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So why should there be in your opinion?_

 

They're great sounding and incredibly fast playing guitars, the wizard necks are the thinnest I've ever played on.


----------



## Baines93

1hr 30min documentary about the Les Paul, and Les Paul on BBC 4!


----------



## Baines93

That was truly fantastic.

 Now acquiring some Chet Atkins, Les Paul & Mary Ford, and Les Paul & Chet Atkins.

 Being so young, I didn't know that he invented/developed so much! He truly changed the music industry in a positive way. It's amazing the way he made his first electric guitar, his thought process. The shape and thickness they used to be (almost acoustic like), and the way he and his wife (Mary Ford) used to travel, recording in different hotels and houses (with the tape recorder he made) to get different acoustics, something no artists would have any understanding of now. 

 Loved his wifes voice when they sampled it on the tape recorder... After 30mins I was into this older music sound (if you see what I mean... Tape hiss, "bad" recording, tinnier) and I loved it from then on in...

 FANTASTIC DOCUMENTARY! 

 Matt


----------



## rlpaul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FrederikS|TPU* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, that Les Paul looks amazing rlpaul.... 
 Would love to get my hands on a Les Paul Studio at some point, the price has recently been lowered in Denmark, so I am very tempted._

 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I used to have a flametop sunburst Epiphone LP back in the day... but wanted something non-standard looking this time around. The 'standard' maple top is a nice change of pace over flame or quilt.

 When I start playing more, I'll probably start thinking about getting another flame top guitar.... the Dark Fire has caught my eye in particular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gibson - Gibson Guitar: Electric and Acoustic Guitars, Bass Guitars, Baldwin Pianos and


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

That DF looks pretty cool...


----------



## Baines93

Video: Gibson Dark Fire guitar hands-on - Engadget @ CES.

 Pretty cool tech... Love the way when he changes profile, the tuning pegs unwind/wind to change (part of) the tone!

 Somehow I feel (after last nights documentary) that it has over complicated a simple design, and a timeless classic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What do you all think?

 Watch the vid, its worth it.

 Matt


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

The Dark Fire IMO is more of a Live Gig guitar where guitarists have to change the tone and tuning on-the-go. Other than that, I don't see a point of having this technology if you're gonna sit in front of your stack and tweak the sound from there.

 Heck. I wanna do this mod. It's cheaper!


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Brandon B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are some beautiful pics on this thread, they make me a little jealous... my setup is pretty basic: red telecaster->line 6 pod->audio technica ath-a900. No pedals yet, and I would probably annoy the hell out of my roommates with an amp.._

 

You don't need a pricey rig to just play and have fun, your rig looks up to the task. Just last night I fooled around with multitracking for the first time by checking out Garageband on my Macbook. Simple chain - Tele to amp to mic to Mac (via apogee duet). Added some reverb and chorus from garageband to help the tracks mesh a bit and voila!

YouTube - Jumping Someone Else's Train - The Cure Cover - Apogee Duet Multitrack Demo

 All the levels aren't blended smooth like Brian Eno would do, but I tried to stay true to the lo-fi mixing done on the original early Cure track. Oh, and to monitor I used the workmanlike AKG K81DJ from the Duet's headphone out. Nice portable little workstation, and you can add an attenuator and Direct I/O box if you need to do this in absolute silence, instead of using a Mic.


----------



## EnOYiN

Great stuff Jahn! You don't need a complex rig to have good sound indeed.


----------



## TheRobbStory

That Dark Fire is an abomination of the Les Paul name. I don't know what Gibson's thinking.


----------



## Baines93

Yeah, it's kinda cool what you can do IMHO, but ultimately I agree.


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That Dark Fire is an abomination of the Les Paul name. I don't know what Gibson's thinking._

 

It's not too bad style wise... I wouldn't call it an abomination of the Les Paul name. I would save that title for every single one of these new lightened chambered guitars they're calling Les Pauls. A les paul should be a solid heavy slab of mahogany.


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's too bad style wise... I wouldn't call it an abomination of the Les Paul name. I would save that title for every single one of these new lightened chambered guitars they're calling Les Pauls. A les paul should be a solid heavy slab of mahogany._

 

If it doesn't weigh as much as a boat anchor it ain't a Les Paul...


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FrederikS|TPU* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If it doesn't weigh as much as a boat anchor it ain't a Les Paul..._

 

Exactly! Oh, and I meant to say its not too bad style wise...


----------



## skudmunky

I'm finally ready to share my completed version of a "metal" Devil Went Down To Georgia.

 Youtube: YouTube - The Devil Went Down To Georgia (Shreddin it up)

 MP3 download: http://mark.hayden31.com/music/01%2...o%20Georgia.mp3


 Tracked the drum and bass in FL Studio, all lead parts were done on the electric violin, vocals done by my roommate.

 Let me know what you think!


----------



## intoflatlines

That was cool.


----------



## Lamenthe

I play a cheap Schecter Damien 6 paired with some random 40 dollar amp. Headphone gear takes all my money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Wish I had a Gibson SG.


----------



## guitarman19853

Just bought a cheap Schecter Omen-7 to add a 7-string to the collection. Picked up a Seymour Duncan JB for the bridge and a SH-2n for the neck. Also ordered some push pull pots to add either coil tapping or series/parallel, haven't decided yet.

 On a side note, the Peavey Classic 30 head I ordered the day after Christmas STILL isn't in


----------



## D-EJ915

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just bought a cheap Schecter Omen-7 to add a 7-string to the collection. Picked up a Seymour Duncan JB for the bridge and a SH-2n for the neck. Also ordered some push pull pots to add either coil tapping or series/parallel, haven't decided yet.

 On a side note, the Peavey Classic 30 head I ordered the day after Christmas STILL isn't in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Nice, Schecter 7s are pretty nice, I've got a blackjack ATX which is one of the ugliest colours on earth but whatever. I sold the one in the bottom on this picture, the tummy cut was too big for skinny people like me >.<


----------



## irjoe

Got a Fender Ash Deluxe Strat w/ S-1 Switch.
 Looking into getting an amp (switching from a marshall MG 100 DFX that i got for free) ... been eyeing the Vox AC30 CC2 (or CC2X, depending on how much $ i have in my bank at the time of purchase) for a longg time, but a good deal never seems to pop up.

 thinking about getting a used one off craigslist somewhere but its a gamble..

 anyones opinion on buying used Class-A tube amps used? lol.
 Any other suggestions for blues, jazz, easy pop playing where I can get a decent clean tube tone (not looking into the Tube driven OD, just something amazingly clean) with a unique sound like Vox?

 Chances are i'll still be looking @ Vox's, but suggestions are always welcome. (i tried fender amps, not for me.)

 cheers

 ill take a picture of my setup later and post it up here..
 my other axes (haha, always wanted to say that) are:
 - 2007 Taylor 410ce - looking to sell and upgrade to 714 someday... sigh
 - standard Gibson SG, my very first good guitar, got lots of dings and scratches, i will never sell this


----------



## Bojamijams

I am so freaking happy now.. I have to tell you a short story

 In Late 2008 I bought a rare Edwards guitar on Ebay (Edwards is a japanese ESP brand.. their build quality is above LTD but below ESP guitars) .. it was an Alexi Laiho model with the scythe inlay (rare limited run), original floyd rose, gotoh tuners and it was white with the black stripe cover.. it was such a beauty and very rare in north america

 Anyway UPS damaged it during shipping. I filed a claim and they took the guitar back to 'inspect the damage and verify the claim'. That was the last they ever talked to me. They shipped the item back to the shipper and proceeded to deal with him. How they dealt with him, is that they asked him for his receipt of it, payed him out in full, took the guitar, and *shredded it for wood*. I wanted to cry. Such a beautiful piece of work used as firewood. The seller sent me the money I payed for it but I didn't want the money, I just wanted stupid UPS to give me a check to have a luthier fix it. Sigh. 

 Anyway.. I was never able to find another model like it.. until.. ESP just announced at NAMM 2009 that they'll be bringing it back!

 I will have to get the ESP model as the LTD has neither an OFR nor Gotoh tuners. This time however I will have Alexi's MM-04 boost switch at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Behold the beauty... complete with the Scythe inlay


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

I prefer the Arrowhead inlays IMO. Matches the "V" theme.


----------



## Bojamijams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I prefer the Arrowhead inlays IMO. Matches the "V" theme._

 

Yes but the scythe is rarer and fits the theme of a CoB fan since all their albums include the reaper and his scythe


----------



## D-EJ915

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I prefer the Arrowhead inlays IMO. Matches the "V" theme._

 

the V-401dx is very nice indeed, I love the double-rhoads shape


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

If only ESPs were cheaper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nevertheless, I'd pick a standard Japanese-made guitar over a American Custom Shop guitar any day. Quality more or less on par with vintage guitars. Unlike all the new Gibsons and Fenders.


----------



## ethan961

I would love one of those Vs with the scythe, but i'm looking at the m-1000 for now.


----------



## kangcore

Virgin Headfi post... and of all the places to post! Thought i'd start somewhere i'm more familiar... anyways, here's my humble collection.





 The Family Photo
 Left to Right:

 1. Godin SD 
 Notables: Black pearl finish, WCR SR neck and bridge single coils, Fillmore bridge. WCR pots & cap. Dunlop Straploks.

 2. 1988 / 1989 Fender MIJ Telecaster
 Notables: Harmonic Design Super 90 bridge pup, Vintage Plus neck pup. Brass saddles. Graphtech string trees. Dunlop Straploks.

 3. NNG Custom Bass
 Notables: Order came in wrong - was supposed to have a rosewood board, PJ pup configs but ended up with a maple board and Jazz pups. OH WELL.

 4. 2006 Gibson Modern Classics Hummingbird
 Notables: FMI saddle

 5. 1991 Gibson SG Standard
 Notables: Harmonic Design Z-90 pups, Graphtech saddles, Dunlop Straploks.

 6. 1993 Gibson Les Paul Standard
 Notables: WCR American Steele pups, Orange drop caps, CTS pots, Graphtech saddles, Dunlop Straploks





 My main stage guitars





 The Cousins
 Signal Chain:
 Jacques Trinity Filter > Lovepedal Eternity > Jetter Gainstage Gold > Jetter Gainstage Blue > BOSS PS-3 Pitch Shifter/ Delay > T C Electronic Nova System

 Powered by Visual Sound 1 Spot and Nova System power. Cabled up with George L's. 





 Family Car

 Mesa-Boogie F-30. 30W, Celestion V30, JJ tubes


----------



## irjoe

My friend.
 you're setup is ... worth drooling about.
 I esp like the custom verses on your body, nice touch.


----------



## kangcore

aw shucks. they're all just beaters... used, abused on and offstage. but i love em to bits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the verses came about when i found a bunch of vinyl lettering for sale... and on the spur of the moment i decided to "customise" all my guitars. i have no idea if they'll stain, or if the finish will fade differently under the letterings... heh. but who cares, they look cool


----------



## number1sixerfan

I'm going to pick up this guitar this weekend(at a local shop, cheaper):
Seagull 25th Anniversary CW Flame Maple EQ Acoustic-Electric Guitar and more 6 String Acoustic-Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.

 I originally had a seagull S6 that sounded amazing for the price, but I returned it because a friend let me borrow a decent guitar for lessons. Now I need my own and have come to a decision to get this one. Any thoughts?

 I want to eventually become good at playing fingerstyle acoustic...


----------



## irjoe

tbh, I'd say save up for a better guitar..
 I was never a fan of seagulls..

 I would also say, go hunt stuff down on craigslist. If you check there on a constant basis, you'll be quite suprised at what you'll find

 ex: Taylor 714 (my dream guitar) posted around my area for $1000. No damages either. Too bad I didn't have the dough back then, i would've jumped on it.


----------



## number1sixerfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *irjoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_tbh, I'd say save up for a better guitar..
 I was never a fan of seagulls..

 I would also say, go hunt stuff down on craigslist. If you check there on a constant basis, you'll be quite suprised at what you'll find

 ex: Taylor 714 (my dream guitar) posted around my area for $1000. No damages either. Too bad I didn't have the dough back then, i would've jumped on it._

 

Well, everything I've read suggest that it's one of the best acoustic-electrics under $600. It's also a top seller on all the guitar sites. My limit is $600. I'm afraid of buying a more expensive guitar only to end up not playing or learning as much as I want. So I really want to stay low.

 But I will look at craiglist and some used shops, as you suggested.


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *number1sixerfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, everything I've read suggest that it's one of the best acoustic-electrics under $600. It's also a top seller on all the guitar sites. My limit is $600. I'm afraid of buying a more expensive guitar only to end up not playing or learning as much as I want. So I really want to stay low.

 But I will look at craiglist and some used shops, as you suggested._

 

The laminate sides & back scare me. 

 Look into Washburn. They are WAY underrated in the acoustic guitar market. Excellent sounding guitars from them.


----------



## number1sixerfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The laminate sides & back scare me. 

 Look into Washburn. They are WAY underrated in the acoustic guitar market. Excellent sounding guitars from them._

 

Thanks for your input. What scares you about the laminate? 

 I will look into washburn as well.


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *number1sixerfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for your input. What scares you about the laminate? 

 I will look into washburn as well._

 

Basically that nice flame maple back is just a paper thin slice of wood glued on top of lesser grade wood for the back. Now, this is arguable, but on an electric it doesnt matter _as much_ but on an acoustic when the sound comes from the resonance of the wood... I wouldn't want it. They would be better off just leaving the lesser grade wood underneath without the pretty top because that layer of glue (though thin) can't be good for the sound.

 I do like seagull guitars, but their lower line leaves something to be desired.

 I have a Washburn D-34 SCE. I don't know if they still make it anymore...

 Washburn has this neat feature called the Buzz Feiten system... Don't know how it works, but for some reason all Washburn acoustics that I tried with it sound much sweeter than the competition.

 And one other thing I learned after buying my first acoustic, unless you're really playing lead acoustic guitar, you don't need a cutaway. The sound of the guitar will be much bigger if you get a non-cutaway model.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm not sure how thin laminates affect sound but laminating 2 thin pieces together makes them much stronger than an equally thick single piece. This is why higher quality guitars have multi-piece necks, they are much stronger and resistent to warping, etc.


----------



## number1sixerfan

Well I visited the store today(sam ash, guitar center, and a local used guitar shop). I think I'm gonna go with the seagull. I really like how it feels, looks, and plays. I also played a Martin that sounded just amazing. I like it better, but it was an extra $150 bucks. I'd really hate to sink that much into a guitar at this point.

 One question though. I'm looking at acoustic electrics, but should I just look at acoustics and buy a pickup later? I wont be amping for a few months(until I get back to where I was) but I figured that it would be good to just go ahead with the acoustic electric.


----------



## kangcore

well if you can find a nice acoustic with a decent pickup, why not just go ahead and get one?

 most of the time i don't amp my hummingbird, but the pickup comes in real handy when i play out or when i'm recording.

 if not, you could get an acoustic that you really like and then grab a nice pickup after - LR Baggs make some really good pickups, and so do B-Band.


----------



## number1sixerfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kangcore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well if you can find a nice acoustic with a decent pickup, why not just go ahead and get one?

 most of the time i don't amp my hummingbird, but the pickup comes in real handy when i play out or when i'm recording.

 if not, you could get an acoustic that you really like and then grab a nice pickup after - LR Baggs make some really good pickups, and so do B-Band._

 

Yea, I've read about them and the LR Baggs seem to be of top quality. I guess my only thought was that the pickups I've seen seem to "get in the way". Is this not the case at all?


----------



## kangcore

Absolutely not. If you see the picture of my hummingbird in the previous page, you'll notice that it doesn't have any pickups visible. LR Baggs make an under-saddle transducer that goes... well, under the saddle. its practically invisible. However installing it does take some skill and if you aren't confident, you ought to get a qualified tech to install it for you.

 There are also combination pickups - USTs and soundhole mic combos. B-Band and LR Baggs make those.

 The thing about B-Band is that they apparently make a more natural-sounding pickup, as their pickups don't use piezo crystals, which lead to that harsh brittle plugged-in sound that people don't like. 

 Just remembered, schertler make some good pickups as well. On par with B-Band and LR Baggs.

 However if you want a straight drop-in option, LR Baggs do have the M1 soundhole pickup - i suppose that one does "get in the way" somewhat, but i've had it installed in a previous acoustic and it never got in the way of my playing at all, and it always sounded brilliant. really regret letting that one go... one day i'll buy it back... one day...


----------



## number1sixerfan

I just picked up the Martin DCX1E. It was easily the best sounding guitar for under $700 at any of the shops I went to. I researched it last night, and it seems that a lot of experienced guitarist who have not played don't like it simply because the sides and back are not all wood. But it seems that everyone who has played them or owns them loves them.

 The sound really is too die for, so I wasn't worried too much about spending the extra cash on it. I also got a Seagull Tric Case(awesome case), boss tuner/metronome, humidifier, and guitar stand. I am done for now.

 Did you all have any luck teaching your self guitar or were you instructed? I have a few books here, but I am thinking that I may enroll in classes in about a month. Thoughts?


----------



## mrarroyo

Surprised no recommendations for the Larrivee L-03 Guitar. I happen to own one of their Parlor models and the sound is just sweet, detailed, and very clear. The L-03 being a full size guitar has a total different balance but just beautiful sounding guitar. If you do a search you may find one in the $750 range.


----------



## number1sixerfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Surprised no recommendations for the Larrivee L-03 Guitar. I happen to own one of their Parlor models and the sound is just sweet, detailed, and very clear. The L-03 being a full size guitar has a total different balance but just beautiful sounding guitar. If you do a search you may find one in the $750 range._

 

Yea, I read about this one one a few other forums. I couldn't find one anywhere local though. Sounds like a great guitar.


----------



## kingkevo25

I have an Epiphone Masterbilt and I highly recommend it for anyone looking for an affordable all-wood guitar. I walked into the store intending to buy a Taylor DN3, tested a whole wall of acoustics anyways and was stunned by the $600 Masterbilt. Definitely on par with any sub-$1200 Martin or Taylor at half the price. I took it home, slapped some Elixir's on it and fell in love.


----------



## kangcore

yup, the masterbilts are pretty good stuff. had a few chances to use one, and they definitely sound good and are pretty well built. think some people just can't get over the MIK tag. i thought the masterbilts sounded a bit too polite for my taste, though the are certainly very well built and good sounding in their own right.


----------



## irjoe

anyone play/own the AC15 or/and the AC30?
 How are the tone between the two??

 I was originally going for the AC30 CC2, but it seems it way too powerful for my own personal use, and too heavy to carry around, but I don't want to lose that signature sound of the AC30 if the AC15 is too different. What are the differences? is it still a Class A tube amp?

 I know i probably should go and try the AC15 out, but asking for opinions for now.


----------



## kingkevo25

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kangcore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yup, the masterbilts are pretty good stuff. had a few chances to use one, and they definitely sound good and are pretty well built. think some people just can't get over the MIK tag. i thought the masterbilts sounded a bit too polite for my taste, though the are certainly very well built and good sounding in their own right._

 

Made in Korea? That explains a lot to me... Because I believe my Masterbilt says made in China, and when I bought it the prices were quite a lot higher and the model codes were different... I must have a very early model.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *irjoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone play/own the AC15 or/and the AC30?
 How are the tone between the two??

 I was originally going for the AC30 CC2, but it seems it way too powerful for my own personal use, and too heavy to carry around, but I don't want to lose that signature sound of the AC30 if the AC15 is too different. What are the differences? is it still a Class A tube amp?

 I know i probably should go and try the AC15 out, but asking for opinions for now._

 

the rage right now is this one:

Vox Night Train | Sweetwater.com

 Because of the collaboration with Tony Bruno, who is a boutique amp builder specializing in Vox voiced amps. Small, price is right, and EL84 power tubes with 12AX7 preamps, so it's going to have a nice dry grind to it, probably more like a Thomas Organ era Vox sound rather than a JMI british, but still a great tube layout - of course, nothing beats trying it out to make certain!


----------



## irjoe

ooh... pretty.
 yet, head amplifiers are way over my head, as I've never looked into that area before.
 I'll go check it out @ GC if i see one though.. hmm

 after talking to a guy, I think im leaning towards the AC15 more as of now. Maybe when I get better and am actually worthy of having the AC30, I'll get it then..


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Epiphone Masterbilts are at least on par, if not, better than Gibson acoustic guitars. Gibson should really just stick to making reissued electrics. The current SG standard is a failure compared to the 61' or the 61' reissue. In fact, I was in a big guitar shop last weekend and the LP standards were just not as good compared to Epiphone's offerings. Only the reissue of iforgotwhatyear actually stood up against the Epiphones. Mind you was checking feel and quality, not sound. Anyone can change pickups these days.


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

Any love for the "Highway One" Stratocasters (2006 model clear lacquer body)? I might be able to get one for about $500 in good condition. All guitars are like 25% more expensive in Denmark at least compared to the US due to VAT and import taxes. 

 Please comment! Thanks!


----------



## kangcore

well, the highway one series is pretty good value, especially since its a US Fender. hardware is a bit cheapish, but i reckon you could slowly upgrade that as you go along. ditto for the electronics and pickups. but you could probably get by without any upgrades either and still be pretty content.


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

Thanks for the input kangcore!


----------



## number1sixerfan

Question, I began learning to read standard notation in college for a guitar course. Now I've been reading about tab and how innovate and easy it can be in comparison. But here's the thing, it's hard for me to grasp because I started out with notation. Should I just keep with notation and continue learning that way, or do most guitarist learn tab?

 My only problem with standard notation is that the music selections in most self-teach books early on are so boring because it is harder to learn. I'm sitting here playing bingo, jolly good fellow, rockin robin, etc. lol


----------



## Baines93

I love tab. After not playing the ONCE guitar for 2 years, I picked it up and could play (very basic) tab, instantly.

 I was never good reading notation, I wrote all the notes and chords on, but I was still slow. If i'd have learnt it, i'm sure it would have stayed with me for life, and I could have picked it up and used notation instead if tab, but I hadn't ever fully grasped the notation.

 Matt


----------



## ANGELSS

Yep, Tab rules. Anyone use Guitar Pro to learn songs?


----------



## number1sixerfan

Well, after talking to a few people, I am going to see notation out. I want to play the piano in the future and this is a way to kill two birds with one stone I guess...


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ANGELSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, Tab rules. Anyone use Guitar Pro to learn songs?_

 

Yeah, Guitar Pro tabs, though harder to find, are usually more accurate if/when you do find them.


----------



## ANGELSS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, Guitar Pro tabs, though harder to find, are usually more accurate if/when you do find them._

 



 If you didn't already know, Ultimate-Guitar has a vast library of Guitar Pro tabs.


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ANGELSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you didn't already know, Ultimate-Guitar has a vast library of Guitar Pro tabs._

 

Right, but more often than not, there isn't a Guitar-Pro version.


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *number1sixerfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Question, I began learning to read standard notation in college for a guitar course. Now I've been reading about tab and how innovate and easy it can be in comparison. But here's the thing, it's hard for me to grasp because I started out with notation. Should I just keep with notation and continue learning that way, or do most guitarist learn tab?

 My only problem with standard notation is that the music selections in most self-teach books early on are so boring because it is harder to learn. I'm sitting here playing bingo, jolly good fellow, rockin robin, etc. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can read notes, but for guitar I find it easier with tabs. Just so much more intuitive. Also because I find it hard to remember where the notes are on the neck, and I am to lazy to learn.


----------



## ANGELSS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right, but more often than not, there isn't a Guitar-Pro version._

 

That is not the case for me.


----------



## CompressionalFlagellation

Epiphone Les Paul Custom Silverburst Limited Edition






 Death Valley Cable






 Native Instruments Guitar Rig Kontrol Edition


----------



## skudmunky

Very nice - do you play live through guitar rig ever?


----------



## CompressionalFlagellation

Thanks. I have not played my gear live, but as I own Ableton Live 7, it is certainly an option.


----------



## Jahn

I'm currently putting together a partscaster that would be to the prototype/early Bass VI specs. I can't seem to function on a fretboard unless it has 6 strings, so this is the way I'm going to fill in those bass spots. I'm going to look into trading a few things for a low watt bass amp too. I'll report back when it's all put together!


----------



## Kayito-san

I have an Ibanez RG370DX. Everything is stock for the time being, but that presents a question; I'm considering upgrading the pickups. However, I'm not entirely sure what I want to upgrade to... My thoughts are EMG 81 and 60 (active humbuckers) in the bridge and neck respectively. I play mainly heavier forms of metal, with a penchant for Technical Death metal-- That is, a precise and unblemished sound is very high on the scale of requirements. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## D-EJ915

Those would probably be great, a lot of Ibanez users go with Dimarzios, they seem to be designed to work with the type of guitar Ibanez makes vs Seymour Duncans which are aimed more at gibson style guitars. Evolution set might be pretty slick in there, they have a lot of options though, Di-Activators are neat too and they recently combined them a bit with the X2N to create the Di-Activator X which I haven't tried. The Di-Activator sounded kind of like a tighter super distortion when I tried it but that was once in a Xiphos so might be a bit different in yours.


----------



## Kayito-san

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *D-EJ915* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those would probably be great, a lot of Ibanez users go with Dimarzios, they seem to be designed to work with the type of guitar Ibanez makes vs Seymour Duncans which are aimed more at gibson style guitars. Evolution set might be pretty slick in there, they have a lot of options though, Di-Activators are neat too and they recently combined them a bit with the X2N to create the Di-Activator X which I haven't tried. The Di-Activator sounded kind of like a tighter super distortion when I tried it but that was once in a Xiphos so might be a bit different in yours._

 

Yeah, DiMarzios are fairly popular in the Ibanez fanbase. Joe Satriani, for instance, uses DiMarzios (as does Steve Vai, I think), but many renowned heavy metal guitarists (Slayer's Kerry King, I believe, would be the most recognizable example) use EMGs for their heavier sound and sonic brilliance when coupled with really strong distortion. Maybe I'm over-analyzing, or maybe I haven't heard a good comparison between the two, but it seems to me that EMGs are more appropriate for extreme metal (such a use is even advertised on the EMG site, if it's any further evidence.)


----------



## billybob_jcv

My 12 year-old daughter seems to have gotten the bug to learn to play. We have borrowed a friend's old acoustic - a no-name nylon string classical that she got off ebay several years ago. We also have an old Korg electronic tuner from an aborted attempt by my older son and I to learn to play about 6 years ago. 

 This guitar seems really bad - it's hard to tune, won't stay in tune and the wide neck is giving my daughter's small hands some trouble. I know just enough to know that this guitar is not making it easy for her. She wants to learn acoustic and I want to get her a new beginner guitar, but I don't want to spend a lot of money on something that I know from personal experience is difficult to learn and easy to become frustrated and quit. I bow with respect to the rest of you in this thread who have musical talent and the dedication it took to learn - I wish I did!

 So, my specific question is: Should I buy a China-built acoustic from a local music shop (Silvertone, Harmony, etc) or should I buy a China-built "brand" from Guitar Center or online (Yamaha F325, Ibanex IVJ50. Squier SA100, etc). I know buying something for under $200 isn't going to be a great tone machine, but will it at least be able to play a chord that's recognizable?


----------



## guitarman19853

Yamaha guitars are actually good for the price. Their lower end models are pretty well built.

 Also, take it somewhere good (not guitar center, most of their techs are barely qualified) and have it set up with light or extra light string. A good setup and light strings will make it play easier. Heavier strings for tone can come later.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *billybob_jcv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My 12 year-old daughter seems to have gotten the bug to learn to play. She wants to learn acoustic and I want to get her a new beginner guitar, but I don't want to spend a lot of money on something that I know from personal experience is difficult to learn and easy to become frustrated and quit. I know buying something for under $200 isn't going to be a great tone machine, but will it at least be able to play a chord that's recognizable? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you want to go electric, this smallbody shortscale guitar is the thing:

Buy Squier by Fender Classic Vibe Duo-Sonic '50s Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

 If you want to go acoustic (which she is leaning towards) go used Taylor Big Baby, like so:

taylor big baby, Taylor items on eBay.com=

 Both of these guitars can be set up to have low beginner-friendly action, and sound sweet indeed - plus, they aren't ugly, which is nice. Plus, made of good materials and construction is a solid build (Big Baby even has a solid spruce top - bonus!)

 And keep your eyes on this Martin, it might sneak by as a sleeper snipe, and will blow away anything in the sub-400 range, if it stays that low:

Martin OOO-16SGT,2002,excellent ,12 fret slothead - eBay (item 130290867630 end time Mar-08-09 11:06:54 PDT)


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And my absolutely sexy Epiphone Valve Junior 5W tube head with my gorgeous new Avatar 112 cab with a Celestion Greenback.




_

 

Nice Valve Junior! I bought the half stack a few weeks ago and I love it. It looks like you've modded yours.. What did you do to it?


----------



## skudmunky

I added a gain switch and a second volume control - makes it easier to balance out the volume between too quiet and way too loud.

 Google around, there's a plethora of valve junior mod tutorials and kits on the internet.


----------



## intoflatlines

I've checked out sewatt.com for mods but I find the info hard to navigate since I don't know anything about tube amps (or modding them for that matter). Mind telling me which specific mod you did and why you chose it over the others?


----------



## skudmunky

I basically used a switch to bypass one of the resistors (to change the gain) and replaced another resistor with a potentiometer (affects output volume)

 I can't find the specific website I used, but the ultimate-guitar threads are really helpful and should get you pointed in the right direction. UG Community @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com - Kerry's Valve Junior Mods


 Also, new video up!
YouTube - March of the Swordmaster - Electric Violin


----------



## nirvanaxp

Godin freeway and a hughes & kettner combo amp. I like the guitar, but not the amp which was purchased from a big online music retailer on discount. One day I want to get a really nice fender tweed amp. I love the look of those amps and know they sound good.


----------



## intoflatlines

Can someone help me figure out what specific Epiphone Les Paul model this is?

Picasa Web Albums - Kevin - HF






 I am thinking of trading one of my acoustics for this but I want to know what model the Epiphone is before I check it out. If it's a Special II or one of the really low ends I'll tell him don't bother. I can't tell the difference between Les Paul models other than really basics. Thanks in advance!


----------



## intoflatlines

If it helps, it was supposedly bought new two years ago.


----------



## DJShadow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *billybob_jcv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My 12 year-old daughter seems to have gotten the bug to learn to play. We have borrowed a friend's old acoustic - a no-name nylon string classical that she got off ebay several years ago. We also have an old Korg electronic tuner from an aborted attempt by my older son and I to learn to play about 6 years ago. 

 This guitar seems really bad - it's hard to tune, won't stay in tune and the wide neck is giving my daughter's small hands some trouble. I know just enough to know that this guitar is not making it easy for her. She wants to learn acoustic and I want to get her a new beginner guitar, but I don't want to spend a lot of money on something that I know from personal experience is difficult to learn and easy to become frustrated and quit. I bow with respect to the rest of you in this thread who have musical talent and the dedication it took to learn - I wish I did!

 So, my specific question is: Should I buy a China-built acoustic from a local music shop (Silvertone, Harmony, etc) or should I buy a China-built "brand" from Guitar Center or online (Yamaha F325, Ibanex IVJ50. Squier SA100, etc). I know buying something for under $200 isn't going to be a great tone machine, but will it at least be able to play a chord that's recognizable? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It will be much harder for anyone beginning to learn guitar, to start on a classical, just because the fret board is that much wider and flatter. So, yes in answer to your question, its best to buy a cheap guitar from your local supplier. Don't be put off by the fact that its a cheap Chinese make - my battered first acoustic from 7 odd years ago still sounds great. I think that acoustic is the way to go for first-timers. 

 intoflatlines: guessing, it looks like a traditional or classic series model? Can't tell much just from that pic.

 After years of playing the same crappy practice amp (Marshall MG30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I've finally got myself something decent - Fender Roc Pro 1000. I would post a picture but for some reason, no site is letting me upload any images
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But anyway, 100 watts of clean solid state sparkling sound and 2 different overdrives (admittedly, only 1 pre-amp valve but it sounds seriously good) from light crunch to death metal. Honestly.


----------



## bigshot

It's no harder to learn on a classical guitar than it is an acoustic. The size of the fretboard makes it easier to chord and pick out individual strings, and the softer strings are easier on fingers that haven't developed callouses yet. As long as the neck is a good shape, the rest doesn't matter.


----------



## number1sixerfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's no harder to learn on a classical guitar than it is an acoustic. The size of the fretboard makes it easier to chord and pick out individual strings, and the softer strings are easier on fingers that haven't developed callouses yet. As long as the neck is a good shape, the rest doesn't matter._

 

I agree. I started learning on classical and acoustic. The classical was actually easier because of the strings and because of the fretboard. Acoustic makes it sort of hard for some beginners because of the steel strings. It can hurt enough to make someone not want to practice, which makes it hard for them to advance. I actually got used to it pretty quick, I just had to start up with smaller sessions, i.e. 20 minutes.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone help me figure out what specific Epiphone Les Paul model this is?

Picasa Web Albums - Kevin - HF






 I am thinking of trading one of my acoustics for this but I want to know what model the Epiphone is before I check it out. If it's a Special II or one of the really low ends I'll tell him don't bother. I can't tell the difference between Les Paul models other than really basics. Thanks in advance!_

 

Looks like an Epiphone Les Paul Standard. Notice the vintage knobs, the binding on the body and the symbol-less headstock. Cheers.


----------



## nickyboyo

intoflatlines, that is a lovely looking guitar. It looks like it will be one of the Epiphone higher end Les Paul's judging by the tuning pegs and the tone/volume controls. What does it say on the truss rod cover plate?


----------



## intoflatlines

Thanks for the info. I think the cover says "GIBSON" on it, but don't all Epiphone LPs say that?

 Now hopefully the guy that wants to trade actually gets back to me!


----------



## derek800

I have a Epiphone SG - G400, Ibanez RG220, VOX Valvetronics Amp, and a Fender acoustic.


----------



## DJShadow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's no harder to learn on a classical guitar than it is an acoustic. The size of the fretboard makes it easier to chord and pick out individual strings, and the softer strings are easier on fingers that haven't developed callouses yet. As long as the neck is a good shape, the rest doesn't matter._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *number1sixerfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree. I started learning on classical and acoustic. The classical was actually easier because of the strings and because of the fretboard. Acoustic makes it sort of hard for some beginners because of the steel strings. It can hurt enough to make someone not want to practice, which makes it hard for them to advance. I actually got used to it pretty quick, I just had to start up with smaller sessions, i.e. 20 minutes._

 

I have to disagree in that your fingering has to be almost perfect because it's harder (I found anyway) to get your fingers into position without muting/muffling the other strings but I do have to point out that I've only started playing classical about 6 months ago. Or maybe the action is that high on my battered classical guitar. I still maintain that fingering is easier on an acoustic or electric although calluses do have to be built up.

 I managed to get imageshack working so here in all it's glory is my very modest set-up:




 At my current rate of upgrading, I should be expecting a marshall tsl122 in 25 years time


----------



## intoflatlines

Since I got a couple offers to trade one of my acoustics for an Epiphone LP Standard, I went to Guitar Center to try some out. Unfortunately, on the guitar I tried the intonation was crap. Hopefully it just wasn't set up correctly.

 On a side note, I am doing some minor upgrades on my MIM Strat. I will probably get a set of Fender Hot Noiseless pickups for my birthday in a month and I figure while I have the pickguard off (I might even get a whole new one) I might upgrade the pots as well. My volume pot is kind of scratchy. Are there any particular benefits to upgrading the pots? Any brands that you recommend?

 Also, if I wire my current SSH setup as auto-split, do I lose any tone qualities when playing on the bridge pickup?

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the info. I think the cover says "GIBSON" on it, but don't all Epiphone LPs say that?

 Now hopefully the guy that wants to trade actually gets back to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If it says Gibson, it's an Epiphone Elitist Les Paul Standard. MIJ. One of the most demanded Epiphones out there since it's quality is on par with Gibsons. I'd buy it in a heartbeat. Lol.


----------



## CompressionalFlagellation

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone help me figure out what specific Epiphone Les Paul model this is?

Picasa Web Albums - Kevin - HF






 I am thinking of trading one of my acoustics for this but I want to know what model the Epiphone is before I check it out. If it's a Special II or one of the really low ends I'll tell him don't bother. I can't tell the difference between Les Paul models other than really basics. Thanks in advance!_

 

Yeah, a Standard... almost got one myself, but in this paint scheme:


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

I'm rather disappointed that a lot of the 2009 Ibanez models are now made in Indonesia rather than Korea. Now it's gonna be hard separating the horrible GIO series with the 2009 Indonesian guitars.


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DJShadow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have to disagree in that your fingering has to be almost perfect because it's harder (I found anyway) to get your fingers into position without muting/muffling the other strings_

 

The nut width of a classical guitar is considerably wider than an electric or acoustic. That means that the strings are a little further spaced apart, which makes it easier to position your fingers, not harder. Perhaps it's the setup on your particular classical. A badly setup guitar of any type will be harder to play than one setup properly.


----------



## guyx1992

I started playing the classical guitar. I've went to two lessons so far and really like it. 
 After I'll get the hang of it and know my chords well and develop my technique I'll move on to an electrical guitar and start rockin'


----------



## intoflatlines

Check this out: Take the Listening Test

 It tests if you can pick out the recording of the real amp from the modeling programs. 

 I got all of them right except for AC30#1 and Marshall#2. For the AC30#1 I chose the ReValver MK III and for Marshall#2 I chose Amp Farm 3.0.

 I'm actually kind of surprised that I got 4/6 correct since many of them sounded very similar and it's not like I use those amps ever, I just chose whichever sample sounded most "tube-y".

 Anyway, it was a fun way to spend some time.


----------



## twylight

I have owned about 30 guitar - mostly Ibanez Jems...currently down to 2 Jems, an old Ibanez RG, a takamine acoustice, and a new Parker custom...


----------



## intoflatlines

Not really sure if this is worthy of this thread, but I picked up a Squier strat for $100 the other day. It's my beater guitar that I can experiment with mods on and use for alternate tunings. The pickups are terrible and so are the tuners, but after I set it up at least it plays decent.


----------



## Baines93

I want! $100... Bargain!


----------



## intoflatlines

Yeah, I take back questioning whether it belongs in this thread or not.. As long as it's got to do with a guitar and I enjoy it, why not?

 The more I play it the more I like it (not nearly as much as my other electric though). I really can't stand the tuning and pickup problems though. In the near future I think I will upgrade the tuners and swap my MIM neck and middle pickups w/ Hot Rails bridge to the Squier to make room for the Hot Noiseless I will be getting for my MIM Strat. Sure, MIM stock pickups aren't all that great but they sound much better than the stock Squier ones!


----------



## BLacktocomm

I am actually moved to Head-fi by guitars and a guitar buddy recommending headphones, and here I am. Well I had posted pictures, but they would not show. It was just some a 65 bassman and matching cab, and My Les Paul and a couple other random guitar toys, and some concert pics that I could find from when I gigged like 2x a week.


----------



## elbuzzard

just discovered the gear-fi forum....thought i would share some pics of my collection of studio tools. 







 from L-R 
 80's Gibson J-45/50
 78 Gibson SG standard
 50's(?) Danelectro amp. 12 in alnico. uses el84. 
 68 Gibson Les Paul custom. EMG pickups (still looking for some vintage humbuckers)
 05 Gibson SG special. 
 70-71ish Orange OR120 graphic head. Mullard EL34s, Telefunken 12AX7s.
 Beat up Orange cab. took out the greenbacks and put in G12H.
 60's Galanti "continental" Italian made surf guitar.
 65 Fender P-bass.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

^Thank God most of them (Gibsons) were pre-1990's. If they were post-1990's I would've said "Ew, fanboy *sigh*"


----------



## mrarroyo

Got to love that old Orange gear!


----------



## elbuzzard

fanboy indeed. ZephyrSapphire I share your disdain for the quality of the newer gibsons. That SG special is a decent guitar but not up to par with the 61 reissue. I needed a backup and couldnt afford the 61 RI. It is currently for sale on CL. The 78 was my first real electric guitar and has been hard to beat.


----------



## skudmunky

Man that orange gear looks well loved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sweet stuff - you have any recordings?


----------



## elbuzzard

the combo of the orange and the 78 SG is, for me, a classic!

 but we all know he used Laney/marshall on this album.


----------



## elbuzzard

Skud, the cab is beat up pretty bad but the head is actually quite clean. some of the tolex is peeled but the faceplate is _almost_ perfect. bouncing arround in the back of a van for years. 
 you can download the whole catalog plus some videos here.
 the music isnt quite "hi-fi" hehe. enjoy!

here and here is some of the more recent music me and the boys(and gal) are makin'

 more stuff at thesoundofbreasts.com


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elbuzzard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skud, the cab is beat up pretty bad but the head is actually quite clean. some of the tolex is peeled but the faceplate is almost perfect. bouncing arround in the back of a van for years. 
 you can download the whole catalog plus some videos here.
 the music isnt quite "hi-fi" hehe. enjoy!

here and here is some of the more recent music me and the boys(and gal) are makin'

 more stuff at thesoundofbreasts.com_

 


 Listening now, this is some good stuff. Props!


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elbuzzard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_fanboy indeed. ZephyrSapphire I share your disdain for the quality of the newer gibsons. That SG special is a decent guitar but not up to par with the 61 reissue. I needed a backup and couldnt afford the 61 RI. It is currently for sale on CL. The 78 was my first real electric guitar and has been hard to beat._

 


 Indeed. The quality of most of the newer Gibson guitars disgusted me. The new 09 LP is an exceptionally bad one as it loses it's LP sound due to it being chambered.


----------



## elbuzzard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Listening now, this is some good stuff. Props!_

 

thx dude. checked out your mp3's as well. i like "atmospheric doom" alot. that is a direction that can be explored further. do a 20 min version of that and you got a new fan.


----------



## elbuzzard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Indeed. The quality of most of the newer Gibson guitars disgusted me. The new 09 LP is an exceptionally bad one as it loses it's LP sound due to it being chambered._

 

chambered? Les is rolling over in his....oh he's still alive?....rolling over in his bed.


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elbuzzard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thx dude. checked out your mp3's as well. i like "atmospheric doom" alot. that is a direction that can be explored further. do a 20 min version of that and you got a new fan._

 

Yeah that is something I had fun with. I recorded it one night - 2 tracks, both recorded with a 99 cent computer mic. 
 A friend of mine plays bass, and we've been collaborating on some stuff. Eventually we'll get some stuff online.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elbuzzard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_chambered? Les is rolling over in his....oh he's still alive?....rolling over in his bed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah. It's been chambered since 2008. LOL. Gibson is really going downhill now.


----------



## Shane_

I've got a cheap Ibanez IJX-121 and some sort of Epiphone bass. I'm not too sure what it is, I bought it off some guy.


----------



## NeonPirateKing

I want to get into playing guitar because most of my friends do. Can anybody reccomend a relatively cheap and good guitar? Also in BC ,Canada. I am not sure where to buy one other than Tom Lee and Long and Mcquade. Also can you provide a link to the electric guitar on the store's website. Preferably, I want to buy instore. Thanks for helping me with this request!


----------



## MartinJ

Bought a SG Gibson Special Faded 3...Just learning to play the guitar.

 I haven't had much time to play it yet but I will have more time during the summer =)

 It has a very simple look and killer sounds =)


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

You just started and you bought a Gibson already. *facepalm*


----------



## MartinJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You just started and you bought a Gibson already. *facepalm*_

 

Well, why not? I prefer to go for it now than to go through the steps of buying several cheaper guitars which would lead to me owning a Gibson and some cheaper guitars/guitar (that would end up lying around).


----------



## Baines93

Martin speaks a true word.

 So long as you know you will keep it up, and can afford to go right to the top first off, why not? Even if you give up, it'll hold it's value better than a cheap china guitar would, yeah?


----------



## NeonPirateKing

Any recommendations please? Read my previous post.


----------



## D-EJ915

what kind of guitar do you want?


----------



## intoflatlines

Electric, acoustic, classical..?

 What music style do you want to play?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MartinJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, why not? I prefer to go for it now than to go through the steps of buying several cheaper guitars which would lead to me owning a Gibson and some cheaper guitars/guitar (that would end up lying around). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The thing is when you just started playing guitar, you just don't know what'll suit you just yet. This is why people go through a few guitars before settling on the ones they use mainly. Owning a "Gibson" means nothing unless you get some vintage ones since all the newer ones are practically overpriced rubbish to begin with. This is why I actually enjoyed elbuzzard's Gibsons since all but one were old enough to even consider the price tag.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baines93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Martin speaks a true word.

 So long as you know you will keep it up, and can afford to go right to the top first off, why not? Even if you give up, it'll hold it's value better than a cheap china guitar would, yeah?_

 

Indeed I agree with your first sentence but the thing is, Gibson SG *SPECIAL* is not at the top at all. It's the low end of Gibson, where you're basically just paying for the name based on my experience. Again, the newer Gibsons are all rubbish compared to the older ones. And your second sentence? No. A *SPECIAL* does not hold its value better compared to a cheap China guitar.


----------



## MartinJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The thing is when you just started playing guitar, you just don't know what'll suit you just yet. This is why people go through a few guitars before settling on the ones they use mainly. Owning a "Gibson" means nothing unless you get some vintage ones since all the newer ones are practically overpriced rubbish to begin with. This is why I actually enjoyed elbuzzard's Gibsons since all but one were old enough to even consider the price tag.

 Indeed I agree with your first sentence but the thing is, Gibson SG *SPECIAL* is not at the top at all. It's the low end of Gibson, where you're basically just paying for the name based on my experience. Again, the newer Gibsons are all rubbish compared to the older ones. And your second sentence? No. A *SPECIAL* does not hold its value better compared to a cheap China guitar._

 

Yep, that is true, it is the lower level Gibson but I love it and love the sound =). I tried several guitars in the shop and I liked this one the best in my price range. 

 I don't see why a starter can not start with a Gibson Faded. After all, it is my money that I am using and I am not buying this as an investment but as an instrument for *my personal enjoyment*. 

 For me there is no need to maximize my investment in guitars as to have the best quality per dollar. 

 This is *my journey* of enjoying playing a guitar. I fail to see why people have to bash once choices if it makes that person *happy*?

 In addition, I don't think it is a bad thing even if I grow out of this guitar and buy another guitar as I buy something that* pleases me * and something I find *worth my money*.

 Sure, you maybe think another guitar is of better value, or another guitar is a better starter guitar. That is fair enough, but why the need to bash someone's journey that they personally find enjoyable and suitable for themselves?

 I know that if I would buy a very cheap guitar that I would find myself buying a new guitar much quicker than if I bought this Gibsdon Faded guitar.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MartinJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, that is true, it is the lower level Gibson but I love it and love the sound =). I tried several guitars in the shop and I liked this one the best in my price range. 

 I don't see why a starter can not start with a Gibson Faded. After all, it is my money that I am using and I am not buying this as an investment but as an instrument for *my personal enjoyment*. 

 For me there is no need to maximize my investment in guitars as to have the best quality per dollar. 

 This is *my journey* of enjoying playing a guitar. I fail to see why people have to bash once choices if it makes that person *happy*?

 In addition, I don't think it is a bad thing even if I grow out of this guitar and buy another guitar as I buy something that* pleases me * and something I find *worth my money*.

 Sure, you maybe think another guitar is of better value, or another guitar is a better starter guitar. That is fair enough, but why the need to bash someone's journey that they personally find enjoyable and suitable for themselves?

 I know that if I would buy a very cheap guitar that I would find myself buying a new guitar much quicker than if I bought this Gibsdon Faded guitar._

 


 Damn straight! That SG Special is the business! I own two Gibsons and I love one of them (the non-chambered LP standard is nice, but not my cup of tea...)


----------



## intoflatlines

Who cares about brands and models, just play whatever feels and sounds best to you!


----------



## NeonPirateKing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Electric, acoustic, classical..?

 What music style do you want to play?_

 

An electric one, and im looking to play some slightly rock based pieces that i composed.


----------



## intoflatlines

What artist or band do you want to model your tone after particularly?

 What's your price range?


----------



## NeonPirateKing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What artist or band do you want to model your tone after particularly?

 What's your price range?_

 

Well hard to say but maybe radiohead and explosions in the sky. But it would be best to have a all around guitar. My price range is not confirmed but under 250 CAD would be nice for a beginner, preferably less.


----------



## intoflatlines

I'm not sure about Explosions In The Sky, but Jonny Greenwood of Radiohead uses Fender Telecasters normally (although he does have Lace Sensors in them). 

 If I were you, I'd look into getting a used MIM Fender Telecaster or Stratocaster. A Telecaster can get a nice sweet "twangy" tone that only it can get, but a Stratocaster is probably the most versatile guitar and it can get you very close to a Tele sound.


----------



## NeonPirateKing

Thanks! I'm going to ask a friend.


----------



## intoflatlines

No problem, be sure to post pics of what you got on here!


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

So your personal enjoyment begins by starting to play guitar on a branded guitar which you don't know you're gonna like or not after you get better. Why the need to bash? Because you just began playing the guitar, hence you don't know what's good or not for you yet. You believe that it's a Gibson. Therefore it's decent. And here I am in a position, more experienced than you, saying that you made a wrong step to start off your experience.. Therefore I bash not just you, your guitar as well. LOL. There's nothing wrong with what you think makes you happy, but there's nothing wrong with me telling that it's wrong to get something "good" just because of the brand to start something. Buy another guitar if you bought a cheaper guitar? Even better! More guitars! Heck, you could even spend the money to change the pickups, electronics, tuners, bridge and etc to make your guitar outperform more popular-branded guitars!

 It's similar to this forum. You buy, let's say a K701 for instance when you just began your audiophile journey. You don't have a clue on what other headphones sound until you go to a meet. At that point in time, you'd learn about the varieties and there's a possibility of regretting your "investment" in the K701. Indeed you could sell off your K701 and buy the headphone of your liking next or you could upgrade yourself and get the K1000. How long will it take to reach that new goal? Since you've basically wasted your time on something midrange? If you're loaded then by all means, it'll be easier, if that's what you're implying, you have the money to change your mind as and when. Hell you could even not like the hobby at all and just discard it.

 Now back to topic. Ah yes. Gibson SG Special. The low-end of the Gibson family. A budget Gibson which is as good as let's see.. 3-pickup, SG shape, ah yes, an Epiphone G400 Custom. Price difference: AUD$1~1.4k in terms of street. Quality. On par. Sorry, you've just wasted AUD$1k at least, sad to say, just on the brand name.

 Why the urge to bash? Experience. That is all. Buying Bose, being pleased with it, being bashed because of it, listening to better products, regret buying Bose. Similar cycle, which could've been skipped if you didn't make the "I want a well-known brand product" choice. How you enjoy the sound is indeed individual taste, but the quality of the product producing the sound is comparable to something else with a lower price range. So to Bose owners, "HAHA, you just wasted your money on something that costs $300 but has similar quality to something in the $100", saying that is similar to me telling you as a Gibson SG SPECIAL owner, "HAHA, you just wasted your money on something which costs more than double than something with similar or better quality." Emphasis on the SPECIAL in the Gibson SG SPECIAL. Cheers.

 You should learn to know what is good and what is bad first, price isn't relative to quality, and being branded doesn't mean its quality is tip top. Now, come back again after a couple of years, tell us again if your SG Special is still stock, or broken, or not even with you at all, or just kept as a memento of being your very first guitar. Then we'd share the laughs. But for now, I'll laugh at the guy who bought a Gibson because it's a Gibson.

 tjkurita,
 If you think the SG Special means business, I don't know what to think of your two other Gibsons. *facepalm*

 intoflatlines,
 Indeed. Screw the brand and the models. But of course, learn to know how to differentiate quality first, that's what I have to add to what you said.

 NeonPirateKing,
 Like what intoflatlines said, Telecaster or Stratocaster would do you good. But I'd say a Tele is more versatile than a Strat.


----------



## blackcoffee

Lots of nice talk in this thread. Myself, I started playing many years ago, back when I was a teenager. Quit playing and sold all equipment. Eight years ago (at age 28) I picked up the hobby again. Now I've got seven guitars, all good, but plays almost nothing due to the work load at the office. 

 For this reason I just put the following Gibson "G0" up for sale: 






 But as I saw the guitar in the hands of the potential buyer, I got sellers remorse: it's beautiful and sounds wonderful - should I really sell it? Don't need the cash, but also don't play enough....


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

blackcoffee. Keep it, let it age, and enjoy it once you have the free time.


----------



## TheRobbStory

What year is that? Absolutely beautiful.

 When I was 22, I hit some rough times and sold my first Les Paul. a '76 gold top. One of my biggest regrets.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_tjkurita,
 If you think the SG Special means business, I don't know what to think of your two other Gibsons. *facepalm*_

 

Isn't dismissing something because it is called a "Special" the same as loving something because it is called a "Gibson?"


----------



## NeonPirateKing

Heh, well my cousin, is giving me the first guitar he bought. It's a "Quest" brand guitar. Don't know much about it and I can't find any info on the brand. Well, atleast i won't have to spend any money, until i'm good enough to upgrade the guitar. If you have any info on the "Quest" brand, that would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## MartinJ

blackcoffee sell it to me =) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*I love my guitar * Love the feel, love the sound=) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good 1k aud =) I tried different brands and loved this one =)

 Anyways, to important talk =) what music do you guys play mostly?


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NeonPirateKing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh, well my cousin, is giving me the first guitar he bought. It's a "Quest" brand guitar. Don't know much about it and I can't find any info on the brand. Well, atleast i won't have to spend any money, until i'm good enough to upgrade the guitar. If you have any info on the "Quest" brand, that would be helpful. Thanks!_

 

Can't beat free, right?

 Make sure to put new strings on it, and get a basic set up as soon as you get the guitar. A guitar with very old strings and poor action/intonation is no fun to play or learn on.


----------



## NeonPirateKing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't beat free, right?

 Make sure to put new strings on it, and get a basic set up as soon as you get the guitar. A guitar with very old strings and poor action/intonation is no fun to play or learn on._

 

Heh, yeah. He said he would fix it up a bit so that shouldn't be a big problem. Do you have any background info on that brand "quest"? He said the one he is giving me is a quest ibanez copy though I have no other details than that. Thanks again!


----------



## intoflatlines

Never heard of Quest. I'll bet it's a pretty cheap guitar probably made in Asia somewhere. No matter, it will give you an instrument to begin your learning process on, and if you decide you like it you can upgrade no problem.


----------



## NeonPirateKing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Never heard of Quest. I'll bet it's a pretty cheap guitar probably made in Asia somewhere. No matter, it will give you an instrument to begin your learning process on, and if you decide you like it you can upgrade no problem._

 

Thank you very much for your help, intoflatlines. It's been some very good advice. Thanks again.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Isn't dismissing something because it is called a "Special" the same as loving something because it is called a "Gibson?"_

 

Of course not. But when someone thinks something bad is good, you wouldn't take them seriously in the other things in that same field, in this case, Gibson SG Special means business. You have two other Gibson guitars. If you think the SG Special is already good, then my view on your two other Gibson guitars would be as bad as how I think the SG Special is based on that basis. Hence, "I don't know what to think of your two other Gibsons". Besides, you called your two other guitars by their brand, so I'm basically repeating what you called your guitars, which could mean in context, how you label your guitars, and not me judging by the brand, and of which coincidentally seems to be the same brand as the guitar which I judge as bad.


----------



## MartinJ

tjkurita what music do you play? Anyone here that likes RHCP, X-Japan, Frusciante, Bob Marley or Satriani?


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MartinJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_tjkurita what music do you play? Anyone here that likes RHCP, X-Japan, Frusciante, Bob Marley or Satriani?_

 

I try to play jazz. And I like folk music and acoustic music. Trying to mix lead melodies with chord progressions, even simple chord progressions, can sound really nice if you just play the roots at the right time and overlay melodies on top. I bet if you learn from Bob Marley you will become one hell of a rhythm guitar player. That requires great timing and touch. It's a lot harder than it sounds to play that solidly and consistently. 

 I am not in a band so I am forced to play alone a lot. I have loopers and things that I like to mix in. 

 Also, I don't care what anyone says. I really like your guitar.

 Here are some pics of a few of my guitars if you want to check them out:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f11/po...ml#post4169873

 I've got a couple of Steve Andersen archtop guitars that I don't play very often but they are the best guitars I own.


----------



## D-EJ915

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MartinJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_tjkurita what music do you play? Anyone here that likes RHCP, X-Japan, Frusciante, Bob Marley or Satriani?_

 

Sex Japan's one of the greatest bands ever <3 hide


----------



## MartinJ

Music is truly wonderful and has a wide spectrum to suite so many different tastes in music =)

 Just got a Bob Marley (top hits) guitar book with very good tablature with clear notes as well for rhythm =)

 Might get a Bob Marley book for the piano =)

 Any good bands to play? I love this guys music 


+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._


----------



## mierenneuker

crappy (and old) picture of 2 of my 4 (bass)guitars


----------



## intoflatlines

I gave one of my guitars a tune up/upgrade lately. 

 Started off as a 2000/2001 MIM Fender Stratocaster with SD Hot Rails in the bridge, and Schaller locking tuners. 

 I took off all the stickers and added two switches for split/series/parallel humbucker, along with rewiring the electronics. Yesterday I removed all the electronics and the bridge/block. Put in a new pickguard with new pots/switch and new pickups (GFS overwound in neck and mid, and SD SSL-4 in the bridge), and I shielded and grounded the whole pickup/control cavity. I put in a Callaham tremolo assembly and I love it. Here's some before/after pics:

 Here's what it looked like a few weeks ago:





 Last week:





 Today:










 My guitar is actually purple, not blue like it looks in those pictures. I left my tripod at work so I had to resort to using a flash. Even with WB set I can't get rid of the blueish tint.

 I need to get new knobs, those white ones stand out way too much.


----------



## EnOYiN

Now that looks an awful lot like like my Strat. Very nice. How is the Epiphone amp treating you btw? Did you try the other versions as well? ( the senior and the hot rod)


----------



## D-EJ915

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://94.100.116.168/168800001-168850000/168802701-168802800/168802722_6_lq1h.jpeg
 crappy (and old) picture of 2 of my 4 (bass)guitars_

 

nice mmv, didn't know they sold those outside finland


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EnOYiN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now that looks an awful lot like like my Strat. Very nice. How is the Epiphone amp treating you btw? Did you try the other versions as well? ( the senior and the hot rod)_

 

Thanks. The Valve Junior is great. I do all my overdrive and stuff with pedals so the lack of gain control on it isn't really a big deal to me. I had to get an EQ pedal to compensate for it's somewhat bass heavy sound though. Overall I really love it, it's got a great clean sound that breaks up when the volume is boosted, and it looks really cool. 

 I haven't tried the Senior or Hot Rod. I didn't even know they existed when I bought my VJ (a couple months ago), but even if they did I probably wouldn't have gotten them since I was on a budget. If I had more money, however, the Senior version looks pretty much perfect for me.


----------



## mierenneuker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *D-EJ915* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice mmv, didn't know they sold those outside finland_

 

They don't, I bought it form a Finnish webshop


----------



## zaphod373

I find that an expensive electric guitar sounds the same as a cheap electric guitar if it's plugged into the same equipment. Huge difference comparing acoustic guitars, acoustically. Ready,set go


----------



## intoflatlines

I'll bite..

 Maybe for you, but my Squier Affinty Strat sounds nothing like my Fender Strat when it's plugged into the same amp and pedalboard.


----------



## zaphod373

a friend once said "listen to that you can't reproduce the sound of a good strat. We were listening to a cd at the time


----------



## intoflatlines

So, are you saying that a cheap "Strat" sounds the real thing, or not?


----------



## zaphod373

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, are you saying that a cheap "Strat" sounds the real thing, or not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 I would agree that two guitars would sound different when using only amplification. There are a lot of variables, but if the guitars are set up well, and output through the same equipment, by this I mean effects, surely most of what is heard is the signal from the pickups, amplified and modified greatly. I would also think that a squire if set up well would sound very similar to it's big brother acoustically. I'm not saying exactly the same as really no 2 guitars sound exactly the same. My point is that with a multitude of effects used I can hear little difference. I have set up /modified some really cheap guitars to sound terrific. Anyway just want people to know that brand isn't everything.


----------



## plonkersaurus

IMO nothing better than a nice acoustic. Never really got on with electrics that much but I have a nice Taylor 414ce, No headphones needed either!


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks. The Valve Junior is great. I do all my overdrive and stuff with pedals so the lack of gain control on it isn't really a big deal to me. I had to get an EQ pedal to compensate for it's somewhat bass heavy sound though. Overall I really love it, it's got a great clean sound that breaks up when the volume is boosted, and it looks really cool._

 

Seems it's worth trying some time. I'm still looking for a small amp and will probably buy one after I've bought a (slightly) bigger one. I'm thinking about the H&K Statesman right now. Those bigger amps are a pain when using them at home though.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't tried the Senior or Hot Rod. I didn't even know they existed when I bought my VJ (a couple months ago), but even if they did I probably wouldn't have gotten them since I was on a budget. If I had more money, however, the Senior version looks pretty much perfect for me._

 

The senoir comes close to the Vox night train - the price anyway - and I know for sure that that little amp sounds brilliant.


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zaphod373* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would agree that two guitars would sound different when using only amplification. There are a lot of variables, but if the guitars are set up well, and output through the same equipment, by this I mean effects, surely most of what is heard is the signal from the pickups, amplified and modified greatly. I would also think that a squire if set up well would sound very similar to it's big brother acoustically. I'm not saying exactly the same as really no 2 guitars sound exactly the same. My point is that with a multitude of effects used I can hear little difference. I have set up /modified some really cheap guitars to sound terrific. Anyway just want people to know that brand isn't everything.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree, then. I am getting my Squier set up professionally right now and I am hopeful that it will sound close to my Fender when it's done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EnOYiN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seems it's worth trying some time. I'm still looking for a small amp and will probably buy one after I've bought a (slightly) bigger one. I'm thinking about the H&K Statesman right now. Those bigger amps are a pain when using them at home though.



 The senoir comes close to the Vox night train - the price anyway - and I know for sure that that little amp sounds brilliant._

 

One day I want to upgrade my tube amp, but for now it's perfect for apartment level playing. I like the simplicity of it at times, especially since I am running through a 6/7 effect pedalboard. My dream amp is a Mesa Express 5:25 or whatever it's called. I tried one the other day at Guitar Center and it sounded amazing even at really low levels.


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My dream amp is a Mesa Express 5:25 or whatever it's called. I tried one the other day at Guitar Center and it sounded amazing even at really low levels._

 

Well yeah, there is always that... I've got a lot of saving up to do if I would want to buy it. Great sounding amp for sure.


----------



## intoflatlines

Yeah, $1200 isn't cheap.. It would be worth more than both of my Strats and my VJ combined. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking I'll get something like that way way down the line when/if I get a really good job with some extra income.


----------



## guitarman19853

70% of the way your instrument sounds comes from your amp/effects. So I've always been behind the school of putting more money into amps/effects. Because you can put together a good guitar for under $700 or even find great used deals. Most Korean made guitars are made well but lacking in electronics. slap in some Duncans or whatever you like and call it a day. That being said, my amplifiers usually are in the $600-$700 range only because i prefer 1x12's. But I can totally see spending $1200 or double that on a good amp before spending that kind of cash on a guitar.


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_70% of the way your instrument sounds comes from your amp/effects. So I've always been behind the school of putting more money into amps/effects. Because you can put together a good guitar for under $700 or even find great used deals. Most Korean made guitars are made well but lacking in electronics. slap in some Duncans or whatever you like and call it a day. That being said, my amplifiers usually are in the $600-$700 range only because i prefer 1x12's. But I can totally see spending $1200 or double that on a good amp before spending that kind of cash on a guitar._

 

The main problem is that over here those Mesas are about €1500. (new) So, that's quite a lot of money for such a small amp.

 Speaking of Duncans, has anyone tried the humbucking single coils? How are those? Is it a really noticeable difference between a regular single coil and a double/ humbucking one?


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EnOYiN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The main problem is that over here those Mesas are about €1500. (new) So, that's quite a lot of money for such a small amp.

 Speaking of Duncans, has anyone tried the humbucking single coils? How are those? Is it a really noticeable difference between a regular single coil and a double/ humbucking one?_

 

I can't say for Duncan single coils yet, I'll eventually put a stacked set in my tele. I can say that I don't know how they did it but the Fender SCN pickups are the best noiseless pickups I've ever heard. They emit less hum & buzz than even my humbucker guitars.


----------



## Kayito-san

I have an Ibanez RG370DX, and yesterday, I picked up a Hughes & Kettner 120V/460mA Amp. The Ibanez has the stock DiMarzios, which I'll change later, under Zakk Wylde ultra-heavy strings, running through a Boss Metal Core and a Boss Metal Zone and then into the H&K.


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EnOYiN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Speaking of Duncans, has anyone tried the humbucking single coils? How are those? Is it a really noticeable difference between a regular single coil and a double/ humbucking one?_

 

Are you talking about single coil sized humbuckers (Hot Rails, etc.), the stacked ones (Hot Stack, etc.)?


----------



## zaphod373

anyone tried software guitar modellers, I use guitar rig 3 , with headphones, and it blows me away every time. One click to go from clapton to hendrix . Play at dangerous levels and disturb no-one . technology is great nowadays


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you talking about single coil sized humbuckers (Hot Rails, etc.), the stacked ones (Hot Stack, etc.)?_

 

I'm thinking about the ones that are still supposed to sound like single coils, but aren't. So I think that would be the stacked ones. I guess I'll just have to get to the shop and try a few to see what I like.


----------



## intoflatlines

Yeah I want to try a few but the problem is it's hard to find guitars for demo that have the pickups I want stock.


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zaphod373* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone tried software guitar modellers, I use guitar rig 3 , with headphones, and it blows me away every time. One click to go from clapton to hendrix . Play at dangerous levels and disturb no-one . technology is great nowadays
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've got a Vox tonelab. It does it all and then some. I hardly use headphones when playing guitar though. I hardly ever need to. Never really tried a complete software solution. I might look into it some day. I can clearly see the advantages of it. It's a great way to create every sound imaginable without having to spend big bucks.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I want to try a few but the problem is it's hard to find guitars for demo that have the pickups I want stock._

 

Now that's where I'm quite lucky. There is a shop fairly close to my house - about 70 km - which has pretty much everything I would ever want to audition for as far as guitars and amps go. Every single Gibson, Fender, Martin, Guild and what not including a lot of second hand, modified guitars and amps. I always feel like a kid in a candy store when I'm there. So many things to see and hear. They could put in there for a week and I still wouldn't been done trying things out.


----------



## Scottyyy

Bit of a bump, but I've just bought a Mesa Boogie Mark III so I'm excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's coming from America though so it's going to take a while to get here. Can't wait.


----------



## intoflatlines

Nice, that should make you happy!


----------



## PYROphonez

I just realized I never posted in this thread, and I've been reading it for a long time, so here's my gear at the moment.

 MIM Fender Strat with loaded American S1 pickguard put in. Has S1 switching and can split the humbucker to single coil.





 Gibson SG Special and my Fender "The Twin" Red Knob. That black knob on the amp has been replaced with a red one.





 I've also got an Ibanez Acoustic-Electric AEF30ETBK. Sounds sweeter every day.

 I saw some people saying harsh things about SG Specials earlier. I absolutely love the tone I get out of mine.
 My next guitar will hopefully be one that I put together myself: a Fiesta Red Strat with maple neck and lace sensor (gold) pickups. I don't know if I want hardtail or floating yet, but I'm leaning towards hardtail. I've wanted this guitar really badly for a while now.
 I'll probably be getting an Epiphone Valve Jr. for dorm use right now because I crave that tube tone. I'll have nowhere to put the twin and my only small amp is a solid state 30 watt.


----------



## intoflatlines

Nice, what year is the MIM?

 Since buying my Valve Junior "half stack", I've grown to love it. Great tube sound, small, and simple.


----------



## PYROphonez

If I'm not mistaken it's a 2001, though I haven't owned it that whole time. It was purchased used (though in absolutely perfect condition) and the pickups were then switched.


----------



## PYROphonez

So my plans of buying an Epiphone Valve Junior vanished. I was convinced to get something bigger to function in practices and at small gigs, and just purchased a Fender Blues Junior in the Brown/Oxblood color today (not the "NOS" version with the Jensen speaker). The price was very fair ($424.99 new + free shipping) and I've heard nothing but good reviews from friends. I tried one out and had no complaints. Some claim it's limited in functionality, but it has exactly what I want out of an amp. Now I'm really excited.


----------



## intoflatlines

Blues Junior.. nice!


----------



## guitarman19853

I love those amps, especially when you crank the clean channel all the way up. I would've gotten one but they don't have an FX loop, which I need for my GT-10 rig


----------



## kingkevo25

bored, so here are pics of my two best guitars. (old pics, I will take full shots soon)

 First is my 2009 Fender Japan 62 reissue with Texas Specials.
 Love this guitar. the '62-65 strat is my favorite of all time. These Japanese Fenders are _incredible_.




 Here is my Epiphone Masterbilt Dread DR-500RNS.



 No full body shot, here is a stock photo.


----------



## Rhinosaur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kingkevo25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First is my 2009 Fender Japan 62 reissue with Texas Specials.
 Love this guitar. the '62-65 strat is my favorite of all time. These Japanese Fenders are incredible.


_

 

That is a gorgeous strat, I love the sunburst finishes. Was that made in Japan? I thought Fender stopped doing the Made in Japan Strats a few years ago. When I find a camera I'll post some pics of my MIM Strat and my acoustic.


----------



## kingkevo25

Still making 'em!

 What you might be confused about is that Fender Japan stopped labeling them 'Made in Japan' and started saying 'Crafted in Japan' when they changed factories years ago. There was always a huge debate about which ones were better, but there have been no real conclusions. For some reason, they have started using the 'Made in Japan' label again this year. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rhinosaur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is a gorgeous strat, I love the sunburst finishes. Was that made in Japan? I thought Fender stopped doing the Made in Japan Strats a few years ago. When I find a camera I'll post some pics of my MIM Strat and my acoustic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## feh1325

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kingkevo25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Still making 'em!_

 

where can you get them?


----------



## kingkevo25

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feh1325* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where can you get them?_

 

Got mine from here:
ƒGƒŒƒLƒMƒ^[/Fender JapanyƒCƒVƒoƒVŠyŠí WEB SHOPz ŠyŠí’Ê”Ìê–å“X
 They ship/sell internationally, just contact them over email.


----------



## feh1325

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kingkevo25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got mine from here:
ƒGƒŒƒLƒMƒ^[/Fender JapanyƒCƒVƒoƒVŠyŠí WEB SHOPz ŠyŠí’Ê”Ìê–å“X
 They ship/sell internationally, just contact them over email._

 

awesome
 thanks, mate!


----------



## Danny23

Just got an old school Marlin Sidewinder Bass guitar off ebay for £21.99, score


----------



## intoflatlines

Anyone used a Weber MiniMass? I'm thinking about getting one for my Valve Junior. 5W doesn't seem like much but it's still way too loud to play in an apartment and expect tube clipping.


----------



## NeonPirateKing

anybody have any opinions on the fender mustang?>? my cousin might sell it to me.


----------



## skudmunky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone used a Weber MiniMass? I'm thinking about getting one for my Valve Junior. 5W doesn't seem like much but it's still way too loud to play in an apartment and expect tube clipping._

 

If you do get one, tell me how it is. I know _exactly_ how loud the valve junior is in my bedroom - definitely could use an attenuator.


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you do get one, tell me how it is. I know exactly how loud the valve junior is in my bedroom - definitely could use an attenuator._

 

I actually placed an order for the 25W MiniMass w/ headphone jack last week. I will definitely post on here when I receive it and get a chance to mess around with it!


----------



## intoflatlines

Well, I got my MiniMass the other day. It does a great job of attenuating the power and I can turn my amp way up to get some nice overdriven tones. On the negative side, my amp doesn't have an EQ and even though the MiniMass has a treble boost, it's not adequate. When highly attenuated my amp sounds too dark. Oh well, time to invest in a true bypass EQ pedal, my Boss GE-7 was pretty bad.


----------



## jawang

Do you guys have any recommendations for a warm, resonant sounding acoustic guitar under $1500? Something good for rhythm work and beatles/folk-influenced songs?

 I'm going to start saving up for a guitar after I finish buying my audio rig, so I'm curious to hear the opinion of some head-fi members


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jawang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you guys have any recommendations for a *warm, resonant sounding acoustic guitar* under $1500? Something good for rhythm work and beatles/folk-influenced songs?

 I'm going to start saving up for a guitar after I finish buying my audio rig, so I'm curious to hear the opinion of some head-fi members 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Only you can decide whether sounds what you want it to be (in bolded text). Even guitar strings can change the sound of a guitar. What we can do however would be recommending you companies which make quality acoustic guitars.

 Taylor
 Maton
 Cole Clark
 Martin
 Rainsong


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Only you can decide whether sounds what you want it to be <snip>_

 

x2

 Just go to a shop and try 30 or more guitars. It's really the only way to get what you want.


----------



## nor_spoon

My Martin 175th Anniversary America's Guitar, no. 25/175. It has Madagascar sides and bottom, Adirondack top and Koa binding. I love how it feels and sounds. It even smells sweet. I am now an official sound-hole sniffer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Photobucket Martin Album


----------



## musicmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Only you can decide whether sounds what you want it to be (in bolded text). Even guitar strings can change the sound of a guitar. What we can do however would be recommending you companies which make quality acoustic guitars.

 Taylor
 Maton
 Cole Clark
 Martin
 Rainsong_

 

x2. The guage of strings you use and the action will all affect the sound. New strings also sound brighter and will mellow as they get used. Stores normally dont have good strings on the guitars so they dont always sound their best when you try them out.

 Other good acoustic guitar brands to consider are Guild, L'arrivee, Seagull and Takamine.

 I have played quite a lot on a friends entry level Taylor and have been very impressed with the comfortable neck and the sound projection and sustain. A very nice guitar for the price.


----------



## intoflatlines

Sweet guitar, nor_spoon!

 My father's Martin (I don't know what model it is) is very warm and projects very well. Every time I play it I am blown away.


----------



## MartinJ

Just sold my Gibson SG Faded =). Been thinking of getting the Fender Japan / ST58-TX 3TS

Fender Japan / ST58-TX 3TS ƒtƒFƒ“ƒ_[ƒWƒƒƒpƒ“ ƒXƒgƒ‰ƒg s”—ÊŒÀ’è“Á“T•t‚«I +80216t: ƒGƒŒƒLƒMƒ^[yƒCƒVƒoƒVŠyŠí WEB SHOPz ŠyŠí’Ê”Ìê–å“X


----------



## MartinJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Indeed I agree with your first sentence but the thing is, Gibson SG *SPECIAL* is not at the top at all. It's the low end of Gibson, where you're basically just paying for the name based on my experience. Again, the newer Gibsons are all rubbish compared to the older ones. And your second sentence? No. A *SPECIAL* does not hold its value better compared to a cheap China guitar._

 

I sold my Gibson 2nd hand for more than I paid for it. Got a profit of 150 AUD =).


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nor_spoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Martin 175th Anniversary America's Guitar, no. 25/175. It has Madagascar sides.._

 

Amazing guitar!!!! The shear looks of the thing is giving me goose bumps I bet it plays great as well.


----------



## nor_spoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FrederikS|TPU* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Amazing guitar!!!! The shear looks of the thing is giving me goose bumps I bet it plays great as well._

 

Oh yeah, it does! Way better than the guy sitting behind it


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MartinJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I sold my Gibson 2nd hand for more than I paid for it. Got a profit of 150 AUD =)._

 

And this is where I say, GG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 I myself have also been considering a Strat but not one from Fender.

Retrorocket Elite

 Fernandes Retrorocket Elite.
 A not so well-known company compared to the big shots.
 But that Strat seems interesting as it's set-thru as well as having their Fernandes Sustainer System.


----------



## Rhinosaur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And this is where I say, GG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 I myself have also been considering a Strat but not one from Fender.

Retrorocket Elite

 Fernandes Retrorocket Elite.
 A not so well-known company compared to the big shots.
 But that Strat seems interesting as it's set-thru as well as having their Fernandes Sustainer System._

 

Nice. Another option if you want a non-Fender strat is to go for a G&L. It was the company Leo Fender started in the late 70's with George Fullerton (who sadly died last month). I haven't tried them personally, but they might be worth checking out.


----------



## MartinJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And this is where I say, GG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 I myself have also been considering a Strat but not one from Fender.

Retrorocket Elite

 Fernandes Retrorocket Elite.
 A not so well-known company compared to the big shots.
 But that Strat seems interesting as it's set-thru as well as having their Fernandes Sustainer System._

 

Thanks =)

 Have you played the Fernandes Retrorocket Elite? Not sure if Tom Lee in HK stock them.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MartinJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks =)

 Have you played the Fernandes Retrorocket Elite? Not sure if Tom Lee in HK stock them._

 

Sadly, I have not. But I'd love to try it and I doubt I won't buy the guitar if I did try it.


----------



## MartinJ

I am thinking of maybe getting this guitar:






 Here are the specifications of the SL54-LS. I would get the strat with the black finish.

 Body: Alder
 Neck/Finger Board: Maple V Shape
 Frets: Vintage Style
 Number of Fret: 22
 Nut: Bone
 Pickups: Fender U.S.A. Gold Lace Sensor x 3
 Controls: 1 Vol, 1 TBX, 1 Mid Boost and 5 way switch
 Bridge: S5D Vintage (Diecast Block)
 Finish: Polyester


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MartinJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am thinking of maybe getting this guitar:






 Here are the specifications of the SL54-LS. I would get the strat with the black finish.

 Body: Alder
 Neck/Finger Board: Maple V Shape
 Frets: Vintage Style
 Number of Fret: 22
 Nut: Bone
 Pickups: Fender U.S.A. Gold Lace Sensor x 3
 Controls: 1 Vol, 1 TBX, 1 Mid Boost and 5 way switch
 Bridge: S5D Vintage (Diecast Block)
 Finish: Polyester_

 

Eric Clapton model. I suggest you try it out first since the V neck might or might not be to your liking.


----------



## DJShadow

The lace sensors will be different from regular pickups so it's worth checking it out before buying.

 Anyone used/owned a Fulltone Fulldrive 2 Mosfet? I have one on the way to add some life to my amp's clean channel - can't afford a Peavey Classic 30, let alone a Fender Deluxe Reverb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking of getting some more pedals to liven things up, probably a chorus and delay pedal along the line of an Electro Harmonix Memory Man or something. What sort of pedals are you guys using and for what applications?

 Oh, and I'd like to say that re-stringing a classical guitar is a PITA!


----------



## skudmunky

moved back to college, got most of my stuff set back up


----------



## intoflatlines

Nice set-up! Are you in a dorm or apartment? When I lived in the dorms I wouldn't have been able to use all that without getting kicked out.


----------



## spahn_ranch

During 5 years I spent a lot of time with an entry level Japan built classical concert guitar, 4-8 hours almost daily. Unfortunately my fingernails, or specifically one of them, doesn't meet standard requirements for complete mastery of some of the advanced techniques. I've since sold that guitar and picked up a few cheapos along the way which I don't use anymore. 

 I was always keeping an eye open for a small nylon stringed guitar, travel friendly sized, but with a full sized fret board. Now when I only play sporadically, I layed eyes on the Martin Backpacker online. According to reviews the "classical" version is the one that's any good at all, rather than the steel stringed. I knew which one I wanted anyway and bought it off ebay recently. Just letting anyone looking for something small and _nice_, that this one is very small, and very nice too, certainly for its size but not a toy any which way you look at it. Fit it with a quality set of light tension strings and it will sing. What you could replace is the stock saddle bone which is micarta, with a cow bone.

 I won't resort to tying the strings traditional style on this guitar; it really needs the acute angle or projection will drop dead. For the sake of angle, I don't find the action particularly high, and I've been used with low, but can say that there's not much to play with if you want to lower the action yet retaining sustain and projection. Very narrow sweet spot. The stock ball-end strings of course give the acute angle, but better yet your favourite matching strings simply knotted at the end and looped through a flat and tiny single hole drilled piece of bone behind the saddle.

 The usual caveat against it is the shape which allegedly makes it darn impossible to actually play. To which I say shaddap and get a clamp style guitar support, then replace the rod with a longer one. Too easy really, and that kind of support folds to store anywhere, easily in the Backpacker's case, and IME it's one of the most comfortable to boot.
 The top is spruce so it will have a certain rawness to the tone in the beginning; the burn-in or rather break-in is very real, yet it's got sweet sounding treble even right out of NIB with stock strings, and considering its diminutive size, satisfyingly present bass. It won't work a concert hall but small parties and campfires [tick]; hotel room [tick]; hand-luggage compartment [tick].

 If you tried the steel stringed version and didn't like it (I haven't had the chance though), for the travel factor if nothing else, give the classical a strum even if you otherwise don't usually consider "nylon".


----------



## PYROphonez

Figured I should post here instead of starting a new thread. Do any of you have experience with playing Strats with repaired necks? I've found an 80's American Strat for $400 that has been repainted and the neck repaired. Makes me worry as to what might be beneath it all, but I would definitely play it before buying. It also seems to have a locking nut from the pictures. I know the "Contemporary" MIJ Strats had them, but I haven't seen them on Americans before.

 Any tips would be greatly appreciated. I'm currently casually searching for a decent guitar to put some lace sensors in (blue-gold-gold, maybe hot golds instead), along with refinishing the body to a fiesta red. Not really sure how I feel about a repaired neck though...


----------



## ruknd

I've got a Gibson SG Diablo and a custom feder relic by Rittenhouse Guitars all played through a fender Hot Rod Deluxe.

 On the acoustic from I've got a Guild and a Yamaha.


----------



## feh1325

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PYROphonez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not really sure how I feel about a repaired neck though..._

 

find a local guitar store and see if you can get a new or slightly strat neck for cheap. next best bet would be online


----------



## intoflatlines

What, specifically, was repaired about the neck?


----------



## PYROphonez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What, specifically, was repaired about the neck?_

 

Looks like there was a nice big crack in it towards the headstock. Now there's a lighter colored piece of wood there. The nut was also replaced, though it isn't locking thankfully.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feh1325* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_find a local guitar store and see if you can get a new or slightly strat neck for cheap. next best bet would be online_

 

I'll have to do that some time soon. Maybe I can find an old MIM Strat for cheap to get a good quality neck and body and throw in the pickups I want and eventually get around to refinishing it.


----------



## D-EJ915

You can probably get a replacment neck on ebay for not too much, I know people are parting out jacksons all the time on there.


----------



## intoflatlines

Pics?

 If it is a crack in just the headstock I wouldn't be too worried but if it is elsewhere that is not good. 

 The replacement nut isn't really a big deal. If it was replaced, it is probably better than the one that came stock on the guitar, provided the new one was installed and adjusted correctly.


----------



## PYROphonez

Here's the one picture I was sent of the neck damage. The rest were of the guitar in general. Otherwise, it looks fairly nice, though he has no clue as to what is original in it or not. He says he thinks the pick guard was replaced and doesn't know about the pickups, just that they "sound nice."


----------



## irjoe

Anyone here a fan of single coils? And if so, any special single coil strat pickups for recommendation? I want something else than the customs, and sure dont want the texas specials.

 I've been looking @ Fralin blues special pickups, anyone try fralins?


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PYROphonez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's the one picture I was sent of the neck damage. The rest were of the guitar in general. Otherwise, it looks fairly nice, though he has no clue as to what is original in it or not. He says he thinks the pick guard was replaced and doesn't know about the pickups, just that they "sound nice."_

 

If it was repaired professionally I bet it's pretty solid.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *irjoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone here a fan of single coils? And if so, any special single coil strat pickups for recommendation? I want something else than the customs, and sure dont want the texas specials.

 I've been looking @ Fralin blues special pickups, anyone try fralins?_

 

I've only heard great things about Fralins but I have never played them. I love the sound of single coils very much.


----------



## darcyb62

My current collection includes:

*Guitars:*
 Fender American Deluxe V-Neck Strat
 Peavey Wolfgang USA Special
 Yamaha PAC812W
 Washburn WI66PROG
 Dean Sarasota
 Ibanez DT250 X-series (still have my 1st guitar)
 Peavey JF-1
 Takamine EG523SC
 Kramer Ferrington
 Brain Moore Custom Shop Bass (can't recall the specific model)
 Yamaha RBX 170

*Amps:* 
 Peavey Transtube Studio
 Peavey Classic30
 Traynor XM200

 And a ton of different pedals


----------



## skudmunky

This thread needs more pictures: here's my current rig.


----------



## intoflatlines

Here's my stuff. Sorry for the cell phone pic. Uke and acoustic guitar are in their cases. Pedalboard has Korg Pitchblack, Boss CS-3, BYOC Overdrive2, BYOC Large Beaver, Boss CH-1, EHX Holy Grail. Amp is Valve Junior (stock), red box on top is Weber MiniMass. The Cube is my girlfriend's.


----------



## skudmunky

How does the minimass work with the valve junior? I'm eyeing one, get some tube overdrive at levels that the neighbors dont complain about.


----------



## intoflatlines

It works really well. I can get away with playing my guitar with the volume on the head at 10-11 o'clock (which is my preferred setting) with the volume on the MiniMass set to nearly the lowest volume. I'm not sure how whiny your neighbors are but I don't think I bother anyone. However, the corner with the amp is located at the corner of the building so it's not like there's anyone right there except for maybe if someone's in the room directly above. I hope that made sense.

 Anyway, I recommend the MiniMass to get overdrive at very reasonable levels. There is *no* way (without getting evicted) I would be able to play in my apartment with the head at that level without the MiniMass.


----------



## D-EJ915

I picked up a Jackson Falcon not too long ago, it's a pretty killer axe but wow, the neck is a _lot_ thinner than on my ESPs. It's the precursor to the Caparison Horus not sure if you are are familiar with that or not. Here's it with my ESP Maverick after I did some pickup swapping. I'm going to be exchangin the Super 3 in the Maverick for a d-activator with dimarzio...


----------



## patalp

guitars are too awesome to be second page material, bump! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 I just felt like experimenting with window light and postprocessing. This Les Paul was originally black, but I stripped the paint and refinished it natural. The top is really, really flawed and imperfect and the original black nitro finish seeped into the pores of the wood but I love how it looks. Very "real" and unique, I think. 
my guitar on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## intoflatlines

Nice! I want to strip my guitar one day.


----------



## patalp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice! I want to strip my guitar one day._

 

Go for it; that statement is worthless without pics, alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I think its the guitars that are painted with solid colors that look the best stripped as they have the most random figuring. All the "pretty" woods get stained instead.


----------



## th3bl0b

I love my Schecter Omen-6. As far as pedals are concerned, I have a rocktron short timer and a visual sound route 66. They are pretty good. I like them both a lot, but I'm looking forward to expanding a little farther with a distortion pedal and volume control.


----------



## thechungster

So recently I've been looking at getting a new guitar. I've been playing for around a year+3 months and I think I need to get away from the Squier Strat since I'm getting bored of it. I'm thinking of getting an Epiphone Les Paul custom Ebony/Alpine White for around £250 off Amazon. I am actually sold on looks alone since I love the looks. So should I get one?

 Edit: I just realised that there are fakes about :/ I was looking at this one:http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...1&sn=Phoenixty Does anyone think they're fake? :/


----------



## PYROphonez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thechungster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So recently I've been looking at getting a new guitar. I've been playing for around a year+3 months and I think I need to get away from the Squier Strat since I'm getting bored of it. I'm thinking of getting an Epiphone Les Paul custom Ebony/Alpine White for around £250 off Amazon. I am actually sold on looks alone since I love the looks. So should I get one?

 Edit: I just realised that there are fakes about :/ I was looking at this one:Epiphone Les Paul Custom Electric Guitar Alpine White: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo Does anyone think they're fake? :/_

 

I highly suggest you go out and try the guitar in person first if you can. Make sure you like how it feels and how it plays. 
 Remember that Les Paul's use humbucking pickups rather than single coil like the ones on your Squier. If you're planning on making that switch and haven't played a guitar with humbuckers yet, make sure you like what they have to offer before making a commitment.

 As far as fakes go, you should be safe if it's from a reputable dealer.


----------



## IceClass

I just picked up a cheap Hagstrom F300 for fun.


----------



## DLeeWebb

I really like how that stripped Les Paul looks Patalp. I just bought a Taylor 414ce 2009 Fall Limited...looking forward to getting to know her...


----------



## VicAjax

i've owned the same guitars for 20-25 years:

*Acoustic: 1978 Washburn Prairie Song D62*
 my first guitar, handed down from my dad. the only upgrades are a nut and saddle made from fossilized walrus tusk, ebony string pegs, and new frets. i love this thing... it plays and sounds as good or better than every Martin i've ever played. in fact, i've never picked up an acoustic that i've liked more. and i've been offered a pretty penny for it many times.

*Electric: 1987 Rickenbacker 620*
 totally stock. i just found out recently that the finish i have (Polar White with all black hardware) is somewhat rare, so it's become a bit of a collectors item. apparently Ric fans love the way the white tends to yellow over time. i love the sound of this thing.. it has the classic Rickenbacker jangle, but the solid body gives a fuller sound with amazing sustain and surprising versatility. here's Unknown Hinson doing a killer cover of "Manic Depression" on his 620:


+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._ 



 don't have any pics of my guitars, but i found photos that are basically identical to mine.

 The Ric 620:
















 standard output and "Rick-o-Sound" stereo output:






 and the Prairie Song:


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *patalp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Go for it; that statement is worthless without pics, alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I think its the guitars that are painted with solid colors that look the best stripped as they have the most random figuring. All the "pretty" woods get stained instead._

 

Well I want to strip the guitar so I can put some nitro on it. It's going to be hard to get through the poly coating though..


----------



## m3ta1head

as requested.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m3ta1head* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

my very first electric guitar, back in 1985, was an Ibanez with the same locking nut. i broke so many freaking strings because of that damned thing. ended up taking all the plates off because i couldn't stand it.


----------



## intoflatlines

You don't use the whammy bar on that thing? Seems like a crime, with the locking nut and Floyd Rose and all..


----------



## Teerawit

My baby:














 New acquisition:


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Teerawit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My baby:_

 

that's a pretty Strat... what year/model? _EDIT: just noticed the Eric Johnson neckplate... guess that answers that!_ 

 I've been jonesing to pick one up for awhile... There are just so many different flavors. Right now I have my eye on the American Deluxe series, with the S1 switching. or maybe the '62 Vintage reissue.

 then again, the Elvis Costello signature Jazzmaster looks pretty badass, as well.

 i'm just going to have to go spend several hours at the guitar shop, and just keep playing them till i fall in love.


----------



## intoflatlines

Nice EJ!


----------



## darcyb62

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that's a pretty Strat... what year/model? EDIT: just noticed the Eric Johnson neckplate... guess that answers that! 

 I've been jonesing to pick one up for awhile... There are just so many different flavors. Right now I have my eye on the American Deluxe series, with the S1 switching. or maybe the '62 Vintage reissue.

 then again, the Elvis Costello signature Jazzmaster looks pretty badass, as well.

 i'm just going to have to go spend several hours at the guitar shop, and just keep playing them till i fall in love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I have an American Deluxe V-Neck. When I bought it, it was the v-neck or the Eric Johnson. I had the opportunity to play both for an extended period and decided I liked the feel of the v-neck better so bought it. The EJ was nice but I just preferred the deluxe with v-neck. I initially thought the S1 switching was a bit gimmicky but I've been using it a fair bit lately.

 Darcy


----------



## m3ta1head

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my very first electric guitar, back in 1985, was an Ibanez with the same locking nut. i broke so many freaking strings because of that damned thing. ended up taking all the plates off because i couldn't stand it._

 

It wasn't the same locking nut-not all Ibanezes are created equal. Lower end Ibanez hardware is made out of very soft, malleable metal that is brittle and can develop sharp edges overtime. The higher end hardware is much more consistent and reliable-the particular trem system on my guitar (lopro edge7) is considered to be the best floyd rose in existence by many. It is totally bulletproof.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You don't use the whammy bar on that thing? Seems like a crime, with the locking nut and Floyd Rose and all.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have a couple of guitars already with the edge trem that I use in full floating mode with the trem bar. On this guitar, I have the trem completely blocked with a tremel-no for a nice boost in sustain and harmonics, so a bar can't be used.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m3ta1head* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It wasn't the same locking nut-not all Ibanezes are created equal. Lower end Ibanez hardware is made out of very soft, malleable metal that is brittle and can develop sharp edges overtime. The higher end hardware is much more consistent and reliable-the particular trem system on my guitar (lopro edge7) is considered to be the best floyd rose in existence by many. It is totally bulletproof._

 

it was a 1985 Roadstar Deluxe RS440, got it when i was 14 after saving my pennies for a year (i think i paid $450 or so at the time). i'd say it was the top-of-the-line of Ibanez's mid-range model.

 that blasted locking nut snapped the strings right out of the box. but it was Ibanez's own lock, and not Floyd Rose (this was also 25 years ago)... so i'm sure that it wasn't the best designed piece of hardware. that, or i just abused the hell out of the whammy bar.

 it did have a nifty little trick where, by pulling up the volume knob, you could switch the bridge pickup from humbucker to single coil configuration.


----------



## erikzen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You don't use the whammy bar on that thing? Seems like a crime, with the locking nut and Floyd Rose and all.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have a Kramer with the same Floyd Rose set up. More trouble than it's worth if you ask me. But then I suck with the whammy bar.


----------



## Alexander Hess

My baby:


----------



## Br777

i know im bordering on crossing topics here, but decware, the audiophile company is coming out with a guitar amp. their gear always gets rave reviews on this site.. anyone gonna check it out?


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alexander Heß* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My baby:


_

 

is that a PRS?


----------



## Palpatine

Aria Pro II bass guitar that I bought in the 80s. Still fun to play!


----------



## Seamless Sounds

Hey folks. I've been thinking about trying/buying an electric guitar. I make music, and the genre for the time being is electronica dance music and rock. I'll mainly be using it in a studio setting rather than live. There's so many electric guitars out there and I'm a newb to the guitar world. There's also amps (tube vs SS) and effects box to consider. Will $1000 for everything (guitar, amp, processors, etc.) be enough or is that price range considered subpar? I don't want to regret.


----------



## Alexander Hess

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is that a PRS?_

 

Yes, Sir. A '09 Custom 24


----------



## m3ta1head

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadFi Fanatic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey folks. I've been thinking about trying/buying an electric guitar. I make music, and the genre for the time being is electronica dance music and rock. I'll mainly be using it in a studio setting rather than live. There's so many electric guitars out there and I'm a newb to the guitar world. There's also amps (tube vs SS) and effects box to consider. Will $1000 for everything (guitar, amp, processors, etc.) be enough or is that price range considered subpar? I don't want to regret._

 

I'd say roughly $1200-1500 would be a good budget, all things considered. Buying used gear can really save you a decent chunk of change if you are on a strict budget. 

 $4-500 on a nice used guitar, tons of deals on ebay and craigslist. I'd recommend a japanese made Ibanez from the 90s-they are inexpensive, versatile, and built very well.

 $5-800 on a decent used tube amp, anything from a small mesa combo to a 5150, there is tons to choose from. This totally depends on the tone you are looking for.

 $200 for a used tc electronic g-major, which will cover 95% of your effects needs. Or $399 for the new g-major 2.

 Speaking of inexpensive 90s Ibanez guitars, here is my '97 RG570. Edge trem, Sperzel locking tuners, DiMarzio Evolutions. $250 from a pawn shop years ago, total steal.






 My newer '08 RG420CM. Edge III trem, mahogany body, cinnamon top. Stock pups for now.






 And my '00 LGM RG7620, again. Edge LoPro trem, red DiMarzio Evolutions, big brass tone block, tremel-no.


----------



## jon743

---


----------



## DLeeWebb

I'm looking for an acoustic guitar amp. I think that I have settled on an UltraSound amp (CP100 or Pro250). I will probably buy online. Any comments about acoustic guitar amps or any recommendations as to an online store would be appreciated?


----------



## PYROphonez

This thread certainly deserves a bump.
   
  Figured some of you fellow guitar fans might be interested in seeing this.  I've just finished building a "new" Strat for myself.  It's really tough to get the true color of it in pictures, but here goes anyways.  Check it out!  Click on the smaller pictures if you want to see them larger on flickr.  There are some more pictures of it on flickr as well that you can see by clicking on them.
   








   
   
  The guitar is originally a 1991 MIM Strat.  The black paint and poly finish were ripped off (that stuff is STRONG) and it was then refinished with an aged (in color) nitro fiesta red.  The actual color of the guitar is hard to see in some pictures.  It has an orange/salmon hue to it.  The body is poplar I believe.
   
  All of the electronics have been replaced as well.  I put in a set of Lindy Fralin Blues Special pickups with a 7% overwind and a baseplate on the bridge pickup.  Mint green pickguard with aged white pup covers and knobs.  I made one tone pot into a master tone, and the other is now a blender pot, letting me mix the bridge and neck pickup together.
  I've also got a treble bleed/volume kit put in.  The capacitor is an orange drop .047.
   
  This thing sounds absolutely fantastic and plays beautifully.  It pairs up with my Blues Junior perfectly.  If you're looking for some sweet sounding pickups, definitely check out what Lindy Fralin has to offer.


----------



## darcyb62

Quote: 





pyrophonez said:


> This thread certainly deserves a bump.
> 
> Figured some of you fellow guitar fans might be interested in seeing this.  I've just finished building a "new" Strat for myself.  It's really tough to get the true color of it in pictures, but here goes anyways.  Check it out!  Click on the smaller pictures if you want to see them larger on flickr.  There are some more pictures of it on flickr as well that you can see by clicking on them.
> 
> ...


 

 Very nice.


----------



## mustardhamsters

Just got my first electric guitar.
   
  It's one of the better First Act "special edition" ones.


----------



## Xandr

That's my 2009 PRS Custom 24 with 57/08 pickups.


----------



## Somnambulist

I'm sure a couple of you are on SS.org hamirite? If so you'll know me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   


   
  Ibanez RG1570L (w/Tremol-No, locking stud mod and DiMarzio Tone Zone, Red Velvet and PAF Pro pickups)
  Feline Guitars custom 7 string w/Seymour Duncan Blackout pickups.


----------



## Curly21029

Not my picture, but it's the same bass that I currently own.
   

   
  I don't have much interest in guitar anymore, so the Nitefly is going bye-bye soon.  Of course, anyone here can feel free to PM if interested.


----------



## Somnambulist

I absolutely adore Parker's. Pity they don't make any left-handed.


----------



## KyungMin

not sure what kind of guitar that is it was a gift from my dad
  but the other is a 3-Color Sunburst Fender jazz bass with a tortoise shell pick guard
  I'm collecting Mio's stuff >_<


----------



## the_equalizer

My 'blond' Fender Baja Telecaster and my Ibanez AG95 Artcore
   

   

   
  cheers!


----------



## Stormbringer

Nice, one of the best looking Teles!
   
  The second one, it's not my kind of model, but the colour and grain of the wood is awesome!


----------



## the_equalizer

Thanks! I really love them both. I use them with a Roland Cube 60 and/or a Vox AmPlug + Grado SR-60i for late night strumming.


----------



## matthewh133

Currently rotating between a 56' fender custom shop tele, LTD MH-1000, Belman Albatross, Taylor and Cole Clark acoustics. Too many effects to mention >.>


----------



## brunorod

Quote: 





the_equalizer said:


> My 'blond' Fender Baja Telecaster and my Ibanez AG95 Artcore


 

 I would kill for those two!
   
  Anyways here's mine:
   
  Lefty Fender MIM 2004. Fender Special Run in Electron Blue.

   
  and here's my full setup:
   
  Peavey Vypyr 30 + Sanpera II Pedal


----------



## David

Black Parker P36.  





 Not mine but exactly like that
   
  Westone Raider Bass in (Hair Metal)-lic Red.
   





 Not mine either, but it gives you the general idea...


----------



## the_equalizer

Quote: 





brunorod said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  ¡Hola Bruno! Tuve que esperar unos 12 años para poder comprar ese par de bellezas.  Pero... ¡Tu Stratocaster 'Azul Electrón' no esta *nada* mal! 
   
  ¡Saludos!


----------



## the_equalizer

Quote: 





david said:


> Black Parker P36.
> 
> Not mine but exactly like that
> 
> ...


 


  Sweet !   What a nice Parker!  You don't see those very often around here....
   
  Enjoy!


----------



## David

Thanks, EQ.
   
  It's really nicely set up, and the most Tele-ish thing this side of the love child of Albert Lee and the late Mick Green...
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-T6Dp2UAZo
   
   
  Looking forward to making noise with it ( although to be honest, a lot more semi-competent on clarinet and saxophone ) when the Christmas present gets unwrapped*.
   
  Tascam DP-008 .
   
  Love how it's _*not*_ a menu-afflicted, modern, user - hostile job. Complete throwback to the Fostex X15 I had in my youth (except with knobs instead of sliders...)
   
  Next stop, a Portastudio-Fi thread... 
   
   
   
  *OK. I did sneak a go before my wife repossessed it and circled it with barbed wire until 0.01 on the 25th... A breeze to use even with about 2 minutes on the Instructions (yes, I know it breaks man-rules, but you have to format the SDHC Card...)


----------



## zlobby

bass guitar- fi
   
  Fender 1988 MIJ 1957 Reissue
   



   
  1998 MIA Fender Hot Rodded P bass
   



 1991 Gibson Les Paul standard, and strat knock off. cat-fi


----------



## skudmunky

New year, new pictures. Not enough space in this little room... check out http://skudmunky.com or http://www.youtube.com/user/skudmunky if you wanna see what I do with this mess.


----------



## EnOYiN

Since when did you start playing bass skudmunky?


----------



## skudmunky

started playing bass over the summer, I got tired of looking for a bass player to record with so I just decided to learn bass myself. Lets me sketch out songs a lot faster.
   
  Also, playing hysteria by muse on bass is so much fun!


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote: 





skudmunky said:


> started playing bass over the summer, I got tired of looking for a bass player to record with so I just decided to learn bass myself. Lets me sketch out songs a lot faster.
> 
> Also, playing hysteria by muse on bass is so much fun!


 
   
  Nice song indeed. What amp are you using with it?
   
  My rig has gone through some changes as well. Main thing is another amp. A Vox AC30 and a new guitar. Some kind of Ibanez. No idea what model to be honest, but I like it.


----------



## Cankin

^^^^ That's my dream amp....and also DRRI


----------



## skudmunky

Playing the bass through an Ampeg BA112 I picked up cheap on craigslist. There's a strange fuzzing the amp makes, which is why I got it so cheap. Works well enough for me to screw around though 
  Also, that vox looks damn sexy. I would love to get a new guitar amp head to play with, but I just don't want to spend another 800 bucks 

  
  Quote: 





enoyin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wind016

Edwards Kiko.  27 frets, scalloped, locking tuners, real floyd rose, split-coils, neck-thru, mahogany body
   
  I also have a Japanese copy Les Paul Custom built better and sounded better than any Gibson Standard I've ever played. It feels as good as a Gibson Custom, but doesn't sound as good.
   
  When I was still in my band, I had a Van Halen Peavey 5150 half-stack... I miss that thing.


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote: 





cankin said:


> ^^^^ That's my dream amp....and also DRRI


 

 Mine too! I have been thinking about a Mesa Lonestar as well, but I couldn't justify the pricetag since I mainly use the Vox sound anyway.
   
   
  Quote: 





skudmunky said:


> Playing the bass through an Ampeg BA112 I picked up cheap on craigslist. There's a strange fuzzing the amp makes, which is why I got it so cheap. Works well enough for me to screw around though
> Also, that vox looks damn sexy. I would love to get a new guitar amp head to play with, but I just don't want to spend another 800 bucks


 

 Well, saves the money for another fuzz pedal I suppose. The main problem I have with amps is that it takes up so much space. I already moved a cabinet out of my room to be able to fit all my guitars in.


----------



## dave3533

Quick pic of my Epiphone Elitist Les Paul Standard Plus, currently plugged into an Epiphone Valve Jr:


----------



## the_equalizer

^^ she's *got* the look !!


----------



## Confispect

Congrats love the case...I bet she's a beauty real-life wise.


----------



## MacT

do you have experience with schecter 006?I'm thinking of buying it for playing goth rock


----------



## wind016

You should all check out Edwards. It's a branch off ESP that generally makes near identical copies. Their guitars aren't allowed sale in America, but they are extremely well crafted guitars. They have to be imported but it's definitely worth it. My Kiko is unparalleled in features and craftsmenship compared to the rest of the competition. Also, I have never heard another Les Paul have the sustain and sound of my Edwards Custom unless it was a $3000+ Gibson Custom. Extremely low action and longest sustain I've heard from a $1000 Les Paul. Notes would ring long after your best vocal runs out of breathe. They are imported from Japan on Ebay. I know it's a risk for musicians to buy an instrument before playing it, but they have amazing quality. I suggest you all take a look into what Edwards guitars are like. They definitely rival Gibson Custom Shop quality.


----------



## EnOYiN

Does anyone have any experience with the Boss Loopstations? I was thinking about getting myself the new RC-30 when it comes out, but I'm still kinda hesitant because it looks like it's quite hard to actually time loops exactly right. So, if anyone has any more info on that I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Stormbringer

I have the RC-20XL. True, you've got to get used to it, but after that the time loops should be in pace most of the time. Or you can use it with the metronome, but also then you must play in pace, otherwise it will sound odd when it loops back.


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote: 





stormbringer said:


> I have the RC-20XL. True, you've got to get used to it, but after that the time loops should be in pace most of the time. Or you can use it with the metronome, but also then you must play in pace, otherwise it will sound odd when it loops back.


 

 Thanks for your opinion. I'll give it a try at a shop when it comes out before buying it either way. How do you like the pedal aside from that?


----------



## Stormbringer

I truly love it! But I must say, I don't use it that often any more. Sure it's fun, and I used it on some cozy gigs where I played with only a bass player.
   
  But every time when I switch it on again I can play for several hours forgetting the time!


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote: 





stormbringer said:


> I truly love it! But I must say, I don't use it that often any more. Sure it's fun, and I used it on some cozy gigs where I played with only a bass player.
> 
> But every time when I switch it on again I can play for several hours forgetting the time!


 

 I don't really intend to use it when playing live. I just would like it to be able to get a simple blues rhythm going if there isn't another guitar player present. Such things would be my primary motivation for buying it and from what I've heard about the pedal so far it's quite capable of doing just that. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## Greg121986

I have lost all the pics I had of my guitars somehow. The only pics I have right now are of my Godin 5th Avenue acoustic. I also have a 2000 Fender American Deluxe Strat and an Epiphone Dot which has been filled with Seymour Duncan Seth Lover SH55 pickups, Gibson selector switch, all new pots and wiring. I have not found a semi hollow that I like better. Except a Collings.  My amp is a Fender Twin Reverb reissue.
   
  Here is my first recording I did recently. I just graduated from college so I'm quite rusty as I have not played much in the last year or two. It's my interpretation of "Little Wing" with an SRV rip-off introduction and my own chord embellishments for the verse. It was only a single take so it's pretty rough. The recording was done with my Epi Dot into my Twin Reverb, recorded with a cheap microphone and a really nice rack mount Phillips ADC.


----------



## borkt

I use an apogee duet with my macbook pro and it was the single best gear purchase I ever made for both hifi and guitar playing


----------



## Greg121986

My old roommate has an Apogee Duet for his macbook pro and some KRK Rockit 8s and for the money he paid I love them. We used them to record and master some vocal tracks for another friend. The Philips ADC I have right now is a $20,000 piece but I'm not doing it justice by using a $50 Radio Shack mic.  I'm too broke to go get a Shure SM 57. The Philips ADC belongs to my current roommate.


----------



## mrsal

i play a fender jazz bass MIA, and my 98 warwick corvette is going out in the next few weeks to get the hardware swapped out to gold! currently play through my fender 15 watt guitar amp for some distortion, or through my peavey tnt 600 watt


----------



## ngower

Looking into using my tax return to pick up a guitar, just curious what you guys would recommend? It would be my first. I'm not really into the acoustic sound, I mean I like songs and artists that use it, but I'm much more a fan of Sonic Youth, MBV, JAMC, etc that have that really fuzzy sound. Also love post-punk/new wave guitars, seems electric is for me.
   
  I'm not sold yet, just sort of looking into it, but my budget (at the moment) is about $500. I'm not sure how my tax return will look as of yet as I am waiting on one more loan form, but I know I'll be getting that much at the very least.


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote: 





ngower said:


> Looking into using my tax return to pick up a guitar, just curious what you guys would recommend? It would be my first. I'm not really into the acoustic sound, I mean I like songs and artists that use it, but I'm much more a fan of Sonic Youth, MBV, JAMC, etc that have that really fuzzy sound. Also love post-punk/new wave guitars, seems electric is for me.
> 
> I'm not sold yet, just sort of looking into it, but my budget (at the moment) is about $500. I'm not sure how my tax return will look as of yet as I am waiting on one more loan form, but I know I'll be getting that much at the very least.


 


  Go and check out the following link (assuming you're completely new to playing guitar):
   
  http://www.justinguitar.com/en/BC-000-BeginnersCourse.php
   
  I'm not affiliated in any way with this guy, but I think he's done a really good job. There is a link somewhere where he talks about what guitar you should buy and other related stuff. 
   
  In my opinion you should go with whatever you feel like playing. Although some people say that learning on an acoustic guitar is better, there's not much point in buying one if you just want to play metal for instance. Whether learning on an acoustic is better is questionable to begin with anyway. Aside from all that it's pretty hard to find a good acoustic guitar on a budget. 
   
  So with all of that out of the way. What electric guitar should you be buying. Well, it doesn't really matter. Get what sounds good to you. My advice would be to go to a shop and check out some of the things they've got. Preferably take someone with you who can already play guitar so he can make sure you're not being ripped off in any way. He might also be able to play some tunes for you to establish which one you like. Whether you want a guitar with locking tuners, humbuckers, P90s, dimarzios or seymour duncans isn't really an issue at this point. You'll probably have another guitar and another amp by the time you're getting more serious anyway. Going for a second hand one is always a good option when you're on a budget. Buying a second hand from a shop has the advantage that they'll set the guitar up in a proper way (in a decent shop anyway) and has the disadvantage of being more expensive obviously.
   
  And last but not least, the best thing you can do, in my opinion, is borrow a guitar from someone else and start playing to see if it's something you actually enjoy. It might just be that you can't really be bothered practising and you'll get bored after two weeks of trying. In that case no harm is done if you didn't buy a guitar in the first place.
   
  Hope that helped a bit.


----------



## ngower

I'm in school so I know I'm not going to have a whole lot of time regardless of what I get. I'm debating on getting the $500 Fender Strat or just starting off with the sub-$300 Squire Strat, as that seems to be a pretty good starting point for beginners. Just going to start learning punk riffs, Chuck Berry, Buddy Holly, etc initially.
   
  I'm doing plenty of research, and that site seems informative, I just don't want to have to end up upgrading too soon. I'd like something that can get me through my growing pains admirably.
   
  Vivian Girls, Pains of Being Pure At Heart, Black Lips, Best Coast, WAVVES, etc..that genre dubbed as lo-fi is what I'd likely start playing as it's simple. Huge fan of punk/post-punk/post-rock etc. Not into technical **** like metal, respect it, but I'm much more a fan of the really simple, really fast stuff.


----------



## PYROphonez

I would personally suggest looking around for used MIM Strats.  Unless the prices have increased recently (they're really good at doing that), I saw some for around $300 not too long ago and in very good condition.  They're typically better quality than the Squier's in that same price range too.
   
  Definitely make a stop in a nearby guitar shop and take a look at some different guitars and see how they feel, how they sound, etc...  Make sure you get a guitar that feels good in your hands and sounds good to your ears.
   
  Quote: 





ngower said:


> I'm in school so I know I'm not going to have a whole lot of time regardless of what I get. I'm debating on getting the $500 Fender Strat or just starting off with the sub-$300 Squire Strat, as that seems to be a pretty good starting point for beginners. Just going to start learning punk riffs, Chuck Berry, Buddy Holly, etc initially.
> 
> I'm doing plenty of research, and that site seems informative, I just don't want to have to end up upgrading too soon. I'd like something that can get me through my growing pains admirably.
> 
> Vivian Girls, Pains of Being Pure At Heart, Black Lips, Best Coast, WAVVES, etc..that genre dubbed as lo-fi is what I'd likely start playing as it's simple. Huge fan of punk/post-punk/post-rock etc. Not into technical **** like metal, respect it, but I'm much more a fan of the really simple, really fast stuff.


----------



## naike

I just plug my guitar to the pc and use software modelling for effects and such, much cheaper.


----------



## ngower

I've been second-guessing the MexiStrat idea. I just don't know if $500 is the way to go for my first guitar. I did enquire on Craigslist about a Fender strat of some sort, I think an 03 Mexistrat, that is selling for $200.
   
  I'm thinking more and more to just get a Yamaha Pacifica 112v and a Fender Superchamp or something along those lines for an amp. Down the road grab a Fender when the money allows. Still not sold as to what I'm getting, but we'll see.


----------



## ngower

So I'm getting nearly $2,000 on my tax return! YAY ME! I'm not going to spend it all on a guitar, but I can up my original budget slightly now. Would you guys still advise going the Yamaha route, or should I just pony up for something nicer? Also, any amp and distortion pedal recommendations to get that fuzzy sound?


----------



## erikzen

Quote: 





ngower said:


> So I'm getting nearly $2,000 on my tax return! YAY ME! I'm not going to spend it all on a guitar, but I can up my original budget slightly now. Would you guys still advise going the Yamaha route, or should I just pony up for something nicer? Also, any amp and distortion pedal recommendations to get that fuzzy sound?


 
  How much do you want to spend?  If you were going to buy a Mexi-Strat why not go for the real thing (US model) like a Deluxe Player Strat. 

 I would actually look for a used Strat Plus or Strat Plus Deluxe with the Lace Sensor pickups.  It should run you about $750 if you look around.

 I have an American Strat and my friend has a Mexican Strat and the difference is pretty substantial.  I can stand on the whammy bar and my guitar never goes out of tune.  A little Strat abuse and the Mexi is out of tune.
   
  If you don't want to spend a lot of money on an amp look for a Line 6.  They have some pretty decent built in sounds.  Good enough for screwing around at home or even playing a small club.


----------



## ngower

No more than $1000, ideally around $800. There's an American Special Strat on Amazon for $800 and I was looking at a PodXT for around $300, hooking it up to my current system or using my headphones.


----------



## erikzen

The American Specials are supposed to be great values and a step up from the Highway One, which was Fender's previous "budget" American made Strat.
   
  Now you've got me looking at the American Special Telecasters.
   
  mmmmmmm Telecaster....


----------



## the_equalizer

Quote: 





erikzen said:


> The American Specials are supposed to be great values and a step up from the Highway One, which was Fender's previous "budget" American made Strat.
> 
> Now you've got me looking at the American Special Telecasters.
> 
> mmmmmmm Telecaster....


 

 Give in to the 'Dark Side'...   ever since I bought my Telecaster (last August) my Strat has just been sitting inside it's case.


----------



## googleborg

yamaha pacificas all the way baby!


----------



## erikzen

Never played a Pacifica.  The Mike Stern Signature model like a sweet guitar.  If I had $1000 to spend on a guitar I would consider that one.


----------



## googleborg

they are just cheap, well made guitars


----------



## erikzen

One of my band mates used to have a Schecter PT Custom Telecaster.  This was a hot sounding guitar and great looking guitar.  The red was really intense.  It had a real bite to the sound. I envied that instrument.
   
  If you can find one of these grab it.


----------



## ngower

I think I've all but settled on an MIM strat, just going to wait until I head out to the store and ask the people that work there some questions, make sure they think I'm going the proper route.
   
  Only thing I've not yet settled on is amplification. Won't need anything beefy, just a small amp, but even then there's a lot of choices to be made.


----------



## googleborg

have transistor amps caught up with valves yet?  about 10 years back all the tranny amps i played on sounded like total crap.


----------



## David

They might have. I used to have a tranny Yamaha that was as cold and lifeless as anything.
  Then, got to be 20+ years ago, I got a ProAmp Demon. Little MosFet combo.
   
  Maybe not quite Baby Marshall standard, but quite a nice warm sound and pretty damn loud.
   
  Good as a keyboard, amp too, with the clean channel and I would urge the attending masses to play an electronic keyboard (say a Yam PSR)  Pipe Organ through the metal distortion channel. Comes over like a particularly filthy Hammond 
   
  (OK, so I'm only the millionth to have tried it... I make no claims for originality. Just an amusing sound.)
   
   
   
   
  article of sorts
   
  http://www.performing-musician.com/pm/aug09/articles/pubgenius.htm
   
   
   
  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DEMON-PRO-AMP-/200556335546 
   
  old ad, but it looks like someone else's is still going too


----------



## DodgeMD

Fender Squier Stratocaster,
  Olympic White,
  1982-1984


----------



## swbf2cheater

The new edition to the family.  Eagletone Gypsy Jazz Guitar.  I might upload some vids of myself playing on it soon


----------



## Gallardo147

I currently own a Squier Strat and a BC Rich Warlock Platinum through a Peavey Vypyr amp. I play mostly rock and metal, but a little classical and some blues and jazz.
  I want a new guitar and found a Schecter Damien FR that is MSRP $650 and actual selling price $450-500 but I found it online for about $235. It has a Specia Floyd Rose, EMG-HZ pickups, satin black finish, and badass bat inlays. Would anyone recommend it or are there any other better options??


----------



## swbf2cheater

This is something I would love to show off and rub is some other guitarists faces! Behold Ye' Ibanez 1980s RG550 With Seymour Duncan pickups.  Literally, the best guitar I have EVER touched.  I've been playing guitar for 15 years or so, must have played on hundreds of popular models and this classic RG550 is without question the best so far.  You'd never believe how amazing the neck feels if you have never held it.  Super slim and tactile, amazing quality all around from the tuners all the way down to the body.  And its mine...all mine MUAHAHA


----------



## jmwreck

I just would like to share my guitar and effects 
   

   
  all the pictures are here for those interested and on my sig.


----------



## thrillhaus

My summer project a few summers back:


----------



## swbf2cheater

That is stunning work.  Great job.


----------



## Edoardo

My Gibson NightHawk Custom of the half nineties
   
  Fireburst finish, ebony fretboard w/ crown mother-of-pearl inlays, full binding, fixed bridge


----------



## Fugue

I play classical guitar. I own a 2009 Randy Angella with a spruce top and Brazilian rosewood back & sides:
   

   
   
  And a 2007 Eric Sahlin with a cedar top and Brazilian rosewood back & sides:


----------



## Fugue

I see that most of you play electric--I used to.
  
  
 My BC Rich Beast 7-string (USA)
  

  
 My custom GMW Warrior 7-string:
  

  
 Played through a Bogner Uberschall head and two Mesa rectifier cabs:
  

  
  
 PLEASE NOTE: THESE ARE OLD PICTURES AND I DO NOT OWN ANY OF THAT EQUIPMENT! (I've had several requests to sell them.)


----------



## Edoardo

Quote: 





fugue said:


> I play classical guitar. I own a 2009 Randy Angella with a spruce top and Brazilian rosewood back & sides:
> 
> 
> 
> And a 2007 Eric Sahlin with a cedar top and Brazilian rosewood back & sides:


 

 Love 'em... I am a classical guy also and mostly, it's just that I have never taken a pic of my Raimundo's Spanish... Maybe I should


----------



## Kumaazu

I built this one a few years ago:

  Planning on making another one as soon as i have the money and the tools.
  I have a couple partsocasters too. They all go through either a Peavey Classic 50 4x10 or a Tech21 TM60.
  I play Seagull acoustics - love the wider necks.


----------



## chewbroccoli

I've got a Fender american deluxe strat H/S/S with the T-1 switching, locking tuners and bridge (not flyod rose). it also has the 50th anniversary neckplate; some no name weird shaped electric guitar that I got from my uncle, I routed out the body and put in two Humbuckers from a les paul my dad got from a friend at work, made a new pickguard and covered it in comics and sprayed it shiny metallic red. I also have a martin backpacker. My amp is a fender hot rod deville.
   
  edit: found some old pics from like 4 years ago on my computer. excuse the various weaponry I was quite into WMA at the time...


----------



## erikzen

I've been slowly getting back into playing again and resurrecting my guitars.  Below is a very excellent Kramer DMZ 3000.  When I bought it, I had no idea how excellent it was and neither did the friend who sold it to me.
   
  The Kramer below is a 1979 model.  It's basically a hard tail Strat with an aluminum neck.  It the neck also has Maple inlays and it has an "Ebinol" fingerboard.  Although it sounds rather industrial and sterile, the guitar has fantastic sustain, better than my real Strat and the neck is very fast.  This guitar plays very nice and will probably last beyond the end of time.  Luckily I never got rid of it even though I bought 2 other guitars.  It does have 2 drawbacks though.  It's heavy as hell, and it tends to go out of tune due to temperature changes, so it's better for playing in a studio setting, or when you can sit down, and just make sure the guitar (if not the player) has a chance to warm up.
   
   
   
   

   
  I also have a Kramer 600ST from the '80s.  Total big hair guitar.  I just brought it to the music shop to have the guitar tech resurrect it.  Hopefully he can get the Floyd Rose II working properly.  I never really liked this guitar, especially the Floyd Rose, but now that it's almost vintage I figured it was worth it to get it running again.  I actually had the tremolo locked down.  It will be interesting to see how it works when I get it back.  The body is plywood so it will never be worth anything but fun to have around.
   
  Now I'm looking for a Gibson Blueshawk.  Very interesting looking guitar.
   
http://www.blueshawk.info/intro.htm


----------



## DarkSleip

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> This is something I would love to show off and rub is some other guitarists faces! Behold Ye' Ibanez 1980s RG550 With Seymour Duncan pickups.  Literally, the best guitar I have EVER touched.  I've been playing guitar for 15 years or so, must have played on hundreds of popular models and this classic RG550 is without question the best so far.  You'd never believe how amazing the neck feels if you have never held it.  Super slim and tactile, amazing quality all around from the tuners all the way down to the body.  And its mine...all mine MUAHAHA


 

 Nott shure how that stands up to my RG5EX1 (seriously, I don't know). Is it basswood as well? If it is, would you rather recommend a seymour than a dimarzio for a versatile rock/metal and a hint of blues/pop taste?


----------



## onlyjoekin

I am a fairly new guitar player, and have a Gibson SG special faded, which I love  and play it through a Vox VT20+ or Vox AC30 (Amplug, unfortunately not the real thing!) I have only two pedals, which I don't use much to be honest be they're a lot of fun when I do. 
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *swbf2cheater* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is something I would love to show off and rub is some other guitarists faces! Behold Ye' Ibanez 1980s RG550 With Seymour Duncan pickups.  Literally, the best guitar I have EVER touched.  I've been playing guitar for 15 years or so, must have played on hundreds of popular models and this classic RG550 is without question the best so far.  You'd never believe how amazing the neck feels if you have never held it.  Super slim and tactile, amazing quality all around from the tuners all the way down to the body.  And its mine...all mine MUAHAHA


 
  Nice! I've always liked guitars like yours, with the humbuckers and single coils, and is that a slot for a whammy? Very versatile!


----------



## customcoco

I'm building my own bass from scratch right now, will post pics when it's done. should be an interesting journey..


----------



## iJimmy

Ibanez Jem 7vWH
   

   
  Absolutely flawless guitar... I love her ;D Beautiful tone, amazing neck, beautiful looks.


----------



## nmxdaven

Replaced my old strat yesterday.
   
   

   
  epiphone les paul. Love it. Gets much crunchier than my old girl and I think shes quite the looker.


----------



## DarkSleip

Quote: 





ijimmy said:


> Ibanez Jem 7vWH
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely flawless guitar... I love her ;D Beautiful tone, amazing neck, beautiful looks.


 

 Reminding me of how steve via has sex with this guitar


----------



## mztriz

Ibanez RG 550 Lazer Blue 1991
 Ibanez RG 550 Carotene Orange 1989
 Mesa/Boogie Fifty/Fifty Power Amp
 Mesa/Boogie 2x12 Oversized Cab
  Line6 PodXT (not pictured)
   
  I'm thinking about selling my two 550s and getting a J.Custom


----------



## nmxdaven

How do you like those 550's? I've always wanted one from around those years of production.


----------



## FlatNine

A natural Gibson LeGrand ( http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/gibson-custom-le-grande-electric-guitar ) and  a Barney Jazzmaker Deluxe. ( http://www.barneyguitars.com/jazzmakerdeluxe.htm ).  I also have an 89 Guild D-50 (Pre Fender!)  and a Cervantes Crossover I. ( http://www.cervantesguitars.com/REVISED%20SITE/detalle%20hybrid%201.htm )  As if you couldn't tell, I'm a jazz guy, although about 30 years ago, I was a rocker. I've had 5 Les Pauls - 1 deluxe, 1 25/50th Anniversary, and 3 customs. Also had a fair share of 335's, BC Rich, and more than I care to remember. Damn those 70's! Lol.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

I currently have a ESP LTD Viper, Ibanez GSA60, Jackson King V, and acoustic guitar.
  I mostly use a Roland Micro amp for practice, but for shows I use Marshall Half-Stack.


----------



## mac336

looking to pick up a new guitar soon and I was looking to see if I could get some advice here
   
  basically, my budget is $1,000
   
  I was looking for some recommendations on a good ibanez RG, jackson, or fender strat of quality for my $


----------



## RexAeterna

i have a left handed(cause i'm left handed obvious) Fender Stratocaster here that i play sometimes.i been playing more often though. i use to own an left handed ibanez gio with dimarzio evolution pick-ups. man did that guitar sound so damn good. too bad i decided to sell it in the past since i haven't played it long time. now that i'm back into it i kinda regret selling the ibanez. i really like the sound of my fender though too and i do love how smooth the neck is on the fender. makes sliding so silky smooth.


----------



## DLeeWebb

GUITAR || Taylor 814ce [Acoustic/Electric - Tobacco-Burst] | Taylor 2009 Fall Limited 414ce [Acoustic/Electric - Natural] | Ultrasound Pro250 | Fender® Custom Shop® Custom Deluxe Telecaster® Special [Emerald Green - Transparent Nitro Finish] | Mesa Boogie Mark V Custom [Emerald Green] | Kamaka HF-3 [Ukulele] | Strymon TimeLine | Strymon "Flint" [Tremolo + Reverb] | DigiTech JamMan Solo | Turbo Tuner | Zaolla & Fender® Custom Shop® Cables | Studio Slips


----------



## FlatNine

I also have an Ultrasound amp - mine is the DS4. Nice little amp. I was using it to mike a classical guitar with a Rode NT1-A microphone. Very accurate sound.


----------



## DLeeWebb

Quote: 





flatnine said:


> I also have an Ultrasound amp - mine is the DS4. Nice little amp. I was using it to mike a classical guitar with a Rode NT1-A microphone. Very accurate sound.


 
  A friend of mine has the DS4. Great amp! The Pro250 is way more than I need, but it has that natural Ultrasound sound, I don't think Ultrasound can be beat for an acoustic amp except by an AER...(for 3X$)


----------



## FlatNine

Quote: 





dleewebb said:


> A friend of mine has the DS4. Great amp! The Pro250 is way more than I need, but it has that natural Ultrasound sound, I don't think Ultrasound can be beat for an acoustic amp except by an AER...(for 3X$)


 
   
  I was using it when I was doing the Jobim bossa thing on a classical guitar. I have since switched back to archtops and the DS4 sounds good with an archtop too. Funny you mentioned AER though. My teacher gigs with one (when he isn't using his $3700 Walter Woods head that is!)  and I use it every week. I love the sound and think I will be getting one soon.


----------



## Draygonn

What do you guys think of the Bottlehead guitar amp? I've built a Crack but don't know what to make of this.


----------



## FlatNine

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> What do you guys think of the Bottlehead guitar amp? I've built a Crack but don't know what to make of this.


 
   
  I'm not familiar with them. Looks kinda 50's retro. How does it sound? BTW - love that natural finish on the Strat!


----------



## DLeeWebb

Quote: 





flatnine said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah, that is an unusual looking amp...I don't believe that I have ever seen or heard one of those...


----------



## Doc B.

Hi guys. Thanks for noticing. The Tode is a bit unconventional, like all of our stuff. We have a few demo videos on youtube, including one with Jack Parker of Tumbledown playing that alder hardtail Strat, which is a partscaster I put together from a Mojotone body and a Mini Strat short scale neck for my short fingers.  The Strat part starts around 2:17 -
   





   
  Tode is not the first guitar amp I have done, but it's the first that I was able to work into a "kitable" (don't bother looking it up, I think I just made that up) format and still like the sound.


----------



## FlatNine

Quote: 





doc b. said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for noticing. The Tode is a bit unconventional, like all of our stuff. We have a few demo videos on youtube, including one with Jack Parker of Tumbledown playing that alder hardtail Strat, which is a partscaster I put together from a Mojotone body and a Mini Strat short scale neck for my short fingers.  The Strat part starts around 2:17 -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Wow - what a great sound. The 335 had such a nice "gritty" sound. And the strat was so classic strat-ish.   The very last segment of the video - that tone immediately reminded of Scott Henderson. To me - tubes and good rock-n-roll pair are just meant to be together. Cool little amp! Nice job!


----------



## Doc B.

Thanks for the complements. Since I had built it myself I was quite happy with the sounds Jack was getting from the Strat. Last guitar I built broke a bunch of rules about tonewoods and I ended up with kind of a turd, so I stuck with the standard woods for this strat. Hopefully the amp will do a good job of letting the personality of different guitars through. We also have a demo of my friend Mino Christante playing a Taylor acoustic with a peizo bridge pickup and I think the amp does equally well with that guitar.
   
  Since this is Head-Fi I should mention that the amp does have a headphone jack. We have been using it primarily with ATH-A900s, which offer pretty good isolation. 
   
  Whoa, just saw your guitar list - holy smokes! I'm hoping, soon, to put up a demo of my bud Art Khu playing an Epi Joe Pass that I gave him. Not the caliber of your jazz boxes, but it's from one of the better Korean factories, I put an Armstrong bridge pup in it and Art is a good player. Here's a sample of him playing the Epi and a different amp that I built for him, on Jacqui Naylor's album_ Lucky Girl_.


----------



## FlatNine

Quote: 





doc b. said:


> Thanks for the complements. Since I had built it myself I was quite happy with the sounds Jack was getting from the Strat. Last guitar I built broke a bunch of rules about tonewoods and I ended up with kind of a turd, so I stuck with the standard woods for this strat. Hopefully the amp will do a good job of letting the personality of different guitars through. We also have a demo of my friend Mino Christante playing a Taylor acoustic with a peizo bridge pickup and I think the amp does equally well with that guitar.
> 
> Since this is Head-Fi I should mention that the amp does have a headphone jack. We have been using it primarily with ATH-A900s, which offer pretty good isolation.
> 
> Whoa, just saw your guitar list - holy smokes! I'm hoping, soon, to put up a demo of my bud Art Khu playing an Epi Joe Pass that I gave him. Not the caliber of your jazz boxes, but it's from one of the better Korean factories, I put an Armstrong bridge pup in it and Art is a good player. Here's a sample of him playing the Epi and a different amp that I built for him, on Jacqui Naylor's album_ Lucky Girl_.


 
   
   
  Cool sound clip - a mix between contemporary/smooth with a Brazilian influence. The guitar parts were short, but the tone was suprising. Art sounds like a good player - nice clean execution on the octaves! I'd be anxious to hear the demo yu mention.
   
  BTW - never heard the term partscaster before, though I did have one myself. The shop's guitar guy put it together, not me. It had an ash body by Phil Kubicki, a Schecter vibrato, all Seymour Duncan electronics, Schaller tuners. It was a natural finish with a black pickguard. It played and sounded beautifully, but it never was comfortable for me - I've always been a Gibson kind of guy, starting with my first electric at 13 - an SG Pro. Nevertheless, as far as Strats went, it was gorgeous.


----------



## Doc B.

Quote: 





flatnine said:


> Cool sound clip - a mix between contemporary/smooth with a Brazilian influence. The guitar parts were short, but the tone was suprising. Art sounds like a good player - nice clean execution on the octaves! I'd be anxious to hear the demo yu mention.


 
   
  Yeah, Art's wife Jacqui is the singing diva, so she gets the spotlight on their 30 second samples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He has quite a nice solo later in the song. It's all the more interesting for the fact that guitar is Art's third instrument. He's one of the Bay Area's most in demand jazz pianists, and plays a mean B3 as well, also bass. And he wrote a symphony earlier this year, that was debuted by the Oakland East Bay Symphony. I hear that lately he has been shedding with that Epi. Jacqui says he's channeling Wes Montgomery. Needless to say I am anxious for his demo too! We're pulling together the last few loose ends before we start shipping kits, and once we get the pre-ordered kits shipped we will start to get more demo amps into the hands of different players.


----------



## jmwreck




----------



## DarkSleip

I'm curious about the upcoming QTuners 2.0, they look smexy.


----------



## onlyjoekin

Some nice gear here, but thought I'd just post something I saw earlier today on MusicRadar- Audio Technica and Vox have worked together to produce the 'AmPhone', which is basically an AmPlug in headphones by the sound of it. They haven't come out yet, but you can read a short piece on them here. There seems to be, similar to the AmPlug range, AC30, Twin, Lead and Bass versions
   
  I have products from both companies, and am pleased with them so hopefully this could be interesting!


----------



## LithoJazoSphere

Finally began upgrading my guitar gear recently.  My current rig includes a Taylor 714CE, Strat Plus, Agile Interceptor Pro 727 with Blackouts and Floyd Rose, Mesa Mark V head, Mesa 2x12 vertical slant rectifier cab, and I'm assembling a nice pedalboard.  I'm also thinking about an ES-335 next.


----------



## DLeeWebb

Quote: 





lithojazosphere said:


> Finally began upgrading my guitar gear recently.  My current rig includes a Taylor 714CE, Strat Plus, Agile Interceptor Pro 727 with Blackouts and Floyd Rose, Mesa Mark V head, Mesa 2x12 vertical slant rectifier cab, and I'm assembling a nice pedalboard.  I'm also thinking about an ES-335 next.


 
  Just sold my Taylor 414ce 2009 Fall Limited the other day...saving up for a Martin D-45E Retro. I still have a Taylor 814ce that I pair with an Ultrasound Pro250, and a Custom Shop Telecaster, with a Mesa Mark V Combo. I'm working on a pedalboard as well...


----------



## jmwreck




----------



## daigo

I've been looking at getting a starter electrical guitar set up to learn with and this thread is not helping me with my budget.  Some beautiful pictures in here.


----------



## sawyer

Here are my electric guitars: Fender Modern Classic Custom Shop and Tom Anderson Hollow body T-style guitar






Crop of my current rig and gears





And I've just been into this (expensive) hobby for 4 years.


----------



## mac336

surf green strat is sick
   
  Is it an MIA?  what year?


----------



## sawyer

I 





mac336 said:


> surf green strat is sick
> 
> Is it an MIA?  what year?




I don't have the paper but I believe it was made in 2002. Yes it's MIA built by Fender Custom Shop. It's the best strat I've ever played. Tone and playability are amazing.


----------



## mac336

nice.  I would get a custom shop myself if I had the $
   
  played some a GC.  they are great guitars


----------



## FlobHobNob

I have a Gibson Les Paul 50's tribute with the P90's. I'm pretty sure its been discontinued. I'm running it out of a bad monkey and fender blues junior. Also I put a new Jeson speaker in it. Here's a pic


----------



## daigo

Ended up getting a Schecter Damien Elite-6 when it was on sale for a price I couldn't pass up on Amazon given the parts on the guitar (EMG 81/85 active pick ups, Grover tuners, mahogany body with bolted on maple neck).  Though manufactured in Indonesia, they do get a final set up by Schecter in LA prior to being sold.  Arrived in great condition (though without any kind of case) with the blue metallic finish, black chrome hardware, and the gothic cross in lays on the fret board.  For a beginner, the low action strings and a fairly narrow neck has made learning to fret a little easier on the fingers. 
   
  Trying to teach myself with free videos on the internet and also with some software I purchased so I can get the basics down.  Mainly working on getting comfortable with picking and chord shape memorization for now.  Already developing calouses on a couple of my fret fingers after a week.


----------



## Reiep

Here is my current rig : http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-zlhYMmPfe9k/UEcC9HvD9iI/AAAAAAAAUvU/Vk-Aa_CcScI/s800/IMG_1081.JPG (it seems I don't have the rights yet to submit a picture).
   
  ESP Eclipse II with EMG HetSet, Diezel Hagen + matching 2x12 FL V30 cab, all Vovox Sonorus cable. The Eventide has been replaced by a TC Electronic Flashback X4, and the Midimate is now a customized Disaster Area Designs DMC-6 (I'm doing my own firmware).
   
  Unfortunately since I moved 1,5 years ago I couldn't find a band, so I'm home rocking


----------



## OckhamsRazor

I've played since I was 13 (about 19 years) and have 4 guitars: a Guild S300A-D (a pretty rare, idiosyncratic instrument from the the late 70s), a '73 Strat, an Epiphone Elitist Les Paul (wine red), and a Martin D18S. I play at home through a Vox VT20+, but I have a 1965 Fender Pro Reverb equipped with NOS RCA pre and power amp tubes and an NOS Mullard GZ34 rectifier for the rare occasions when I play out. I also have the following stomp boxes: Fulltone OCD (version 2 I think), Fulltone '69 fuzz (large casing), Zvex Fuzz Factory, Keeley Java Boost, HBE Power Screamer, and a Maxon AD900 (anolog delay).


----------



## beerguy0

Just bought my first electric guitar, an Epiphone Nighthawk Custom Reissue. I've played acoustic on and off since grade school, but never enough to get good at it. I recently discovered that due to shoulder surgery, it's very uncomfortable to reach around the body of my acoustic, so I switched to electric. I also have a Fender Mustang I amp, which I'm pretty happy with.
   
  Now all I need to do is learn to play. I'm mostly interested in blues/classic rock. Any recommendations for online lessons?
   

   
  My acoustic (Yamaha FG-422, OBB)


----------



## EnOYiN

beerguy0 said:


> Any recommendations for online lessons.




Link.

That's something which can get you started in blues. Depends on how good you are whether it's worth something to you or not.


----------



## jmwreck




----------



## KaHuNaZ

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 
   
  Quote: 





jmwreck said:


>


 
   


  Hey guys, what guitar is this? It kinda looks like the Schecter Damien, but its not.
  Thnx!


----------



## jmwreck

Quote: 





kahunaz said:


> Hey guys, what guitar is this? It kinda looks like the Schecter Damien, but its not.
> Thnx!


 
  its a charvel desolation


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote: 





jmwreck said:


> its a charvel desolation


 

 Thanks. It looks awesome.


----------



## vcapezio

Here's my gear. My pedalboard is dope, but I kind of suck. I'm probably going to upgrade my amp once I start working post graduation.


----------



## aqsw

Well, they are not guitars, but they are electric basses. The most fantastic ones (IMO) Dingwalls


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





aqsw said:


> Well, they are not guitars, but they are electric basses. The most fantastic ones (IMO) Dingwalls


 
  Yeah Dingwalls are cool.. The level of fit and finish is breathtaking...
   
  I also like lefay basses : http://www.lefay.de/


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> Link.
> 
> That's something which can get you started in blues. Depends on how good you are whether it's worth something to you or not.


 

 Thanks for the link, I've been working my way through the basic lessons. I've played on and off since I was in grade school, but never enough to get good at it. I'm determined to change that.
   
  Edit: I just signed up for lessons at a music school not far from my house. (I live very near the House of Guitars in Rochester, NY). My plan is to get a solid hands-on foundation, so I can better take advantage of the Internet resources. There is so much out there, it's hard to know where to start. Right now, I'm at the "I don't know what I don't know" stage.


----------



## jmwreck




----------



## Rydock

My main guitar is an ESP Japan custom shop. The quality of these are undisputedly the best around. I've modded the floyd rose trem with a "Floyd Upgrades" big brass block (for more sustain and resonance), and an ESP arming adjuster (for increased stability, and a slight increase in sustain and resonance throughout the body). I've upgraded the bridge pickup with a Duncan Custom which works well for the tuning I play in (drop-B), and the general style I play with it. I'm using Ernie Ball Cobalt strings, and I've become a believer in what this strings can deliver.


----------



## 34cupablanca

I have a Fender American stratocaster in tobacco sunburst, which has a Seymour Duncan hot rail in the bridge, similar to how Tom morello has it. 

My newest purchase is an Epiphone sg, cherry red fitted with Seymour Duncan humbucker set, jb and jazz pickups. That is my main guitar at the moment, love it and was pretty cheap, guitar plus pickups around $360.

For amp I use Peavey valve king 112 combo. Pedals are evh flanger, Ernie Ball volume pedal, big dots tuner, boss dd6 delay. Would like to add a Dunlop wah sometime. 

Strings I recommend the GHS strings.


----------



## beerguy0

Adding to the axe collection:
   

   
  I wanted something with a vibrato bar. Love the playability and tone, but this thing is a royal pain to tune.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





beerguy0 said:


> Adding to the axe collection:
> 
> 
> 
> but this thing is a royal pain to tune.


 
   
  Wait until you change your strings' gauge !


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Wait until you change your strings' gauge !


 

 I have absolutely no intention of changing string gauge. It's going to be bad enough just changing strings.


----------



## EnOYiN

beerguy0 said:


> I have absolutely no intention of changing string gauge. It's going to be bad enough just changing strings.:blink:




It's a floyd rose bridge I guess?


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> It's a floyd rose bridge I guess?


 

 It's the Ibanez Edge III bridge, which is basically a copy of the Floyd Rose bridge. (The patents on the original FR bridge expired.)


----------



## EnOYiN

beerguy0 said:


> It's the Ibanez Edge III bridge, which is basically a copy of the Floyd Rose bridge. (The patents on the original FR bridge expired.)




I see. The first time I started tuning my first guitar with a floyd rose bridge I broke a string straight away because I forgot to take off the screws on the nut.  Changing strings isn't that bad though. Just make sure you don't take off all the strings at once.


----------



## Moab

Quote: 





daigo said:


> I've been looking at getting a starter electrical guitar set up to learn with and this thread is not helping me with my budget.  Some beautiful pictures in here.


 
   
  There are some good cheap used guitars out there.  Almost everything I have was bought used.  I bought four used Taylor acoustics and ended up keeping the one that sounded best to me which was a used $300.00 110E.  I thought it sounded better than the higher end Taylor 414 I had.  The playability is fantastic, it stays in tune due to the great tuners on it and the 110e I have sounds great.  
   
  I bought a used Blackstar HT-5 tube head recently for $150.00.  I seen a guy on You Tube playing a Ratt song thought one of these and he sounded fantastic.  This amp does sound really good.  I am impressed by it.
   
  A cheap Fender or Squire electric guitar can be found easily enough.  A used Mex Strat can be bought for $300.00 and sold for $300.00 if you want to get rid of it later on.  Those Mex Strats are very good for the money.


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





rydock said:


> My main guitar is an ESP Japan custom shop. The quality of these are undisputedly the best around. I've modded the floyd rose trem with a "Floyd Upgrades" big brass block (for more sustain and resonance), and an ESP arming adjuster (for increased stability, and a slight increase in sustain and resonance throughout the body). I've upgraded the bridge pickup with a Duncan Custom which works well for the tuning I play in (drop-B), and the general style I play with it. I'm using Ernie Ball Cobalt strings, and I've become a believer in what this strings can deliver.


 
   
  I have a set of the Ernie Ball Cobalt strings (9-42s) that I'm planning to put on my Epiphone Nighthawk when I change strings. I've read some good things about these strings, and I'm looking forward to trying them out. (I'm actually about due for a string change, so maybe I'll try them out tonight.)


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





moab said:


> There are some good cheap used guitars out there.  Almost everything I have was bought used.  I bought four used Taylor acoustics and ended up keeping the one that sounded best to me which was a used $300.00 110E.  I thought it sounded better than the higher end Taylor 414 I had.  The playability is fantastic, it stays in tune due to the great tuners on it and the 110e I have sounds great.
> 
> I bought a used Blackstar HT-5 tube head recently for $150.00.  I seen a guy on You Tube playing a Ratt song thought one of these and he sounded fantastic.  This amp does sound really good.  I am impressed by it.
> 
> A cheap Fender or Squire electric guitar can be found easily enough.  A used Mex Strat can be bought for $300.00 and sold for $300.00 if you want to get rid of it later on.  Those Mex Strats are very good for the money.


 
   
  I considered a Mex Strat for a while but could never find one on craigslist for a decent price.  The guitar I really wanted was a low end Gibson/Epiphone Les Paul body since a lot of the bands I listen to use that type of guitar.  However, ended up with a Schecter Damien Elite that was on close out for a discontinued color (dark metallic blue) at $230 shipped from Amazon because it reviewed as a quality build that holds tune well.  It's an attractive guitar with a nice fretboard, though the tone probably leans more toward metal with how much sustain the thing gets with through body strings.  I've been doing a little practice when I can in the evening, trying to build muscle memory for basic chords and also to pick a little faster.  Learning to play a guitar is as hard as I had imagined it being.


----------



## Moab

daigo said:


> I considered a Mex Strat for a while but could never find one on craigslist for a decent price.  The guitar I really wanted was a low end Gibson/Epiphone Les Paul body since a lot of the bands I listen to use that type of guitar.  However, ended up with a Schecter Damien Elite that was on close out for a discontinued color (dark metallic blue) at $230 shipped from Amazon because it reviewed as a quality build that holds tune well.  It's an attractive guitar with a nice fretboard, though the tone probably leans more toward metal with how much sustain the thing gets with through body strings.  I've been doing a little practice when I can in the evening, trying to build muscle memory for basic chords and also to pick a little faster.  Learning to play a guitar is as hard as I had imagined it being.




Get the guitar you want most. If that is an Epi Les Paul then buy one. I recommend buying used, but that is just me. Playing guitar is hard at first, but for those that love it then it becomes easier and fun. I really like my Blackstar BH-5 amp for $150.00 used. That amp sounds great. I have played through vintage Marshalls and high end amps. I am impressed by the cheap Blackstar. I also thought it was the best sounding Blackstar model, but I like Marshall high gain to vintage tone.


----------



## kyle90

if on a budget, ALWAYS buy used. you just get so much more for your money


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





kyle90 said:


> if on a budget, ALWAYS buy used. you just get so much more for your money


 

 I picked up this beauty for $200 off of Craigslist the other day:
   
  Yamaha APX500FM (Flame Maple top)
   
  I also bought an Ibanez acoustic amp for $60 off Craigslist.


----------



## jmwreck




----------



## Sylaw

meet my New Babe.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  The 7 String Bitch


----------



## jmwreck




----------



## IcedTea

What kind of music do you play jmwreck?


----------



## jmwreck

Quote: 





icedtea said:


> What kind of music do you play jmwreck?


 
  I usually play rock, grunge and sometimes instrumental.  I have no specifics coz I play alone, I just jam along with backtracks.


----------



## Sylaw

Any one who plays doom metal here?


----------



## beerguy0

Traded in my Ibanez for this:
   
  2009 Epiphone Dot


----------



## IcedTea

Which Ibanez did you trade??


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





icedtea said:


> Which Ibanez did you trade??


 
   

   
  This one. Not really my style, I guess. I'm more into blues and classic rock, and the whole Floyd Rose thing is really more bother than it's worth. (I guess I'm not a trem guy). The Dot is a much nicer guitar, has great blues tones, even with the stock pickups.


----------



## IcedTea

Mine is an Ibanez Artcore AS103 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  semi-hollows sure are sexy


----------



## Vidmaven

Here's my MIK DOT


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





icedtea said:


> Mine is an Ibanez Artcore AS103
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, I'm really starting to like semi-hollow guitars. Something about them, both the looks and the tones you can get. The Dot is a blast to play, even through my Mustang I. Can't wait to get a tube amp, although I can get some pretty good crunch cranking the gain knob with the Twin Reverb setting.
   
  Quote: 





vidmaven said:


> Here's my MIK DOT


 
   Nice. The newer Dots are made in China, but mine seems to be pretty well constructed. Can't really find much as far as fit/finish to complain about. Love the tone.


----------



## Vidmaven

Quote: 





beerguy0 said:


> Yeah, I'm really starting to like semi-hollow guitars. Something about them, both the looks and the tones you can get. The Dot is a blast to play, even through my Mustang I. Can't wait to get a tube amp, although I can get some pretty good crunch cranking the gain knob with the Twin Reverb setting.
> 
> Nice. The newer Dots are made in China, but mine seems to be pretty well constructed. Can't really find much as far as fit/finish to complain about. Love the tone.


 
   
   
  I run mine through a Peavey Classic 30 head into a Crate Blue Voodoo half stack. All the Peavey tube goodness and plenty of crunch. If I want to get real loud and piss off the neighbors I have a Crate Blue Voodoo BV120H all tube head.


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





vidmaven said:


> I run mine through a Peavey Classic 30 head into a Crate Blue Voodoo half stack. All the Peavey tube goodness and plenty of crunch. If I want to get real loud and piss off the neighbors I have a Crate Blue Voodoo BV120H all tube head.


 
   
  Nice amp setup.
   
  I'm looking at this amp. Great range of tones, and you can dial down the power, so you can get the tone you want without getting visits from the police.
   

   
   
http://www.blackstaramps.com/products/ht-5r/


----------



## beerguy0

Adding to the axe collection:
   
  2007 Gretsch Electromatic Corvette, signed by Fred Gretsch. This guitar had been hanging around the shop all these years. I got it pretty cheap, it was filthy and somewhat nicked up, strings totally shot. I just finished cleaning her up and restringing. Loving the short scale, seeing as I have tiny hands.


----------



## wind016

My one and only electric guitar, PRS 513. It's a versatile beast and best playing guitar I've ever laid my hands on. I still have a thing for Les Pauls, but I think the next instrument I'll get myself is a violin.


----------



## jmwreck




----------



## theruns

Currently I have:
   
  Guitars:
  - 2005 Epiphone Les Paul Standard w/ GFS Fat Pat pickups and other mods (Main Guitar)
  - 1980s Fender Stratocaster (E-series)
  - Home built telecaster
  - BC Rich Warlock that I painted
  - LTD MH-100qmnt
  - Sigma DM-4 acoustic
   
  Amps:
  - VHT Special 6 w/ JJ Tubes running through a custom 1x12 cab I built. (Main Amp)
  - Vox AD60VT


----------



## Udonitron

A couple of my faves...guitars and amps are to me what headphones are you most of you.
  I have WAY too many lol


----------



## Udonitron

Just finished refinishing these...nitro lacquer
  All I buy and collect is Made in Japan
   
  Bacchus Jr African mahogany
   

   
  And my keeper ESP Custom Ordered Jr in Honduran Mahogany, 1 piece...refinished in 5 coats of tung oil then nitro'ed with 3 thin coats.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





udonitron said:


> A couple of my faves...guitars and amps are to me what headphones are you most of you.
> I* have WAY too many lol*


 
  an understatement


----------



## Udonitron

Well 40+ guitars & 15 or so amps is not too bad...is it?


----------



## nick n

Not all that bad I suppose. ( You just made me count headphones...let's just leave it at that. * insert crying smiley here *)


----------



## Udonitron




----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





udonitron said:


>


 
   
  Gotta love a Bigsby bridge.
   
  My Gretsch Electromatic Corvette, hanging in the shop before I took it home. Bigsby B50 bridge.
   

   
   
  I finally got a tube amp yesterday. I found an Egnater Tweaker 15W 112 Combo amp for $300 on CL. (Goes for $600 new.) Couldn't pass up the deal, and the amp was in my house less than four hours after seeing the ad. This thing has tone for days, and can get stupidly loud when cranked. Fortunately, the master volume lets you get good tone without getting the police involved.


----------



## Udonitron

Haha yeah 15w is all you need.
  Mic it if you need it louder!


----------



## Udonitron




----------



## David Chavez

I have a album on face book of a few guitars I've owned which doesn't include all of my guitar!!
https://www.facebook.com/aj.roomate/media_set?set=a.121710414664360.25074.100004762054703&type=3\
  I forgot a few more gibson les pauls and sg's and taylor's. But hey I have some nice ones like a gibson 59 with brazilian fingerboard, extremely early (I believe below first 25 made) breedlove, lp 80's signed by slash and eddie van halen etc etc. Perks of being in los angeles!!!!


----------



## David Chavez

Sorry for the link you will need to sign in facebook and go through my albums. It's the one named "A few guitars I've owned" trust me its worth the extra steps if you love guitars.


----------



## Vidmaven

Here's my Photobucket library of guitars, amps and effects that I own or have owned.

http://s149.photobucket.com/user/Vidmaven/library/Guitars?sort=3&page=1

Warning there are over 1,000 pics.


----------



## beerguy0

Picked up an Alvarez AJ418C/12 over the weekend. 12 string A/E, solid spruce top and spalted maple back and sides. Sounds great, and the spalted maple is amazing to look at.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





beerguy0 said:


> Picked up an Alvarez AJ418C/12 over the weekend.


 
  Spalted maple is amazing but it's very hard to get it right on an acoustic instrument. Did you buy it used?


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





customcoco said:


> Spalted maple is amazing but it's very hard to get it right on an acoustic instrument. Did you buy it used?


 

 Got it from Craigslist. It had been listed for over a month, and the seller had recently been dropping the price. I actually almost pulled the trigger on Friday, at $525, but held off. Saturday morning it was down to $495, and I would up getting it for $490, with the case.
   
  So far, I'm very happy with the sound. I think some new strings will only improve the tone.


----------



## customcoco

beerguy0 said:


> So far, I'm very happy with the sound. I think some new strings will only improve the tone.




Oh I was just giving an amateur luthier's point of view. Spalted maple's very unstable, which is why it's not used for necks but, I agree, it looks fantastic.


----------



## Doc B.

The spalted maple is no doubt just the top layer of a laminate. Your are right, it's more common on solid body guitars. Like this one -
   
http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/msg/3922863657.html
   
  I just want everyone to know that I was very polite to the guy who wanted to trade a pair of Bose 901s for it.


----------



## customcoco

Quote: 





doc b. said:


> The spalted maple is no doubt just the top layer of a laminate. Your are right, it's more common on solid body guitars. Like this one -
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/msg/3922863657.html
> 
> I just want everyone to know that I was very polite to the guy who wanted to trade a pair of Bose 901s for it.


 

 Yes of course.
   
  Very nice axe. I really like the contrast between the black body and the maple table. It's not something that I've seen very often, most of the time spalted maple appears on oil finished or clear glossy finished instruments.
   
  Now the strings : 10/43 really? Back when I used to play the guitar I used 14/54 custom sets ! I guess that's why the transition to electric bass was so smooth


----------



## Doc B.

Thanks for the kind words. The French polish was fun to put on. At least the first three days of the process were fun... I put 10s on because I have found potential buyers sometimes balk at heavy strings and 10s are the stock Tele string set. I had 13-52s on it.


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





doc b. said:


> The spalted maple is no doubt just the top layer of a laminate. Your are right, it's more common on solid body guitars. Like this one -
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/msg/3922863657.html
> 
> I just want everyone to know that I was very polite to the guy who wanted to trade a pair of Bose 901s for it.


 

 Nice looking guitar. I've never seen a Telly like that. Did you make the body?
   
  You're right about the construction of the Alvarez - the back and sides are maple laminate, with spalted maple veneer. The top is solid spruce. It really is a nice sounding (and looking) guitar. I've got new strings on order that should be here today. (Never restrung a 12 string - this should be interesting.)
   
  Edit: 13-52 strings? Yeah, I can see why most people would balk at those. I generally use either 9-42 or 10-46 on my electrics. (I'm somewhat of a beginner, and heavy strings are difficult to play on any complicated chord forms. The 12 string is proving to be a challenge, but it should build my hand strength pretty quickly.)


----------



## Doc B.

I bought the body in ready to finish form from an ebay seller. Sanded down, filled the back grain with a skim coat of clear epoxy, sanded again. Front clear French polish built up over several days, made from Bullseye shellac sealer and alcohol, rubbed in with a cotton covered wool felt pad with a light coat of olive oil. Back finish is the same shellac tinted with a dark walnut dye powder, over many more days. After the time investment I cannot fathom how anyone could do an entire grand piano this way. Don't know if it really affects the sound of a solid body guitar vs. polyester or lacquer, but I do like the way the grain looks and the finish has a nice "not plastic" look and feel. The next guitar I did got a Birchwood Casey Tru-Oil finish. Not as deep looking by a long shot, but it did go on in a single afternoon. I've also done a guitar shot with nitro lacquer.


----------



## passion4audio

Currently I'm enjoying these...
   
  Guitars:
   
  1996 Gmp "Elite" (see my avatar)
   
  Ron Kirn "Barn Buster" - KILLER tele-style, excellent boutique builder!
   
  Don Grosh "Electratone" (I believe only about 600 of these P90-equipped beauties were made).
   
  Amp:   Pure 64 "Mean Street Classic 20"


----------



## passion4audio

I had a 1977 I Ibanez Artist I stupidly let go in my younger days.  
   
  I'm thinking my next guitar might be along the lines of a late 1970's Ibanez AS200 - similar to a Gibson ES-335.


----------



## jmwreck

od overdose
   

   

   
   

   

order switcher


----------



## beerguy0

My latest acquisition. One month old PRS SE Custom Semi-Hollow, complete with all accessories. Perfect condition, still had the plastic on the pickguard. Got it for $400 off CL. This will replace my Epiphone Dot. (I like the Dot, but the size and weight bother my shoulders. A friend of mine is going to buy it off me next month, which will help finance my next purchase.)


----------



## Udonitron

Nice score!


----------



## Doc B.

Here's my latest build, a great big Shine jazzbox with a Gretsch Johnny Smith style floating pup, Grover Imperials, a custom tuneomatic on ebony bridge base that I put together with Graphtech saddles, Graphtec nut, and one of those cool looking "finger" tailpieces. Ebony pickguard, Infeld George Bensons. It's being played by Art Khu, through a Bottlehead Tode.


----------



## beerguy0

^^^ Very nice. I have an urge to build a guitar, but until then, I keep buying them.
  
 My latest:
  
 Epiphone Masterbilt EF-500RCCE. All solid woods, rosewood body with a cedar top. Sounds and plays great, especially for fingerstyle. It's a wide neck (1.75") and has nice wide spacing at the bridge.


----------



## n0str3ss

Wow


----------



## JonasRas

Finaly mine!


----------



## Udonitron




----------



## BoyFreak

Udonitron - that is sweet.  I just recently sold mine electric blue tele.  Still feel strange without it.


----------



## Udonitron

I think 7 Tele's might be too many but I cannot seem to find a reason to sell a few haha.


----------



## BoyFreak

Naw 7 teles is the right amount.  1 for each day of the week.


----------



## IcedTea

What do you run your teles through Udon?


----------



## beerguy0

jonasras said:


> Finaly mine!


 
  
 I've always loved the SG. Definitely on my "must own someday list". And red is the only color for an SG, IMO.
  


udonitron said:


>


 
  
 What year is that Telly?


----------



## Udonitron

icedtea said:


> What do you run your teles through Udon?


 
 Though this 1967 Japanese Elk Fender Clone.
 I recapped it and it sounds amazing.
 I built the 2x10 matching cab


----------



## Migou67

My last guitar, a Fender American Deluxe Stratocaster, bought already some time ago, my favorite.
  

  
 Here is my lair for an old musician like me (old phone pictures, sorry).


----------



## IcedTea

Man, all you guys with your guitars making me jelly >.<


----------



## BoyFreak

Seriously another hobby I need to stay away from.


----------



## beerguy0

boyfreak said:


> Seriously another hobby I need to stay away from.


 
  
 Yeah, tell me about it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  GAS is a terrible thing.
  
 Speaking of which...my new amp. Blackstar HT-5TH. Limited edition, 5 Watts with 2x10 Celestion speakers. This one is #1 of 2500. The low power lets me get good tone at reasonable levels, plus it has an excellent cabinet-emulated headphone output.


----------



## IcedTea

How are you liking the amp beerguy??
  
 It looks really pretty  It's a super huge amp for being only 5 watts
  
  
 Are you planning on picking up any pedals anytime soon?


----------



## beerguy0

icedtea said:


> How are you liking the amp beerguy??
> 
> It looks really pretty  It's a super huge amp for being only 5 watts
> 
> ...


 

 It's a 2x10 cabinet, so yeah, it's pretty big. Weighs around 27 lbs. Sounds great, I'm liking it a lot. It's designed to be able to get tube breakup similar to a 100W amp driven hard, at reasonable levels, and so far I find it does that quite well. Very easy to get good crunch at bedroom levels with the OD channel, plus it has an excellent cabinet-modeling headphone output. The clean channel is nice if you want crystal clear, but the OD channel is pretty clean if you keep the gain low and control your pick attack. The amp has very good touch sensitivity with even a moderate amount of gain.
  
 I have a Zoom G2.1u multi-effect pedal, plus I just got a Danoelectric Fish & Chips EQ pedal. I'm starting to look at getting a pedal board together, probably going to get a compressor pedal next. I'm also considering building some pedals to save a few bucks.


----------



## DrAwesome3800

Yay... something that I can actually talk about and not feel stupid about on this forum (just getting into headphones). I play mainly Blues and Classical. The blues is on an Epiphone Dot Studio to a Marshall Mg30fx. It's a great setup for me. On the classical side of things I'm using a Takamine G-124. Oh and I'm left handed if that matters. Those are only my main things though I have a couple other guitars that don't get as much play time.


----------



## IcedTea

@beerguy0 niiiiice  I want to start buying some pedals to experiment around but I'm not sure where to start. If I should buy separate pedals or maybe looking into like a line pod hd500
  
@DrAwesome3800 how's the Epiphone dot? I have a Ibanez AS103 that I want to change the pick ups on later on. I've been playing with my SE custom 24 waaaaay more. It's making me consider if I should sell the Ibanez, but I have a feeling I'll regret it later on if I do. 
  
 Oh, does your takamine classical have fret marks on them? Mine doesn't have any dots, so it's REALLY hard for me to play on it lol I can't find the 5th fret as quickly as I want to :/ 
  
 (I mainly wanted to learn to play Final Fantasy songs on the classical lol )
  
  
 Hopefully later on when I have more money I can upgrade my amp. (and build my own strat too!) Still debating if I want to get a Marshall amp or a Fender.


----------



## beerguy0

icedtea said:


> @beerguy0 niiiiice  I want to start buying some pedals to experiment around but I'm not sure where to start. If I should buy separate pedals or maybe looking into like a line pod hd500
> 
> @DrAwesome3800 how's the Epiphone dot? I have a Ibanez AS103 that I want to change the pick ups on later on. I've been playing with my SE custom 24 waaaaay more. It's making me consider if I should sell the Ibanez, but I have a feeling I'll regret it later on if I do.
> 
> ...


 

 Line 6 makes some good stuff. I find a multi-effect pedal, while not as good as a pedal chain, to be a good way to figure out what effects you like. If you play around and discover you hate flangers, then you know to not bother to add one to your pedal board, when you get to that point. The modeling stuff can be nice too. I like the Mesa-Boogie model in my Zoom pedal, for instance.
  
 I also have an Epiphone Dot, and they are definitely nice guitars. I like mine, but I recently got a PRS SE Custom Semi-Hollow and will be selling the Dot, mostly due to the size and weight aggravating my shoulder problems.
  
  
  

  
  
  

  
  
 There are a lot options for amps beyond Fender and Marshall. Blackstar amps have an ISF control that lets you go from US to British tone. I also have an Egnater Tweaker that has numerous tone controls to tailor the sound to whatever you like. It really depends on what kind of music you play. If you're a metal guy, then you probably do not want a Fender. Check out some of the guitar forums and seek advice there before you jump into an amp purchase.
  
 Here are a couple to get you started. (Sorry about your wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) The Gear Page tends to be more boutique/vintage oriented, but gets a lot of traffic. Guitar Forums gets less traffic, but has some very knowledgeable folks that can help.
  
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php
  
http://www.guitarforums.com/index.php


----------



## Doc B.

Re pedals, I'll give a little plug for a friend of mine. Matt's shop is literally a stone's throw across the parking lot from Bottleheadquarters - one big room of shelves jam packed with pedals.
  
http://www.themadape.com/


----------



## Muinarc

Just an old family photo.


----------



## IcedTea

Man, Gibson, Guild, Gretsch, Fender and Taylor?? 
  
 I don't think you're missing anything else


----------



## DrAwesome3800

icedtea said:


> @beerguy0 niiiiice  I want to start buying some pedals to experiment around but I'm not sure where to start. If I should buy separate pedals or maybe looking into like a line pod hd500
> 
> @DrAwesome3800 how's the Epiphone dot? I have a Ibanez AS103 that I want to change the pick ups on later on. I've been playing with my SE custom 24 waaaaay more. It's making me consider if I should sell the Ibanez, but I have a feeling I'll regret it later on if I do.
> 
> ...


 
 I love my dot it really can be turned into whatever sound you want with a little tweaking. I think I may add a bigsby to mine if i can find one suitable. That will add a little more tone. And no mine does no have the fret markers as most traditional classical guitars do not. After playing it for a while it really becomes second nature, though ive been playing mine for two years and still have to count from time to time. On a previous guitar I had that did not have markers so I took white finger nail polish and put it on the side of the neck and that works fine  just be careful as to where you put it.


----------



## beerguy0

muinarc said:


> Just an old family photo.


 
  
 Nice little collection you have there. Love the Gretsch especially.


----------



## Muinarc

beerguy0 said:


> Nice little collection you have there. Love the Gretsch especially.


 
 Hey thanks. The Gretsch has been a great instrument.
  
 Here is the newest addition to the family.


----------



## kangcore

Hey folks, been a while. Recently started playing out again last year, and decided that a major rig renovation is in order. Here's the new setup for home, studio, stage... everything.
  

  
 Not the best photo, but I'm somewhat underequipped in the camera department (no thanks to all the headphones and guitar gear I'm buying). Anyway, have quit my Gibson habit (for now), and switched to Reverend. Had been rocking a Gibson Nighthawk for a few years (after rocking a Les Paul and SG for many more), mainly because of the wide variety of tones I can pull out of the Hawk. That said, there's a nasal twang to the Nighthawk that just annoys me, and it just doesn't have enough cut for me. Have also shaken up my pedalboard a bunch. Previously rocked a Timmy > Jetter GSB > Tech 21 Boost DLA > Malekko Chicklet > Mesa F30. But decided to take a different route after playing with this setup for a few years.
  
 So here's the rundown on the rig:
 Reverend Reeves Gabrels II > TC Polytune Mini > Walrus Audio Jupiter (Black Friday edition) > Tech 21 Oxford > Eventide H9 > ZT Lunchbox
  
 Bascially, with this rig, I can pretty much cover a lot of ground tonally, plus run direct if I have to - the Oxford puts out a line level signal. I'm pretty much a dirty amp, roll off volume for clean tone kinda guy now. Most of the time when I play out, I don't bring my own amp and just use whatever's been catered for backline-wise. If the amp gets me where I wanna go, great. If I get a Jazz chorus, or some solid state thing, no worries - I'll run the amp in clean, and run the Oxford as a preamp to put me in my preferred tonal ballpark. Speaking of which, the Oxford gives me a wide range of Orange-flavoured tones - the knobs are amazingly dynamic and interactive, and a slight twist brings about a dramatic difference. Spent hours just experimenting with tones. Amazing. Sounds best run into the front of an amp, but it'll work for DI to a PA (didn't try), or direct into an audio interface for recording (tried, sounded decent but a bit too dry).
  
 With the H9, I get to run more effects than just a delay and reverb (as I had on my previous board), but the single effect restriction forces me to really use these effects sparingly and make them count. I don't stack effects anymore, not like when I ran my monster 10-pedal board years ago. Have long repented of my many effects sins. 
  
 The ZT is really something else though. Its tiny size belies its huge, huge sound. It's solid state, puts out about 200W (Class A/B). It's got a lovely, lovely Fender-y clean tone. Brittle overdrive as you turn the gain up - not my thing, though might suit some raunchier blues players. Slightly mid-ish response which I had to dial out with the Oxford. 
  
 OK, I think I've gone on enough.Here's another pic of the Reverend. Because, flame maple top.


----------



## Migou67

You give me also want to re connect my guitar, that's a long time since I no longer played, you have a nice and clean setup


----------



## Muinarc

kangcore, that Reverend's top looks fantastic!


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Just getting into the whole guitar thing.  Taking lessons at the moment but probably accomplishing more based off of Youtube videos at this point.
  
 Picked up a shop built Stratocaster copy with Texas Special pick-ups and an AXL Medway Special amp with Celestion GM12 Greenback for the electric side.
  

  
  

  
 And a Martin OMC-160GTE for the analog side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## customcoco

vpivinylspinner said:


> Just getting into the whole guitar thing.  Taking lessons at the moment but probably accomplishing more based off of Youtube videos at this point.
> 
> Picked up a shop built Stratocaster copy with Texas Special pick-ups and an AXL Medway Special amp with Celestion GM12 Greenback for the electric side.


 
 Ahhh Texas specials, reminds me of SRV... Great pickups on an equally great guitar ! Have fun !


----------



## customcoco

muinarc said:


> Hey thanks. The Gretsch has been a great instrument.
> 
> Here is the newest addition to the family.


 

 Amazing shade of blue on that duesenberg ! Wonderful guitars those ones..


----------



## Muinarc

Thank you, it has been a blast to play!


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Those Duesenbergs are really gorgeous guitars.  Never been able to play one but I would like to try at some point.
  
 I stopped by the shop to get some supplies and ended up walking away with another Martin.  This one sounds fantastic.  I guess electric guitars are big here, but I just love the sound of an acoustic.


----------



## Muinarc

I can't blame you, especially if you're playing Martin's like your new one. Wow that's a nice top, great book matching.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Yeah, I can't get enough of the Martin sound.
  
 Picked up this one last night.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Decided to get some variance in the collection so I picked up a brilliant hand made form Boucher and a Gibson J-45 Custom this week.


----------



## beerguy0

I've been actively moving guitars around lately. Updates:
  
 Reverend Kingbolt. Traded an amp and cash for this guy. Love the neck and body shape, the pickups maybe not so much.
  

  
 Squier Bullet Strat - Got this for $20 off CL. Needed some work, have it in almost playable condition. New bridge, Tusq nut, and tuners. Needs to have the frets leveled and crowned, which will be my next project as soon as I get the tools.
  

  
 Got my amp back I traded for the Kingbolt. Paid the same price I got it for used, with the custom cover and amp stand at no extra charge.
 (Like loaning someone your car and getting it back with new tires)
  

  
  
 Traded the Kingbolt for a 2008 Charger with Kent Armstrong Stealth P90 pickups. Like the tone of these pups much better than the Kingbolt.
  

  
  
 And last but not least, I picked up a bass rig yesterday. Never played bass at all, but had been wanting to try. This literally fell into my lap from a co-worker. $175 for a 1999 Ibanez EDB600 bass with HSC, tuner, cable, and scale book, plus a Hartke B60 amp. Guitar needed a setup and cleaning, plus some new strings, but is in decent condition.


----------



## raymondlin

Yamaha THR-10 amplifier
Taylor T5 Standard in Red Edgeburst
Taylor GS Mini Mahogany 
PRS Custom 24 with a 10-Top in Black Gold


----------



## customcoco

raymondlin said:


> Yamaha THR-10 amplifier
> Taylor T5 Standard in Red Edgeburst
> Taylor GS Mini Mahogany
> PRS Custom 24 with a 10-Top in Black Gold


 
 That PRS's absolutely stunning..


----------



## Muinarc

Nice gear beerguy0 and raymondlin! Thanks for sharing too


----------



## StratocasterMan

I've got a bunch of other guitars, but I don't have pictures of them handy. For now, here's a picture of my Takamine EG-334C.


----------



## StratocasterMan

My moto has always been, "If Takamine is good enough for The Boss, it's good enough for me." LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That's because Bruce Springsteen has appeared onstage playing Takamine acoustic guitars for many years.


----------



## customcoco

stratocasterman said:


> My moto has always been, "If Takamine is good enough for The Boss, it's good enough for me." LOL


 
 Then, why "StratocasterMan"?
  
 I thought that Bruce had always used a Tele...


----------



## StratocasterMan

customcoco said:


> Then, why "StratocasterMan"?
> 
> I thought that Bruce had always used a Tele...


 
  
 Bruce uses a Tele for an electric, but everytime I've ever seen him playing acoustic, he's used a Takamine.
  
 If you look around, you can find plenty of history of The Boss playing Takamine acoustics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Springsteen has been playing Takamine acoustics for many years. A Google image search will find plenty of pictures of Springsteen playing Takemine acoustics.


----------



## beerguy0

customcoco said:


> Then, why "StratocasterMan"?
> 
> I thought that Bruce had always used a Tele...


 

 The guitar he is most noted for is actually a 50's Fender Esquire.


----------



## pandaonslaught

Here are my guitars!


----------



## Doc B.

Very nice! What do you think the odds are of me guessing your favorite color on the first try?


----------



## pandaonslaught

uhhhhhh 4/5 


doc b. said:


> Very nice! What do you think the odds are of me guessing your favorite color on the first try?


----------



## raymondlin

Got this as a gift today.  Each piece is an amazing pieces of art.


----------



## beerguy0

doc b. said:


> Very nice! What do you think the odds are of me guessing your favorite color on the first try?


 
  
  


pandaonslaught said:


> uhhhhhh 4/5


 
  
 Which of these is not like the others?


----------



## Ankaret

Classical: Ramirez 2NE
 Electric: Fender butterscotch thin skin 52 RI, US Made Fender Blues Jr. Tweed (dark and buzzy), Roland Space Echo, Maxon vintage analog delay.
  
 Also borrowing my buddy's amazing guitar while he is in Vietnam. It's an old Guild M30 from the 60s. Sort of like a slightly bigger version of the M-20 made famous by Nick Drake aficionados.


----------



## theruns

You could say I like guitars   
  
 Top row (left to right): 2005 Epiphone Les Paul Standard w/ GFS Fat Pat pickups
                                1986 Fender Stratocaster Made In Japan
                                ~2004 ESP LTD MH-100QMNT
  
 Bottom row:              BC Rich warlock 
                                 Home built telecaster
  
 Amps:                      VHT Special 6 w/ JJ tubes
                                 79 Fender Vibrochamp w/ Jensen MOD 8-20 speaker
  
 Pedals (right to left): Behringer TO100, Digitech Bad Monkey, Joyo Ultimate Drive, Fender Starcaster Chorus, Joyo Analog delay.
  
 There are other things not pictured like a Roland MicroCube, Modified Boss DS-1, Sigma DM-4 Acoustic guitar, Misc other pedals


----------



## magiccabbage

How am I only seeing this thread now. I will post pics of my baby later.


----------



## Kaeru92

I own this baby (actually an LTD H-1001 FM)

  
 As well as a Black/white stratocaster that's a Japan made edition, with a floyd rose floating bridge. I don't have any pics with me though.


----------



## raymondlin

Anyone have an Bogner Atma?  This amp is high on my list of my next tube amp to get.


----------



## beerguy0

The latest addition to the stable: Gretsch G5420 Electromatic. I went to a guitar show over the weekend, and wound up doing a trade and getting the exact guitar I went there looking for. I've been wanting a Gretsch hollowbody ever since I got my Gretsch Corvette last year.


----------



## magiccabbage

beerguy0 said:


> The latest addition to the stable: Gretsch G5420 Electromatic. I went to a guitar show over the weekend, and wound up doing a trade and getting the exact guitar I went there looking for. I've been wanting a Gretsch hollowbody ever since I got my Gretsch Corvette last year.


 
 What does the neck feel like - is it fast or does it have that "stickiness" like most arc-tops have? I love the look of gretch guitars


----------



## beerguy0

magiccabbage said:


> What does the neck feel like - is it fast or does it have that "stickiness" like most arc-tops have? I love the look of gretch guitars


 
  
 It's not a shredder neck, but it is pretty slim, with a definite "D" profile. 
  
 They seem to work pretty well for Brian Setzer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Also, my new bass arrived today. I was looking for a short scale bass, and got an Epiphone Rumblekat. The A string has a bad buzz on the open and first four frets, which is kind of disappointing. I've not had real good luck buying guitars online, and the streak now is 1 good guitar, two guitars with problems. I like the bass itself, very comfortable and fairly light for a bass. The shorter scale is much easier for me to play, especially the first few frets.


----------



## Arty McGhee

That's a beautiful bass
Here's my longhorn
Not bad for a reissue


----------



## Arty McGhee

Sorry crappy pic


----------



## Arty McGhee

Baritone uke


----------



## Arty McGhee

65 melody maker


73 Flying V



Dano shorthorn



Epi Sheraton 




To name a few


----------



## Arty McGhee

Melody maker again


----------



## raymondlin




----------



## customcoco

raymondlin said:


>


 
 I've always got a thing for blue guitars, and that one's absolutely fantastic.
  
 The shade, the texture... Everything.
  
 Beautiful axes Arty McGhee ! How does that Danelec' play !


----------



## Arty McGhee

Love the Dano
Plays great flat fingerboard
There's a blow switch that bypasses everything
And just gives you all 3 lipstick tube wide open
Bright and jangly warm distortion

Dig it


----------



## Arty McGhee

raymondlin said:


>




Is that PRS

Beautiful man
Dig the color


----------



## raymondlin

Yes it is, good eye! Normally no moons confuses people a little.


----------



## karlgerman

Paul Reed´s my favourite too!


----------



## jmwreck

Rat






Britannia






Mutron


----------



## raymondlin

Nice pedals, look very boutique and one off ! 
  
 I am building mine fro scratch at the moment.  Have 1/2 already purchased and on the way.  Pics when its done but it should consists of:-
  
 TC Polytune Noir
 Barber Compact Tone Press
 JHS Double Barrel
 Scarab Deluxe
 EQD Cloven Hoof
 Caroline Guitar Co Icacurs
 JHS Colour Box
 Strymon Timeline
 Strymon Bigsky
 Hotone Wally Looper
 Chase Bliss Warped Vinyl 
  
 Powered by a Cioks DC10 on a Pedaltrain 3.


----------



## beerguy0

My latest acquisition, a 1960 Harmony Broadway acoustic archtop.


----------



## Arty McGhee

beerguy0 said:


> My latest acquisition, a 1960 Harmony Broadway acoustic archtop.


 
 looks to be in exceptional condition nice find
 how does it play?


----------



## beerguy0

arty mcghee said:


> looks to be in exceptional condition nice find
> how does it play?


 
  
 With the exception of a crack in the side near the neck, it's in very good condition. When I first got it, it was very stiff to play and had high action. I switched from the 12-54s that were on it to 11-47s, which took out a lot neck bow and helped lower the action. I'm still getting the bridge positioned for intonation, but that will lower the action even further, I think. It's actually pretty playable with the lighter strings. I was afraid this would be a slide-only guitar, but I think it will be a decent player.


----------



## BL33DnEaRs

Nice gear guys.  I have a few, ESP LTD Eclipse flamed black cherry, EMG 81/85 p/u, paired with a Mesa Boogie dual rect.  Sounds gnarly.  Neighbors hate it...Been eye-balling a PRS Custom 21 for a while.  They look so classy.


----------



## David

Uke-Fi.  Followng a work team building ukulele lesson evening, I got (after nerding out on the research) a black plastic Korala Explore Concert.
  
 Astounding example of cheapness done well. Injection moulded fingerboard and frets trumps wires hammered in haphazardly. Action and intonation is lovely.
  
 I honestly could listen to this every day.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMW03_WKljU


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Picked up my custom Telecaster with Hinman '68 pickups and Fishman VT Powerbridge.
  
http://www.vinylspinnerphoto.com/photos/i-g9V8J2h/0/X3/i-g9V8J2h-X3.jpg
  
http://www.vinylspinnerphoto.com/photos/i-psNTCnb/0/X3/i-psNTCnb-X3.jpg


----------



## Arty McGhee

david said:


> Uke-Fi.  Followng a work team building ukulele lesson evening, I got (after nerding out on the research) a black plastic Korala Explore Concert.
> 
> Astounding example of cheapness done well. Injection moulded fingerboard and frets trumps wires hammered in haphazardly. Action and intonation is lovely.
> 
> ...


 
 cool video
 i play baritone uke
 got the idea from lou barlow (dinosaur jr, sedadoh)
 its basically a tenor guitar
 its great for my tendonitis hands
 i take a lot of crap from my peers as
 no one seems to take it as a serious instrument
 the korala seems to be a british thing do you know of
 a US distributer... read some good reviews


----------



## David

Peers, eh? Always a problem until you staple their eylids open and make them watch every other YT of the Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain. Harsh, I know, but they will be better people afterwards.
  
 It sems like you may not be able to get a Korala Explore in America. However, I saw http://www.ebay.com/itm/Korala-Black-Panther-Concert-Ukulele-Fitted-With-Aquila-Strings-/171338484965?pt=UK_Musical_Instruments_Sting_Instruments&hash=item27e491cce5 which suggests they might ship to you, but it may not be worth it as it's so cheap, and the shipping costs might be high to you.
  
 I think it's a general purpose Asian uke. Maybe marked as Clearwater in places. You may have to wait until a US distributor catches on ...


----------



## Arty McGhee

david said:


> Peers, eh? Always a problem until you staple their eylids open and make them watch every other YT of the Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain. Harsh, I know, but they will be better people afterwards.
> 
> It sems like you may not be able to get a Korala Explore in America. However, I saw http://www.ebay.com/itm/Korala-Black-Panther-Concert-Ukulele-Fitted-With-Aquila-Strings-/171338484965?pt=UK_Musical_Instruments_Sting_Instruments&hash=item27e491cce5 which suggests they might ship to you, but it may not be worth it as it's so cheap, and the shipping costs might be high to you.
> 
> I think it's a general purpose Asian uke. Maybe marked as Clearwater in places. You may have to wait until a US distributor catches on ...


 
 ha! 
 also jake shimabakuro holy crap he's amazing
 ill keep an eye out for the Korala
  
 most people i know equate the uke with a cheap toy in the hands of tiny tim
 not some of the finely made instruments out there
 i play an Oscar Shmidt Baritone made of spalted mango wood w/abalone and MOP inlays


----------



## Arty McGhee

vpivinylspinner said:


> Picked up my custom Telecaster with Hinman '68 pickups and Fishman VT Powerbridge.
> 
> http://www.vinylspinnerphoto.com/photos/i-g9V8J2h/0/X3/i-g9V8J2h-X3.jpg




Besides me whining about ukelele
righteous tele man
Play it in good health...play it loud


----------



## raymondlin

New Amp day !!!


----------



## customcoco

raymondlin said:


> New Amp day !!!


 
 Lovely, how does it sound ?


----------



## raymondlin

First impression after a quick go.
  
 The Clean channel is really nice, surprising amount of headroom, even at 1w too. At 18w it is deafeningly loud. I am only running it through a 1x12 and I can't see me doing that again at home at 18w. It's so loud ! 
  
 The crunch channel, Gain at the back about half way (like the photo), and I got darn close to a classic Marshall Plexi sound that we all know.
  
 I haven't put any pedals though it yet nor the Solo Channel (but according to the manual, the Solo channel is like the Crunch Channel with the rear gain knob to the max), and got to work now but so far, this amp lived up to expectation and then some. Love it.


----------



## the_equalizer

*Gorgeous* amp that Bogner. simply jaw dropping. Congratulations!


----------



## Arty McGhee

raymondlin said:


> First impression after a quick go.
> 
> The Clean channel is really nice, surprising amount of headroom, even at 1w too. At 18w it is deafeningly loud. I am only running it through a 1x12 and I can't see me doing that again at home at 18w. It's so loud !




Nice amp
I really like the idea of a low wattage tube amp 
My ole champ is too loud to overdrive the power tube

Enjoy


----------



## raymondlin

The built in attenuator is great in this, at 18w you can gig with, and then 1w at home.  It's just a flick of a switch.


----------



## Mr Creosote

Looks a lovely little amp.Will have to look at one closer.


----------



## Greyson




----------



## Arty McGhee

greyson said:


>


 
 whats hiding behind that rick?


----------



## Greyson

arty mcghee said:


> Whats hiding behind that Rick?


 
  
 These two.


----------



## Arty McGhee

greyson said:


> These two.





Nice


----------



## beerguy0

1985 Ovation Legend. Picked this up from a friend over the weekend. This guitar has been played - and I mean a lot. There are wear marks on the fingerboard, frets could use a leveling, and there are several finish cracks, but it plays like a dream and sounds amazing. The top is gorgeous, AA Sitka Spruce, tightly grained with tons of silking. It looks like honey in the jar when the light hits it. The neck is worn smooth from playing, and has a comfortable V-shape similar to my Epiphone Masterbilt. You can almost feel the mojo when you pick it up.
  

  
  

  
  

  
  

  
 Fingerboard wear.


----------



## jmwreck

Maestro Phaser 










Snow White Autowah


----------



## raymondlin

Any love for Black guitars?


----------



## xsk3l3t0rx

after years of gibsons and hi end fenders, i've invested more in amps, less in pedals, and narrowed my guitars down to a an epiphone casino. looking for a jag/jazzmaster to even out my tonal variety. im a lefty, so that just became a life-long goal..  WOMP WOMP now if only there was someone on here selling a lefty sunburst jag/JM..... lol


----------



## erikzen

I recently picked up a Zoom G3, primarily for practicing with headphones.  However, the unit comes with tons of features and I'm really happy with the purchase. At $150, it may be the best audio purchase I've ever made in terms of bang for the buck.  It has 22 amp sims with cabs, and 94 effects.  Up to 6 effects and/or sims can be combined at one time.  Those combinations can be saved as patches and there are  99 patch slots available.  The unit also has a 40 second looper and a variety of drum rhythms to play along to.
  
 Lots of routing options as well.  The unit can connect to your computer via USB for direct recording to your DAW and for very intuitive patch editing. You can also output through L/R 1/4" jacks, and through a balanced XLR output.  The XLR out also has the option to bypass the effects so you can record a completely clean track and reamp or add effects later but use the effects for monitoring.  As such the unit can also be used as a DI box and even has a ground lift.
  
 The output of the unit can be optimized so it can be used in front of an amp, in an effects loop, with headphones or direct to a mixer, PA or powered monitor.  So far I've primarily just used the headphone out and with a Roland CM-30 Cube Monitor.  I've been pleased with the sound in both cases.  I haven't tried it in front of my amp yet as it still doesn't sound as good as my (mostly) analog pedal board.  However, I am strongly considering adding the G3 to my board to replace my reverb, digital delay and chorus pedals.  The time shifting effects definitely seem to be better than the overdrive and distortion effects but they are still very usable.  
  
 Getting a clean tone with headroom is a bit of a challenge, but that has always been the case with modelers and multi-effects pedals. I was fine with the compromise because my main purpose for the amp was for practicing with headphones.  I don't need killer tones for that. That said, I was pleasantly surprised with the sound that comes out of this box.  My initial experience several years ago with amp modeling and MFX left a lot to be desired.  But this unit sounds good enough to gig with, if need be (not that I gig anymore).  I still prefer the sound of my pedal board and tube amp, but the G3 really offers a lot of value.


----------



## Decreate

Waited close to 3 years and finally she's here.


----------



## customcoco

Sorry for the crappy pic. That's after 2 hours of planing.
  
 Using more efficient tools from now on :


----------



## customcoco

decreate said:


> Waited close to 3 years and finally she's here.


 
 That's one gorgeous shade of red, congrats !
  
 How does she plays ?


----------



## customcoco

raymondlin said:


> Any love for Black guitars?


 
 Indeed. That's one pretty PRS  
  
 Those inlays look especially great on that fingerboard. What is it by the way, Ebony ?


----------



## Decreate

She plays good but like other Kelly's I've tried, there's quite a bit of neck dive...


----------



## MattyFillz

Only got this 94' MIM a few days ago, in the middle of changing the strings on it now. 
 Got this with the other stratocaster, I don't know anything about it other than it was a good deal and sounds great. Both Strats Have been customized.
 And my prized possesion, a 94' Gibson Lucille in practically Mint condition. I love everything about this guitar!


----------



## Radioking59

I'm inheriting a 1955 Martin D-18. I was told it needs the bridge reset and maybe refretted. The repairs were priced at $200 for the bridge and up to $500 if it needs new frets. I'm not sure if I should let my local shop do it or should search out someone who specializes in Martins? Anyone have any advice on how to proceed?

I'm not a guitar player but I've always wanted to learn, so I will be keeping it. I just don't want to ruin this rare and valuable guitar by having a subpar repair.


----------



## erikzen

Quote:


radioking59 said:


> The repairs were priced at $200 for the bridge and up to $500 if it needs new frets.


 
 $500 for a refret seems a bit steep to me, especially for a guitar without binding.  The fact that it's a vintage piece shouldn't make the job any harder or more expensive, but you do want a very experienced luthier to do the job.  There is always a premium for a skilled technician that's in demand.


----------



## customcoco

erikzen said:


> $500 for a refret seems a bit steep to me, especially for a guitar without binding.  The fact that it's a vintage piece shouldn't make the job any harder or more expensive, but you do want a very experienced luthier to do the job.  There is always a premium for a skilled technician that's in demand.


 

 500$ for a refret does sound like a rip-off to me. I'm on another continent all together, so the prices may be lower down there, but even 200 quids for a refret by a reputable luthier would be considered expensive.


----------



## Arty McGhee

new amp 1 watt all tube head from biyang  custom tweed cab and vintage alnico from weber
 sounds like happy


----------



## raymondlin

The board is "complete", for now!


----------



## customcoco

Holy Molly !


----------



## raymondlin




----------



## raymondlin




----------



## Arty McGhee

how many 9v batteries it take
 to run them rigs?


----------



## raymondlin

None? It's powered by a single PSU.


----------



## Arty McGhee

in my day all we had was 9volts
  
 very nice rigs
 love the tele


----------



## madbass10

I waste way more money on Guitar-fi than Head-fi.


----------



## thejewk

Anyone tried the Blackstar ht1r 1 watt valve practice combo? I'm thinking of picking one up for some neighbour friendly practice and a decent headphone out. My current Crate solid state is too damn loud and starts to sound great at volumes I can't push where I live now.


----------



## thejewk

Went to the local guitar shop and tested out a bunch of practice amps yesterday, and ended up going for the Blackstar HT1R combo.  It's under the christmas tree now.
  
 Anyone else get utterly bewildered by modelling amps?  I tried plugging into a bunch of small ss 10-20 w combos, but they had so many damn options and things to tweak, and it took far too long to get anywhere near a decent tone.  I found with the Blackstar I could get a good enjoyable tone from lightly speckled cleans to hard driven fuzz in a few seconds and then get on with the playing.
  
 Similarly I have a Zoom G9.2TT unit that I've had for a good few years now and it is so much effort to do anything with it that it just collects dust.
  
 I am thinking of getting a breadboard, some jacks and a bunch of components and having a play at making a few simple boost and drive pedals to refine the setup.  
  
 I also stripped a broken Yamaha guitar a few days ago, and stole a Seymour Duncan Custom Custom from an old unused budget guitar I had as a kid.  
  
 Installed the Custom Custom in the bridge of an Epiphone SG 400 from '97 which oddly has an Epiphone branded Bigsby tremolo arm, and as an experiment threw in a Seymour Duncan JB SH4 in the neck position to see what happened.  The JB in the neck I'm not sure on yet.  Using just the neck position for most tones is stupid and boomy, but seriously distorted you can get some fun stoner rock sounds.  I've been getting much better results, however, from engaging both pickups, and rolling the JB volume back on the guitar about half way.  Excellent and strong.
  
 Will probably change it out for something less stupid in a few months.


----------



## Arty McGhee

cool i looked at the blackstar wanted  more fender sound
 my rig is a few posts back
 1 watt amps are the way to go
  
 i've used line 6 stuff in the past
 the pod has knobs on it and the ability to save presets
 and recall them on the pedalboard, not bad in a performance
 easier to use than most great models for blackface and boogie
  
 i believe clapton called the neck pickup on the SG the "woman tone"
 i use a duncan on my strat primarily in the neck position
 if you're getting a boomy tone try lowering the pickup
  
 rock and roll


----------



## jmwreck

D6503


----------



## 1TrickPony

Wow.nice rigs people! I've got to dig up old pics of mine since I've sold most of my electric stuff (just me and my trusty classical).


----------



## Greyson

madbass10 said:


> I waste way more money on Guitar-fi than Head-fi.


 
  
 I know how that is.


----------



## 1TrickPony

Anyone here spent over 400$ on interconnect jack cables? You know, them silver ones? Lol


----------



## serman005

1trickpony said:


> Anyone here spent over 400$ on interconnect jack cables? You know, them silver ones? Lol


 

 I've spent over a thousand dollars on interconnects. I'm not sure but I think it was worth it.


----------



## 1TrickPony

serman005 said:


> I've spent over a thousand dollars on interconnects. I'm not sure but I think it was worth it.



I was simply trying to understand that logic on investing interconnects when we talk about audiophile gear. Years and years I used to pitch in harmony-central pedals forum and no one there brought up using silver interconnects meanwhile their guitar, pedals and amps would sum the amount of a nice brand new car. I'm fact even "tone" purists never even really bragged about quarter inch cables - if we can plug in direct and if the cable was durable, then we're good to go.

Me just thinking it loud.


----------



## serman005

1trickpony said:


> I was simply trying to understand that logic on investing interconnects when we talk about audiophile gear. Years and years I used to pitch in harmony-central pedals forum and no one there brought up using silver interconnects meanwhile their guitar, pedals and amps would sum the amount of a nice brand new car. I'm fact even "tone" purists never even really bragged about quarter inch cables - if we can plug in direct and if the cable was durable, then we're good to go.
> 
> Me just thinking it loud.


 

 I agree, it's been an ever-ongoing debate as to whether and how much and how these cables (_may) _make a difference. Some people are insistent that they do, others, that they do not. Unfortunately, we have no measuring apparatus with which to look at the question. All we have is our ears.


----------



## 62ohm

Have just picked up a Les Paul today, totally in love with it already


----------



## serman005

62ohm said:


> Have just picked up a Les Paul today, totally in love with it already


 

 Beautiful fretboard and I _love _those tuning pegs! You're a rock star now. Have fun!


----------



## 62ohm

serman005 said:


> Beautiful fretboard and I _love _those tuning pegs! You're a rock star now. Have fun!


 
  
 Thanks! I get it to replace my Stratocaster I _had, _which was robbed from me. Currently thinking, should I get another Strat, or an SG? I used to see myself as a Fender guy (even my acoustic guitar is a Fender) but now I have to admit this Gibson sound is growing on me..


----------



## serman005

62ohm said:


> Thanks! I get it to replace my Stratocaster I _had, _which was robbed from me. Currently thinking, should I get another Strat, or an SG? I used to see myself as a Fender guy (even my acoustic guitar is a Fender) but now I have to admit this Gibson sound is growing on me..


 

 I've always liked the sound and feel of an SG--it was my first guitar many moons ago...


----------



## 1TrickPony

Yeah +1, the last sg I played from a band mate delivered the rawk with great articulation! Congrats


----------



## fuego

62ohm said:


> Have just picked up a Les Paul today, totally in love with it already


 
 This is beauuutiifuulll! How much did you score?
  
 I'm hoping its not over $1000 as I have seen a Gibson Les Paul here on a below 1000 bucks price range: http://www.guitarsreport.com/best-electric-guitar-under-1000/
  
 I am also not sure which is better (I am not an expert so I need advise), should I get a Telecaster or a Les Paul? What's the difference?


----------



## customcoco

fuego said:


> I am also not sure which is better (I am not an expert so I need advise), should I get a Telecaster or a Les Paul? What's the difference?


 
 Pretty much everything differs on these two.
  
 One uses a bolted neck (the Tele), the other a set neck. That has a certain influence on the sound, but also a considerable influence on the ergonomics where the neck joins the body.
  
 The electronics are hugely different, apart from some Telecasters that use the same pickup arrangement as Les Pauls. That's probably what has the most influence on the sound.
  
 Then again, they're too different to be compared. One (the Tele) is a very simple, rustic instrument, the other is slightly more sophisticated but also (in my experience as an amateur Luthier) significantly more fragile. No Neck/Body angle (meaning that the strings are parallel to the body), flat Headstock (as opposed to an Angled Headstock, as on the Les Paul, that glues two pieces of wood together to create an angle that changes the way strings are retained on the nut (the white bit next to the Head) etc...
  
 Neck profiles differ too, which has a direct influence on comfort. 
  
 I'll refrain from trying to describe and compare their respective sound signatures, since it won't mean a thing if you don't have a auditive "base" memory on which to draw. It would be like trying to explain "transparency" to someone that never cared about how one's headphones could sound.
  
 As such, I could not recommend highly enough to just listen as much as possible to guitar centered tunes and just try and find a sound that you like.
  
 Are you starting out ?


----------



## Arty McGhee

customcoco said:


> Pretty much everything differs on these two.
> 
> One uses a bolted neck (the Tele), the other a set neck. That has a certain influence on the sound, but also a considerable influence on the ergonomics where the neck joins the body.
> 
> ...


 
 yeah what he said...
 i've owned many over the years and i think its a very personal thing
 if you wanna find that one guitar there are so many options
 go to a good music store and play a bunch of different models to see what moves you
 hang it off a strap and make sure its comfortable, a strat feels great, a lp is heavy, teles and sg's are neck heavy
 so they feel very different standing up than sitting down, make sure you take the amp into consideration
 also play everything with a clean tone, no distortion is very revealing, don't listen to the sales guy in the store, he's a jerk
 is a set-neck better than a bolt on? probably, a tip-back headstock is going to have lower string tension also
 good luck, post a pic


----------



## 62ohm

fuego said:


> This is beauuutiifuulll! How much did you score?
> 
> I'm hoping its not over $1000 as I have seen a Gibson Les Paul here on a below 1000 bucks price range: http://www.guitarsreport.com/best-electric-guitar-under-1000/
> 
> I am also not sure which is better (I am not an expert so I need advise), should I get a Telecaster or a Les Paul? What's the difference?


 
  
 According to current conversion rate, it costs me $1,150 USD.
  
 As customcoco and Arty McGhee there pointed out, it's a very personal thing. I personally didn't like the Telecaster I tried (American standard), to me it sounded too dry. I imagine it would be great for someone who plays something like fast rock, but I definitely prefers a Strat or a Les Paul over a Tele.


----------



## skilhead

arty mcghee said:


> yeah what he said...
> i've owned many over the years and i think its a very personal thing
> if you wanna find that one guitar there are so many options
> go to a good music store and play a bunch of different models to see what moves you
> ...


 
  
 ehhh, could you clarify your comment about string tension being related to headstock angle ?
 I cannot understand why it would make a difference, because the string tension should be identical in order that the pitch of the string is the same (assuming same gauge strings and scale length)


----------



## customcoco

skilhead said:


> ehhh, could you clarify your comment about string tension being related to headstock angle ?
> I cannot understand why it would make a difference, because the string tension should be identical in order that the pitch of the string is the same (assuming same gauge strings and scale length)


 

 It does not, to the best of my knowledge.
  
 What it does, however, is INCREASE the tension on the nut which may (or may not ?) have an effect on the way vibrations travel through the instrument itself.
  
 It also obviously allows one to get rid of string trees, so there's at least one advantage to a tilted back headstock.


----------



## Arty McGhee

customcoco said:


> It does not, to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> What it does, however, is INCREASE the tension on the nut which may (or may not ?) have an effect on the way vibrations travel through the instrument itself.
> 
> It also obviously allows one to get rid of string trees, so there's at least one advantage to a tilted back headstock.


 
 yeah looks like i'm wrong on this one
 after searching googles it seems to be quite controversial
 far as i can tell the string tension is only affected by the amount of
 tension required to bring the string up to pitch, the headstock angle
 creates downforce on the nut resulting in a different "feel"
 its funny the things you believe for no real reason
 it was that jerk in the music store who told me that


----------



## skilhead

hehe ...like on my cigar box guitar, so the angle creates enough force on the nut-fret to prevent sideways slip


----------



## Arty McGhee

skilhead said:


> hehe ...like on my cigar box guitar, so the angle creates enough force on the nut-fret to prevent sideways slip


 
 nice
 did you make that? what is the tuning?
 i play a lot of baritone uke
 tunes D-G-B-E good for my old hands


----------



## skilhead

Hi Arty, yes made from a fence post, old instrument box from the toolroom, brass bits from an old hinge, couple of leftover tuners from a scrapped 60s Rosetti guitar, curtain ring, piece of ash wood from old Morris car, plus 3 of my old teeth!
 There is a pickup hidden away underneath.
 Tuning is G-D-G which I believe is fairly popular for straightforward bar-chords.
  
 My next project will be a uke based on a round Cadburys biscuit tin.
 That was inspired by my latest build, see pic.


----------



## customcoco

That will soon become the back of my current project :
  
  
  

  
 Sexy, isn't it ?


----------



## 62ohm

Hey guys, what do you think of Breedlove guitars? I'm thinking of selling my Fender Kingman SCE and get something else, and at the moment the Breedlove Pursuit is on my sights.


----------



## skilhead

What sort of wood is that customcoco? Nice grain!


----------



## serman005

skilhead said:


> What sort of wood is that customcoco? Nice grain!


 

 Wow! +1


----------



## customcoco

62ohm said:


> Hey guys, what do you think of Breedlove guitars? I'm thinking of selling my Fender Kingman SCE and get something else, and at the moment the Breedlove Pursuit is on my sights.


 
 I've seen one in the wood at some point, and remember being pleased by its build quality. Can't say anything about its sound though, since it didn't have its strings on when I saw it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


skilhead said:


> What sort of wood is that customcoco? Nice grain!


 
  


serman005 said:


> Wow! +1


 
  
 Thank you guys !
  
 That's Makassar Ebony, an exceptionnally pretty piece that one. The pic doesn't do it any justice, it is spectacular. Probably about 35 years old, and one heck of a mess to plane down.
  
 It's going to be glued to some Hondurian Mahogany, which will be topped by some purpleheart and Black Gabonese Ebony (Black Ebony being the top). Yeah, colourful it will be.
  
 Here's a better pic, as it was before jointing :
  

  
 That's some more Makassar, probably coming from the very same tree actually :
  

  
 ...And what I managed to saw off it :
  

  
  
 And, finally, who doesn't like Purple wood ?
  
  

  
  
 That was "Customcoco's Woodwrking Musings, Episode 1". Stay tuned for more woody madness.


----------



## 62ohm

Opinion time, for those who have tried both, which one do you like better - Taylor 114ce or 214ce?
  
 The way I see it, the 114ce is a bit brighter sounding while the 214ce is a warmer, sort-of "HD600-sounding" guitar. The 214ce is arguably more balanced, but I can't help but thinking the 114ce sounds more 'lively'.
  
 What do you guys think?


----------



## 1TrickPony

62ohm said:


> Opinion time, for those who have tried both, which one do you like better - Taylor 114ce or 214ce?
> 
> The way I see it, the 114ce is a bit brighter sounding while the 214ce is a warmer, sort-of "HD600-sounding" guitar. The 214ce is arguably more balanced, but I can't help but thinking the 114ce sounds more 'lively'.
> 
> What do you guys think?




I'd figure which sounds better with a live band setting.


----------



## 62ohm

Hey guys, aesthetically which one do you guys think looks the most beautiful?
  
  
  
 Cherry Sunburst
  

  
  
  
 Satin Honeyburst with 50s tribute pickups


----------



## 1TrickPony

Cherry.

But if I had the choice, I'd go black.


----------



## 62ohm

I personally am not particularly keen on black Les Paul.
  
 For some reason the Satin Honeyburst really attracts me, but the Studio 50s tribute, although I like the humbuckers they don't come with coil-tap.
  
 The Traditional, on the other hand, comes with coil-tap and, as a bonus white rings & pickguard!


----------



## skilhead

Honeyburst.
 I guess it is fairly straightforward to add a coil tap, so I would let that sway my decision.
 Go first for the playability, then aesthetics... fix up and customise the electrics as you wish.
 I see a pickguard on both, whatś your point about that?
 And what are the ¨white rings¨ you mention?


----------



## 62ohm

Is it really simple to add a coil tap? I haven't done a lot of reading on that, but might as well.
  
 With "white rings" I was talking about the white pickup and switcher rings. The pic shows cream pickguard & rings, but there's a local shop selling a traditional with white rings.
  
 Not that it matters so much, but if I'm going to spend this amount of money on a guitar, might as well make sure it is beautiful


----------



## skilhead

Simple? ...well I guess that depends on your experience and nerves whether you want to start opening up your beautiful new axe.
 Certainly it needs no electronics trickery, just a steady hand for soldering the wires and changing to push-pull switched control knobs.
 Plenty of stuff on the web about such work, here´s one to get started:
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/adding-coil-taps-to-humbuckers.1049964/
 Maybe you could negotiate with the shop to do the work as part of the purchase deal?


----------



## 62ohm

I have just checked with my shop on adding coil tap to the studio 50s tribute, and weirdly what they actually say is "we probably can, but we would charge you by the hour and there is no guarantee on the end result".
  
 I guess I wouldn't be opening up the guitar at all then..


----------



## skilhead

Hmmm... Considering that you are preparing to spend thousands with them, I too am surprised at their attitude. To pay for the necessary parts etc. would of course be normal, but not to haggle about perhaps 2 hours work of their guitar tech. And giving "no guarantee" is in my frank opinion arrogant.
Seems like they don't deserve the sale and that you might find it more satisfactory to look for a better shop. Who knows, maybe you will discover an even nicer axe and better customer service?
Good luck searching!


----------



## Arty McGhee

62ohm said:


> I have just checked with my shop on adding coil tap to the studio 50s tribute, and weirdly what they actually say is "we probably can, but we would charge you by the hour and there is no guarantee on the end result".
> 
> I guess I wouldn't be opening up the guitar at all then..


 
 as long as the pickup has 4 wires 
 its a simple thing, a push pull switched pot and very basic wiring
 you may need to change the pickup, but its basic wiring
 no modification to the guitar itself so at the worst it can be
 put back in the original condition if it doesn't work properly
 the "no guarantees " thing tells me find another shop
 iMho
  
http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-your-guitars-humbuckers-switchable-to-single/


----------



## 62ohm

Has anyone ever tried Fender PM-1 or PM-3? I am especially interested in the PM-3 and wondering how it might compare to the Taylor 114ce / 214ce or K. Yairi WY-1.


----------



## 62ohm

My current music corner in my bedroom (Epiphone Les Paul belongs to a friend of mine). Nothing fancy, though admittedly I might need to change my amp. Currently have my sights on a second-hand Fender Blues Jr or a new Marshall DSL15C. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## customcoco

62ohm said:


> My current music corner in my bedroom (Epiphone Les Paul belongs to a friend of mine). Nothing fancy, though admittedly I might need to change my amp. Currently have my sights on a second-hand Fender Blues Jr or a new Marshall DSL15C. Any thoughts on this?


 
  
  
 Is that a Frontman 15(R?) ? If it is, don't worry, you can't get any worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I started out on that amp, and hated it with an extraordinary passion.
  
 I'd go for the Fender, on the looks alone.


----------



## 62ohm

customcoco said:


> Is that a Frontman 15(R?) ? If it is, don't worry, you can't get any worse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nah it's a Champion 20, and to be honest I think it's not that bad....compared to some other Marshall/Peavey/Roland small amp.
  
 Though I must admit, I'm currently gravitate more towards the Blues Jr. because it looks good


----------



## Arty McGhee

the blues junior is a great amp
 if you like an all tube fender sound it cant beat for its size and cost
 i owned one for many years, a bit loud for home use
 you have to krank it to get the most tone out of the power tubes
 hard to beat an old champ too


----------



## 62ohm

Hey guys, what do you think of the Boss AC-2 / AC-3 acoustic simulator pedal? I can probably get the AC-2 for $65 USD or AC-3 for $105 USD, if they are worth it. Or should I get the DD-7 before getting inessential pedals like the AC-2/3 ?


----------



## tz0531

Hello fellow guitar playing peeps of Head-Fi! New member here with a passion for awesome headphones and guitar gear. I design and mod vacuum tube guitar amps, currently have a modded Jet City JCA22H that sounds absolutely killer!


----------



## ChaseM

Any acoustic guitar love around here? My two right now are a Huss & Dalton TD-R Custom with an Adi top and a Martin Jeff Tweedy.


----------



## tz0531

chasem said:


> Any acoustic guitar love around here? My two right now are a Huss & Dalton TD-R Custom with an Adi top and a Martin Jeff Tweedy.


 
  
 I just got a Taylor 314CE this week. Bought it used at a great price in absolutely mint condition. Still in the honeymoon phase, but it looks good, plays easily, and sounds great. Couldn't ask for much more at its price.


----------



## 62ohm

Grats, mate! I tried the 314CE several times and I still covet it to this day.
  
 On the other hand, I've been drooling over this for quite some time now...
  

  
 a Gibson Memphis ES-Les Paul in Cobra Burst finish. Looks great, plays great, weighs only 2.7 KG. Only 200 made world wide (the finish, that is) and I truly do hope I can get my hands on one of them.


----------



## ChaseM

tz0531 said:


> I just got a Taylor 314CE this week. Bought it used at a great price in absolutely mint condition. Still in the honeymoon phase, but it looks good, plays easily, and sounds great. Couldn't ask for much more at its price.


 

 Great guitar! Taylor has definitely got the crisp, clean sound figured out.


----------



## 62ohm

Why is this thread dead? Gonna try to resurrect it with a pic of my toys this night - Strat Thursday!


----------



## customcoco

62ohm said:


> Grats, mate! I tried the 314CE several times and I still covet it to this day.
> 
> On the other hand, I've been drooling over this for quite some time now...
> 
> ...





Dear god, now that's what I call a grey burst ! Did you buy that beauty ?


----------



## 62ohm

customcoco said:


> Dear god, now that's what I call a grey burst ! Did you buy that beauty ?


 
  
 Unfortunately, I don't. It cost $5,700 NZD here, and even so it is sold anyway.


----------



## customcoco

62ohm said:


> Unfortunately, I don't. It cost $5,700 NZD here, and even so it is sold anyway.


 
 That's in the realm of "definitely overpriced". Just like most high-end gibsons, that said.


----------



## customcoco

Some recent progress on my bass project :
  
 Newly planed Maple/Purpleheart/Maple neck :


  
  
 Current headstock design. A ply of black ebony will cover all up, obviously.


  
  
 Sexy Macassar Ebony to match with the back :


----------



## 62ohm

^
  
 Nice, mate! Are you a luthier? I always find luthiery to be a very awesome occupation/skill.


----------



## customcoco

62ohm said:


> ^
> 
> Nice, mate! Are you a luthier? I always find luthiery to be a very awesome occupation/skill.


 

 No, I am not. I found a luthier close to home willing to share his considerable knowledge with several students, all of which build an instrument with him.
  
 It is very creatively fulfilling, as it involves both an artistic/aesthetic sense and an eye for engineering and practical considerations.
  
 I'm incresingly attracted to the idea of a home workshop, though, as I have a double-bass itch that I need to scratch.
  
 Couldn't we simply find cheap and easy hobbies ?


----------



## 62ohm

customcoco said:


> No, I am not. I found a luthier close to home willing to share his considerable knowledge with several students, all of which build an instrument with him.
> 
> It is very creatively fulfilling, as it involves both an artistic/aesthetic sense and an eye for engineering and practical considerations.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I recently brought my Strat to a luthier for a setup, and there I saw his workshop and just how cool it is living a life as a luthier. 
  
 But, being on head-fi I'm sure you know our hobbies will end up being an expensive obsession


----------



## EnOYiN

Cleaned the pots and repaired the reverb tank of my ac30. And I managed to not die in the process. (so far) Pretty happy about that result.


----------



## billybob_jcv

Gurus of guitar-fi, I am an old (50+) life-long admirer of anyone with the skill to play a musical instrument. I am also completely incapable of playing air guitar, let alone an actual instrument.

I wish to change this. I want to teach myself to play the electric guitar. I have absolutely zero expectations of being anything other than a noodler. If I can teach myself to execute a minor pentatonic scale without it sounding like I am torturing the neighbor's cat, I will consider this endeavor a HUGE success.

I already own a USB audio interface that I can use to feed a guitar into my laptop for Guitar Rig 5, and I have _plenty_ of headphones I can use to protect my family from hearing me.

So, I don't need an amp right now.

That just leaves the actual guitar...

I really just want to learn a few blues & classic rock riffs. I'm not trying to become a musician. I've been obsessing over this for many years and have come close to buying something many times - but then I tell myself I'm just being foolish and I chicken-out. I sometimes think that as long as it remains just a dream, I won't have to face how difficult it would really be to achieve my goal. But I digress...

I'm thinking I have a budget of ~$200 (absolute max of $250) all-in. Here's what I have been considering:



 Squire Affinity Strat in either SSS or HSS, and possibly blocking the tremolo so that I don't have to deal with that complication.
 Squire Vintage Modified '51 Reissue, I like the idea of it already being a hardtail, and the flexibility of having a humbucker in the bridge that can be split by the coil tap.
 Epiphone LP Special II, I'm not a big fan of the LP body style. I really _want_ to like it - I'm a huge fan of the LP tone, but they don't seem very comfortable sitting on my lap - especially not the cheap Epiphones.
 ESP LTD EC-10, It's also an LP style, but it does have some body contours on the back that seem to make it a bit better. However, ESP, Schector, Jackson & Ibanez all seem to be more appropriate for metal shredding, and that's definitely not my goal.

I'm not considering used. Since I don't play, I am scared of buying a completely hopeless pile of junk. I know enough to know that playability of the guitar is crucial to my success. Everyone seems to say that the new low-cost guitars from Asia are MUCH better now than they were 5 or 10 years ago, so that's another reason why I'm thinking I'm better off with a new guitar instead of a used one. Maybe in a few years when I know more I can look for a used Fender MIM, a G&L or a Music Man, but I don't think I'm ready for that yet.

Should I be looking at the knock-offs like Rondo & Guitar Fetish? Those scare me a little too because of the chance of getting one made on a bad day in Shandong, Qingdao, Nantong, etc. It's not where they are made that bothers me, it's whether there is any QA/QC oversight by the brands that hire them. 

What advice do you have for this over-educated, unskilled, musical pretender?


----------



## Decreate

I would just go to a guitar shop and get a feel of how the different guitars feel in your hands. After all you're only going to want to keep playing and practicing on the guitar that feels the most comfortable to you. Some brands may have a somewhat larger roster of musicians playing a certain type of music but it doesn't mean it can't be used to play another genre of music. At the end of the day it is the guitar player who determines the type of music that is played and not the guitar. An example would be the flying V, people nowadays mainly associate this with metal bands like Judas Priest, Metallica etc. and players like Randy Rhoads but its also been played by the likes of  Albert King and Jimi Hendrix.
 Sorry I can't be more specific on what brands to pick because guitars like headphones have always been a personal thing with me, what sounds good to me may not sound the same to you.


----------



## EnOYiN

billybob_jcv said:


> What advice do you have for this over-educated, unskilled, musical pretender?




You could try to get a loaner if you know someone who plays guitar and has many. I've loaned out my strat a lot of times and it's great for people who want to start playing. That way you don't really have to worry about whether or not the instrument is good enough and it takes away any sunk cost. That could also be a negative of course depending on how you want to look at it.

Now if you want to get a guitar yourself because you can't get or don't want to get a loan I would say that the guitars you mentioned are pretty good for a beginner in general. For a cheap guitar I would almost always recommend a hardtail since the tremolo systems on cheap guitars are pretty horrible. (meaning the guitar won't stay in tune) So just go to a local shop and see what they've got. I think it's important that you pick a guitar you really like. Both aesthetically and how it plays. That way you'll end up practicing more often I think. If they've got a second hand guitar somewhere why not check it out. If it's one of the guitars you mentioned (which go second hand quite regularly) you might be able to get it cheaper. Save yourself $50-$100. If it's a good shop they will help you well with your first purchase and won't try to sell you something that is horrible. After all you might come back some day to buy a Fender or a Gibson someday. Buying second hand from a shop also guarantees some amount of aftersales service. Also get your guitar set up correctly! It makes a significant difference. (you could also learn how to do it yourself of course if you're so inclined) If you're not really sure about any of this take someone with you who knows more about guitars/ playing them than you do.

So that's about buying guitars. Now about playing them. First of all go here: http://www.justinguitar.com/ This guy has a really nice website where you can start to learn about how to play guitar. For free. Start from the beginning and take it from there. There is not a single proper guitarist who can't play everything he has in the beginner and intermediate courses. This also gives you a bit of a system to follow. It might not be for you but I do recommend you check it out.

Playing guitar is not something you learn in two days. So don't give up straight away if you can't play a certain lick or song. Just try something else and get back to it later. It's all about muscle memory and that simply takes some time.

One last thing I would recommend is to try and learn songs. Even a simple song is so much better than being able to understand and play the locrian mode. (actually, pretty much anything is better) Being able to play songs is also fun. Guitar playing being fun keeps you motivated and that way you'll practice more.


----------



## Muinarc

I was going to add some more advice but the two posts above me covered everything too well. Good luck @billybob_jcv!!


----------



## 62ohm

@billybob_jcv 
  
 The only thing I would re-stress, which has actually mentioned by the posts above is that I think how a guitar feels to you is more important than how it sounds. You can like the sound of a guitar, but if you don't like how it feels in your hands then you won't play it very often.
  
 So if you don't like the feel of the body shape of a Les Paul, IMO don't get one.


----------



## billybob_jcv

Thanks to all!

I'm still looking for the right local store - I'm guessing Guitar Center is probably not where I want to be looking for really good help in getting the guitar. I went into a couple of other local places and neither of them seemed to have what I'm looking for. One was very small and appeared to cater to giving lessons (not much selection of guitars) and the other seemed to have mostly guitars that are well outside my price range, and did not seem to have anything used. I suspect both are trying to find a niche not being served very well by the large Guitar Center we have nearby. 

As usual, I expect the shopping will be much more fun than the actual owning...


----------



## billybob_jcv

What about the Monoprice strat clone? From comments around the web, set-up seems to be hit or miss. Has anyone bought one?


----------



## customcoco

billybob_jcv said:


> What about the Monoprice strat clone? From comments around the web, set-up seems to be hit or miss. Has anyone bought one?


 

 What is it that draws you to those ? Are they any cheaper than the equivalent Squier ?


----------



## billybob_jcv

Yes, they are very cheap - they often go on sale for less than even the cheapest Squier. However, I'm concerned it is like the FOTM Chinese IEMs - lots of people claiming they are the equivalent of brands costing 3X, 4X or more - but these claims are often made by folks that have never actually heard the more expensive brands. There are reviews saying that the $80 Monoprice Strats are the equivalent of the $600 made in Mexico Fender Strats. I'm skeptical, to say the least...


----------



## customcoco

The main advantage of Fender's archaic construction is their robustness.

Getting a strat to sound right is not necessarily complex, especially if you're not too concerned about slight deficiencies such as very light fret buzzing etc... 


Do you plan on getting real world lessons ? I couldn't recommend that highly enough. 

If you do, some school sell instruments directly at a discount.


----------



## StanD

Here's a Strat that I modified, for myself. replaced the pickup, with Seymor Duncans. Two of them are stacked coils that preserve the Strat sound but eliminate hum. The Bridge pickup is a humbucker type. I added a phase switch, changed one of the tone controls to be a bass control, both tone controls are always present. I changed the flat white pickup guard to pearl and shielded the wiring. I also treble compensated the volume control.
 I have another older 70's maple neck Strat that I modified I never modified my Les Pauls.


----------



## customcoco

stand said:


> Here's a Strat that I modified, for myself. replaced the pickup, with Seymor Duncans. Two of them are stacked coils that preserve the Strat sound but eliminate hum. The Bridge pickup is a humbucker type. I added a phase switch, changed one of the tone controls to be a bass control, both tone controls are always present. I changed the flat white pickup guard to pearl and shielded the wiring. I also treble compensated the volume control.
> I have another older 70's maple neck Strat that I modified I never modified my Les Pauls.





Lovely ! How reliable is that Floyd Rose ? Always heard about them being a pain to set up and tune.


----------



## StanD

customcoco said:


> Lovely ! How reliable is that Floyd Rose ? Always heard about them being a pain to set up and tune.


 
 It works well and isn't all that hard to setup and tune, just not as convenient. It keeps tune real good, far better than my other Strat with the stock hardware.
 If you break a string while performing it'll take longer to replace, however, a traditional setup takes too long to replace a string so one should have another guitar handy or the audience might get a bit antsy waiting.


----------



## Jimster

This Baby is a 2008 Standard Faded.
 It has gotten a Tusq nut, aged Creamtone hardware, Grover tuners and Bare Knuckle Peter Green Blues pickups. Two of the knobs are also vintage ones. Previous owner had it made into a "Greeny". I bought it midst a Gary Moore phase. Possibly a piece of blasphemy, but it does sound and feel awesome.
 I also play a John Mayer Strat on the same rig, with some adjustments ofc.


----------



## Muinarc

Lovely guitar!


----------



## customcoco

jimster said:


> This Baby is a 2008 Standard Faded.
> It has gotten a Tusq nut, aged Creamtone hardware, Grover tuners and Bare Knuckle Peter Green Blues pickups. Two of the knobs are also vintage ones. Previous owner had it made into a "Greeny". I bought it midst a Gary Moore phase. Possibly a piece of blasphemy, but it does sound and feel awesome.
> I also play a John Mayer Strat on the same rig, with some adjustments ofc.


 
  
 Indeed, gorgeous colour !


----------



## Muinarc

I have a new guitar well I got it several months ago. Long weekend for me so maybe it's time I get some pics and post in here


----------



## Jimster

Yeah, do it


----------



## MiLeX

My Ibanez SA Series.
 I love the dark purple!


----------



## Muinarc

milex said:


> My Ibanez SA Series.
> I love the dark purple!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very nice! A fellow lefty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I learned guitar right handed however. When making the decision I decided if Mark Knopfler can do it, so can I.


----------



## MiLeX

muinarc said:


> Very nice! A fellow lefty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah a lefty, well spotted. 
  
 However, I regret to not have learned many things the way a right handed person would do it, e.g Guitar, Mouse... etc. 
 So many products available, but dare trying to find something tailormade for lefties, we are so limited in our options, it's just sad.


----------



## Muinarc

Yeah that's one of the reasons I learned guitar righty, just like being an audiophool, I knew I'd get gear lust and lefty gear is not at all easy to find


----------



## rammastaaz

milex said:


> My Ibanez SA Series.
> I love the dark purple!


 
 Love that shade of purple!


----------



## addylo

Just got this new Epi ES-335 Pro in January.  I love the action of this thing.


----------



## Muinarc

addylo said:


> Just got this new Epi ES-335 Pro in January.  I love the action of this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
  
 Nice photo! Now show us the rest of it! What amp are you playing it through?


----------



## Podster

A little Friday treat for the Brother Pluckers out here


----------



## 67flieger

Podster said:


> A little Friday treat for the Brother Pluckers out here



More like a Friday "Teaser"...

Makes me feel a little "Post Toastee".


----------



## cdf294

Hello everyone. There are some nice instruments and gear posted in this thread and i've enjoyed reading it.
Sorry about the necrobump but i've been a member only a few weeks and have been into guitars much longer than headphones. I just thought I might post my newest acquisition.

A little backstory about how this guitar made it into my possession:
The wife gave me her 94 PRS CE22 since she stopped playing it after I had her a custom built a few years back.
I could never bond with the PRS and had several guitars already so it just sat around not getting played.
Rather than have a nice guitar sitting around unplayed, I started thinking about selling it and buying something else that would get some play time. I found a guitar that I wanted locally but the seller was sketchy and the whole deal felt wrong somehow. I went home a bit bummed out and decided to look for something else and go ahead and make a listing to sell the PRS. As it turns out, this was a blessing in disguise, possibly even fate. I had always wanted an EBMM but have quite a few other nice guitars so I could never justify the cost to purchase one.
Ten minutes before I got home from this botched transaction, somebody posted an ad looking for a PRS CE or Custom 22/24 and had an Axis Super Sport that he was willing to trade for it. As the saying goes, the rest is history.


----------



## DLeeWebb




----------



## oyobass

cdf294 said:


> Hello everyone. There are some nice instruments and gear posted in this thread and i've enjoyed reading it.
> Sorry about the necrobump but i've been a member only a few weeks and have been into guitars much longer than headphones. I just thought I might post my newest acquisition.
> 
> A little backstory about how this guitar made it into my possession:
> ...


Wow, gorgeous guitar there.


----------



## Muinarc

DLeeWebb said:


>



Mmm green tele, I have a tele design in my head, just need to buy the parts and actually build the thing some day.


----------



## cdf294

oyobass said:


> Wow, gorgeous guitar there.



Thanks!
The Axis is one of those guitars i've wanted for a very long time and I am happy to own one now. Having said that, at this point in my life, I prefer buying and playing guitars that nobody else has.
Case in point....


----------



## Redcarmoose

Blueberry


----------



## herrsmith

Bass player, here. My simple setup is a Modulus Genesis 5, pre-war Juzek plywood with a Kay Bass neck, and (very rarely) an Ibanez SR810 that's been defretted. It all goes through an Acoustic Image Contra and an ancient Carvin 2x10 that I got used from Guitar Center around 2001 (if anybody from the DC area remembers Sev, apparently the bassist from that band used it). I don't have any pictures of them right now. Maybe I can scare some up in a month or so.


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 11, 2018)

I’ve had so many guitars over the years, that I almost don’t remember them all. The only one I regret selling was a 79 Les Paul Standard. It was kind of bulky but I miss it. I only have two acoustics now, though I think I will have an electric guitar made this year. I just have to settle on which design to have the builder copy?

With electrics my 2nd favorite guitar was an original 1981 BC Rich Bich Supreme. It had the regular 6 strings and super cool active pickups. Strangest guitar I had was a 1960s Eko hollow body jazz guitar. Junk really........ but it had personality. My step mother was a piano teacher so we always had the students and instruments around.


----------



## erikzen

Fun to see this thread still kicking. Guitars are what got me out of my headphone addiction. Sold off everything except a Grado HF1 for old times sake and an AKG 601 because they sound very neutral and are revealing enough to make them effective for critical listening. Started playing and practicing again, then jamming with friends, now occasional gigs. I'll have to post a few pics of my post headphone guitars.


----------



## Majestic Eagle

Redcarmoose said:


> I’ve had so many guitars over the years, that I almost don’t remember them all. The only one I regret selling was a 79 Les Paul Standard. It was kind of bulky but I miss it. I only have two acoustics now, though I think I will have an electric guitar made this year. I just have to settle on which design to have the builder copy?
> 
> With electrics my 2nd favorite guitar was an original 1981 BC Rich Bitch Supreme. It had the regular 6 strings and super cool active pickups. Strangest guitar I had was a 1960s Eko hollow body jazz guitar. Junk really........ but it had personality. My step mother was a piano teacher so we always had the students and instruments around.


Very Sweet Looking !


----------



## Redcarmoose

Thank-you. 

I only have two guitars now a mid-level darker sounding Martin and this Blueberry. I guess they complement each other. Time will tell how this Blueberry works out. It sounds nice, and it’s small in a way, which is good.


----------



## Majestic Eagle

Redcarmoose said:


> Thank-you.
> 
> I only have two guitars now a mid-level darker sounding Martin and this Blueberry. I guess they complement each other. Time will tell how this Blueberry works out. It sounds nice, and it’s small in a way, which is good.


I have been thinning the herd the last few years down to 3 electric and 1 acoustic . Was totally a gear whore for 10 years ....now learning control .


----------



## Redcarmoose

Majestic Eagle said:


> I have been thinning the herd the last few years down to 3 electric and 1 acoustic . Was totally a gear whore for 10 years ....now learning control .




Still........ 
It seems there can be a guitar that you sell, that you miss. I learned that with my 79 Les Paul......... once you sell them...they’re gone. Lol


----------



## Redcarmoose

Is Guitar Tuna not the greatest free thing in the world, or what?


----------



## oyobass (Feb 16, 2018)

Majestic Eagle said:


> I have been thinning the herd the last few years down to 3 electric and 1 acoustic . Was totally a gear whore for 10 years ....now learning control .


I'm down to 8 (working) guitars and 4 basses. My control is getting better, haven't bought a guitar in a couple years or so. I even gave a P90 strat away last year. It was a nice guitar, I just didn't bond with it. My 6-string bass has been in residence at a drummer friend's house for a few years. Hopefully, the control continues...


----------



## herrsmith

Man, I found a bass I loved and then stuck with it. I've tried to play others, but they just don't feel as good, so I stick with the one I have. On that front, I can't even imagine switching uprights, so I don't do that.


----------



## oyobass

My two favorite basses are kind of in the Chi-Fi vein, both from Rondo Music and both under $200: 

My SX Ursa 6 string Jazz-style bass and Hadean Vickers 5 string

Of course with a good set up and some tweaking, they play and sound amazing, Kind of like Superlux headphones, lol...


----------



## JefferyRW (Mar 14, 2018)

When I was seventeen and had NO money, I bought a '72 Les Paul Deluxe for $210.00. I refinished it natural as a high school project. Got disenchanted and drunk and sold it for a '55 Gibson B-25 which I later sold and you know how the story goes....I still look for that Les Paul on various sites and sales like a lost girl friend in a crowded train station.

Years later I have a reasonable income and despite having no talent, I did what many on this forum (and countless others here and on other guitar/bass forums) did and bought more guitars than I could play (actually, one guitar is more than I can play). All that by way of empathizing with those who speak about thinning the herd. I'm down to eight and barring any lapses, that number will stabilize or shrink.

I bought another Les Paul (standard) in '05 as I was working through an Allman Brother fetish (the source of the original purchase in the late '70's). After listening to what Bill Frisell could/can do with a Tele, I sold it and bought the material I needed to build two of my own T-type guitars.  One of which, Telonious, I post here. It's got a flame maple top, chambered mahogany body, solid rosewood neck and Lollar pick-ups. The neck pick up cavity is routed for a hum bucker, so it is pretty flexible.


----------



## oyobass

JefferyRW said:


> When I was seventeen and had NO money, I bought a '72 Les Paul Deluxe for $210.00. I refinished it natural as a high school project. Got disenchanted and drunk and sold it for a '55 Gibson B-25 which I later sold and you know how the story goes....I still look for that Les Paul on various sites and sales like a lost girl friend in a crowded train station.
> 
> Years later I have a reasonable income and despite having no talent, I did what many on this forum (and countless others here and on other guitar/bass forums) did and bought more guitars than I could play (actually, one guitar is more than I can play). All that by way of empathizing with those who speak about thinning the herd. I'm down to eight and barring any lapses, that number will stabilize or shrink.
> 
> I bought another Les Paul (standard) in '05 as I was working through an Allman Brother fetish (the source of the original purchase in the late '70's). After listening to what Bill Frisell could/can do with a Tele, I sold it and bought the material I needed to build two of my own T-type guitars.  One of which, Telonious, I post here. It's got a flame maple top, chambered mahogany body, solid rosewood neck and Lollar pick-ups. The neck pick up cavity is routed for a hum bucker, so it is pretty flexible.


That, sir, is a beautiful guitar. I'm still in the midst of an Allman Brothers phase. Give me the "Best Of" album and a set of headphones and I will be happily occupied for hours...


----------



## ZMG885

Here's my main guitar:  A 2006 Eric Johnson signature stratocaster I picked up new from Guitar Center, back when they carried a good selection so I had pick-of-the-litter.  What makes this strat stand out among so many others is the way the neck feels, vintage tone and the incredible acoustic resonance. Since then, a lot of guitars have come and went including two PRS custom 22s, a Gibson Les Paul,  and two more american deluxe strats.   The EJ neck is quarter-sawn maple and designed so string-trees are not needed. Over the years, I've changed out the stock bridge/tremolo with a Callaham Vintage S, and the the EJ pickups (which were darn good) for a set of Kinman Traditional Mark II pickups with K9 selector (which allows a wide variety of tones and pickup blending).   If I did anything else, I would swap out the vintage tuners for locking tuners.


----------



## Ron Sherwood (Apr 18, 2018)

My current stable.

Thinned down the herd to 3 remarkable "forever" guitars.






Martin OM18 Custom shop, Gibson J185 Custom shop, G&L ASAT Bluesboy


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 12, 2018)

This guitar only has the small tone bar x-brace under the bridge, no brace on back. The pick-up is only attached to the neck. The neck is laughably almost heavier than the body, which is a surprise when lifting it up.

Going against all tradition, I had this made with cherry back and sides and mahogany tone board, it maybe would have had a brighter sound with a spruce or maple top, though this guitar is not dull/muddy in any way. It actually came out mid-centric and missing much of that early L5-L7 grunt and treble fuzz. It sounds best going though a digital reverb, getting me the 1950s-1960s space tone I was looking for. While not perfect, it's my daily player simply due to ease of use and size. But maybe the best part is the fact that it inspires me to write songs.......somehow songs flow out of it? I could get a smidge more bass going to thicker strings, but due to the build it will rest with .011 acoustic strings it's whole life.


----------



## oyobass

I had a NGD earlier this month.



An Ibanez JSM10 John Scofield signature semi-hollow. I have wanted one since the 80s, and just pulled the trigger on this reissue of a 1982 AS200. I had the pickguard and truss rod cover off because I was inspecting the guitar and making adjustments to the truss rod to compensate for the climate difference after shipping.

I have only played two guitars with similar ease of playability, both from the 70s: a Nippon Gakki (Yamaha) ES175 copy, and an Ibanez Custom Agent.

I guess this is Chi-Fi Guitar-Fi, since this one is made in China.


----------



## Redcarmoose

oyobass said:


> I had a NGD earlier this month.
> An Ibanez JSM10 John Scofield signature semi-hollow. I have wanted one since the 80s, and just pulled the trigger on this reissue of a 1982 AS200. I had the pickguard and truss rod cover off because I was inspecting the guitar and making adjustments to the truss rod to compensate for the climate difference after shipping.
> 
> I have only played two guitars with similar ease of playability, both from the 70s: a Nippon Gakki (Yamaha) ES175 copy, and an Ibanez Custom Agent.
> ...


So much can be said about guitar neck dimensions. It’s a mix of so many factors, neck thickness, shape, how wide the nut is, the radius choice and fret work done at the end. It’s the style of frets and action, if that’s the action we are used to or physically fits us. And.....it goes on and on....string spacing, type of strings. 

And finally finding that mix. It may even be in some guitar we didn’t even expect it to be right in.


----------



## oyobass

Redcarmoose said:


> So much can be said about guitar neck dimensions. It’s a mix of so many factors, neck thickness, shape, how wide the nut is, the radius choice and fret work done at the end. It’s the style of frets and action, if that’s the action we are used to or physically fits us. And.....it goes on and on....string spacing, type of strings.
> 
> And finally finding that mix. It may even be in some guitar we didn’t even expect it to be right in.


I like having a bit more room between strings so that I don't accidentally mute open strings I want to ring out.

I'm pretty sure this would be an end-game guitar if I believed such a thing existed. I subscribe to the X + 1 formula for the perfect number of guitars, where X represents my current number of guitars...

Edit- Wrong formula, lol.


----------



## Redcarmoose

There are tendencies too to have guitars worked on. But the risk is that at times it’s better to leave well enough alone. Lol


----------



## cathee

Can anyone help identify this guitar?


----------



## oyobass

cathee said:


> Can anyone help identify this guitar?


Looks to be a Fender (or Squier) Stratocaster, but I am unsure of the specific model or country of origin.
Do you know the name of the artist? That might help narrow down the specifics...


----------



## DLeeWebb

oyobass said:


> Looks to be a Fender (or Squier) Stratocaster, but I am unsure of the specific model or country of origin.
> Do you know the name of the artist? That might help narrow down the specifics...



Looks like Ben Harper to me...though I cannot confirm that...definitely looks like a Strat to me...


----------



## ZMG885

Redcarmoose said:


> This guitar only has the small tone bar x-brace under the bridge, no brace on back. The pick-up is only attached to the neck. The neck is laughably almost heavier than the body, which is a surprise when lifting it up.
> 
> Going against all tradition, I had this made with cherry back and sides and mahogany tone board, it maybe would have had a brighter sound with a spruce or maple top, though this guitar is not dull/muddy in any way. It actually came out mid-centric and missing much of that early L5-L7 grunt and treble fuzz. It sounds best going though a digital reverb, getting me the 1950s-1960s space tone I was looking for. While not perfect, it's my daily player simply due to ease of use and size. But maybe the best part is the fact that it inspires me to write songs.......somehow songs flow out of it? I could get a smidge more bass going to thicker strings, but due to the build it will rest with .011 acoustic strings it's whole life.



Stunningly beautiful...


----------



## Redcarmoose (May 26, 2018)

Martin 00-16DBM
A very low-key kind of sleeper. She awoke with medium strings and keeps up now.......glad I never sold her.


----------



## orangefridge

Using a Rivera Clubstar + 80's Jazz Chorus. Clean Heaven!


----------



## mesaboogie

Mesa Mark V and a homemade 5E3 copy made as head/112 mini stack. Came out super nice.


----------



## mesaboogie

My homemade circuit board for the 5E3 copy.

Mojotone headshell.


----------



## CZ4A

My stuff. I'm a rank beginner, so right now I can only play some basic chords and vague-ishly musical sounding squanks!

Ibanez RGAR42MFMT






Sano 16WR






Fender Vibro Champ XD


----------



## Ruebezahl

Had a new guitar day on last saturday:

Nazangi Stromgitarren - "Lou" Cyfra




































Nazangi Stromgitarren is a german luthier/custom shop and as a fan of Mosrite style guitars, this thing is cool as fxxx 
The pickups are made by myself, the body is made of ash, the neck is made of maple with a maple fretboard. I totally adore this thing!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Ruebezahl said:


> Had a new guitar day on last saturday:
> 
> Nazangi Stromgitarren - "Lou" Cyfra
> 
> ...



Amazing!


----------



## Podster (Aug 16, 2018)

cathee said:


> Can anyone help identify this guitar?



If I were guessing I'd say its Gary Clarks White Fender Stratocaster 

http://equipboard.com/pros/gary-clark-jr 

http://equipboard.com/items/fender-stratocaster-duplicate--29


----------



## siberianman

I own a Les Paul guitar and Yamaha classical guitar. Not much on classic guitars and planning to sell this.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Vicks7




----------



## Vicks7

My 1928 Gibson L-5


----------



## Phronesis (Nov 4, 2018)

I have about 20 guitars gathered over many years. Two acoustics, the rest a diverse group of electrics (one semi-hollow, the rest solid).  PRS, Gibson, Fender, G&L, Epiphone, Parker, Hamer, Carvin, ESP, and some less common ones.  An interesting one is a Les Paul with a factory tremolo which Kerry Livgren of Kansas owned for a decade and recorded an album with it - got it on eBay for only $1400!


----------



## bagwell359 (Nov 8, 2018)

2008 Faded Cherry Les Paul Studio - refurbed

Also have a: *Yamaha FGX830C and an Ovation Celebrity 28G, but got them new, so not as proud of them as the Gibson.*


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Decreate

My newest partner in crime


----------



## St3ff3n

LTD TA-600


----------



## Redcarmoose

I wonder who will buy one of these recreations?


----------



## Phronesis

^ For me, the only guitar that looks right in his hands is a Les Paul (or a Gibson double-neck).


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 23, 2019)

Phronesis said:


> ^ For me, the only guitar that looks right in his hands is a Les Paul (or a Gibson double-neck).



That is because that is what he was touring with when famous. I’ll never forget getting my second high-end stereo in 2003 and hearing Zep 1. I had had Zep 1 since 1973 but never could hear the guitar that great; I was listening and thought, “That’s not a Les Paul?”.

This is a copy of Telecaster he used in the first tour, recorded Zeppelin 1 and recorded Stairway To Heaven with. But the guitar was ruined while he was on tour. He left it at home and a friend took the guitar apart and painted it, making it not the same; Page always says.


----------



## Mephit

I'd love to pick up one of the Jimmy Page Telecasters, but I'm sure it will be priced way beyond what I'd be willing to pay.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Yes, it is maybe priced like the new XKSS Jaguar.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 24, 2019)

Mephit said:


> I'd love to pick up one of the Jimmy Page Telecasters, but I'm sure it will be priced way beyond what I'd be willing to pay.


https://www.google.co.id/amp/s/www....nder-unveils-jimmy-page-signature-telecasters

This just out.
Priced at
$1,399.99-$2,499.99

Though there is also 50 sets of two guitars each priced at $25,000 which have been sold to dealers. (The sets are copies of Page’s original mirror circle guitar and dragon guitar)


----------



## josephthebassist

Simple but amazing!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Somehow Jimmy Page had his “Black Beauty” returned to him in 2015, 45 years after it was stolen in 1970 after landing in the US.


----------



## Phronesis

No pic to share at the moment, I just want to say that I think Allan Holdsworth is the greatest guitarist that ever lived.


----------



## oyobass

Phronesis said:


> No pic to share at the moment, I just want to say that I think Allan Holdsworth is the greatest guitarist that ever lived.


While any "greatest guitarist ever" statement is a hotly debatable subject, I'd have a hard time coming up with anything to argue with here.


----------



## KcMsterpce

I couldn't say any ONE person is the "best in the world". It's not just about personal/subjective opinion, but it's about how a guitarist can be the best at a specific ASPECT of guitar playing, yet someone else has honed in on another technique/ability.
Tommy Emmanuel, for example: Holy moly that guy's good. But he can't do Buckethead. Steve Vai is technically astounding, but he can't play what Tommy does. Neither one is a "bad player", but they also haven't perfected every nuance and aspect of guitar playing.

With that said, I assembled two Warmoth guitar builds:

A sonic blue Telecaster (Sonica):

Alder body, Fender Custom Shop '51 Nocaster pickups






Birdseye maple neck, vintage tint gloss, 6105 stainless steel frets













A redwood Telecaster (Redrina):

Redwood body, black binding, red burl maple top






High grade flame koa neck






Pau ferro fretboard, 6150SS frets






Schaller locking tuners











TV Jones Starwood Tele pickups











Here are both of them together (before the headstock decals were applied):


----------



## FinBenton

Got this one in the mail, last time I played guitar was something like 10 years ago but kinda always wanted to start again. Its ESP LDT EC-1000 in Vintage Black.


----------



## KcMsterpce

I got me a replacement to the 2001 JS1000, 2004 JS1200, and 2005 JS100 that I had to sell off after I lost my job (that JS1000 was my most favoritest guitar I ever had).

The action is nice and springy, and the neck profile is - dare I say it - even MORE smooth and inviting than the 2001 JS1000 black pearl. I had that guitar for 10 years, and parting with it also removed a small piece of my heart. And my soul.

So, happy to say that this guitar feels even better than the previous models I owned. The pickups are creamy and milky, and a little different from previous models. However, I would wager most people wouldn't notice any difference. You can always tweak EQ somewhere in your audio chain to boost the treble/tone a bit (which is what I do), but the crunch is for realz, as well as note clarity and precision.
I don't usually go for rounder radius fretboards (this one is 9.8"). I prefer 10.5"-12.5". I love the Wampler compound 10.5"-16" radius fretboards with a passion. However, this is the ONLY model guitar I've played with such a round radius that makes me so happy.

This is my "small room" practice setup in its current state: Blackstar HT1R 1-watt tube amp; Boss DD3 delay; MXR Black Label Chorus; Wampler Leviathan fuzz; Wampler Sovereign distortion; 535Q wah; Digitech Whammy. Also, a guitar strap designed by Satch (and signed).


----------



## Podster

Man I have not stopped in here in a while and looking at some of these post I need to return more often, don't really have any new toys on this front and these sweet shots are not helping me but these days mine gather more dust than skin! Since I can't post any new Gee-Tars let me post a clip that always makes me break out one of the Fretters when I get home just to hear one chord (OK, maybe a wee bit of feedback too)  LOL If this don't make you want to at least look at yours or rub Ernie's Ball's something is just wrong


----------



## DudeMyCans

Hope you don't mind me sharing this. My one-off handmade bass made by Karl Hoyt.


----------



## stevehollx

KcMsterpce said:


> A redwood Telecaster (Redrina):
> 
> Redwood body, black binding, red burl maple top
> 
> ...



The grain on this neck is super unique!


----------



## stevehollx

skilhead said:


>


Haha, would love for Paul Reed Smith himself to see what v2 of this neck is living on as!


----------



## Podster

cathee said:


> Can anyone help identify this guitar?


That would be Gary Clark Jr. with his Olympic White 1963 Fender Custom Shop Strat that his wife gave him for Christmas. Little more detail here 

https://www.fender.com/articles/art...-effects-motivation-and-a-dream-collaboration


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 26, 2022)

Some beautiful shots of some shiny, gorgeous instruents her, gents.  I'm going to go a different way for my first post in this (new to me) thread. 

1973 basket weave Marshall JMP 2x12, with _original_ chicken heads and speakers (sorry, too old, weak and lazy to get pics of the inside).  Somehow, this baby survived at least 20 years of abuse on bar stages when I was playing rhythm (and lead singer) for The Grateful Dads. You don't have to look all that hard to see some of the war wounds. beer stains, etc.


----------



## Podster

I have a buddy, maybe the best non-famous picker I’ve ever heard who just got this baby. Fender Pro II American. Black (obviously) with Rosewood Fret Board, rare version he said, says its similar to the John Mayer 2010 version.


----------



## Strat1117 (Today at 8:21 AM)

Podster said:


> I have a buddy, maybe the best non-famous picker I’ve ever heard who just got this baby. Fender Pro II American. Black (obviously) with Rosewood Fret Board, rare version he said, says its similar to the John Mayer 2010 version.


There is definitely something special about a good Strat. Here’s a >20 year old picture of me on stage with my Eric Johnson model (of all things), but I love the quarter sawn maple neck and hot, vintage style pickups (cloth covered wires, stronger magnets). I have prettier, substantially more costly guitars (pictures to come, eventually), but this is the one I reached for most often when I used to play electric (been more than 10 years now, since the Grateful Dads broke up for good and ever).  I still play acoustic for myself and, on occasion, with one or another of the guys from the band, but our last show was a fundraiser ‘reunion’ in 2011 for a local kid who suffered TBI in a car accident, and whose uncovered medical bills were piling up. Raised over $12k, but it didn’t save the band.


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 30, 2022)

Same guitar, different night (or maybe just a shirt change?) - notice the Fender ‘57 Custom Twin Amp (tweed) in the background…

Also, notice how well my giant lummox frame manages to completely hide the drummer behind me (mwah-ha-hah)!

😈


----------



## Podster

R.I.P. Jeff Beck!


----------

